# نفسك تقول ايه للشخص اللى فى بالك دلوقتى ؟؟



## KOKOMAN (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أحيانا بنلاقى نفسنا بنفكر فى شخص معين كدة فجاة

وساعات كمان بنتخيل اننا بنكلمة وهو بيرد علينا

ممكن يكون الشخص دة مزعلك فتوجة لى اللوم

او ممكن يكون وحشك فتقول ياااا ه أنت فيين؟؟

او ممكن يكون غدر بيك فتقول طيب لية كدة ؟

او او 

حاجات كتير اوى ممكن نتخيلها

لكن من غير ميكون عندنا القدرة اننا نكلمة فيها










*......*


*نفسك تقول ايه للشخص اللى فى بالك دلوقتى ؟؟؟
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اقوله

ربنا يخليك ليا وسعيده بوجودك في حياتي

موضوع جميل يا كوكو

تسلم ايدك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليكى ليا ياااااااااااااارب
ميرسى يا كوكو موضوع لذيذ
​


----------



## qwyui (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مرررررررررسى جدا ربنا يكلل تعبكم لانى احتكم بالقيكم


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا ما يحرمني منك*​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مافى حدا ببالى هلا احكيلة شيئ...
غلس انا مش كدة


----------



## +Sameh+ (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسى اقوله

هو انتى لسه بتسألى انتى بالنسبالى ايه؟

شكرا ع كوكو ع السؤال
*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*جميل يا كوكو بجد*

*أنا هشارك كتير في الموضوع ده وكل ال عيز أقوله هقوله وموجه*

*هقول لسامي أبن الشرق وحشتني موووت *
*وبجد لما أشوفك ممكن أضربك *
*علشان أنت نسيتي*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> مافى حدا ببالى هلا احكيلة شيئ...
> غلس انا مش كدة


 
*لا غلس :t33:*
*طيب انا والنبي مجتش في بالك ؟*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (4 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزة اقوله ربنا يخليك ليا يا اغلى انسان على قلبي
مرسي للموضوع الجميل يا كوكو​


----------



## just member (4 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *لا غلس :t33:*
> *طيب انا والنبي مجتش في بالك ؟*​


*بتحرجنى بصراحة يا توين
امممم
انت حبيبى  يا توين ومش محتاج افكر فيك وتيجى ع بالى لانك بقلبى دايما

جميل اوى هايدا الاجابة الدبلوماسية
هههههههههههه

*​


----------



## Twin (4 أكتوبر 2010)

just member قال:


> *بتحرجنى بصراحة يا توين*
> *امممم*
> *انت حبيبى يا توين ومش محتاج افكر فيك وتيجى ع بالى لانك بقلبى دايما*​
> *جميل اوى هايدا الاجابة الدبلوماسية*
> *هههههههههههه*​


 
*يا دبلوماسي *​


----------



## Twin (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتاج لأرشادك بجد ..... -أب أعترافي طبعاً-*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 أكتوبر 2010)

انت فين يا باااااااااااااشا ههههههههههه


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

صدقت بقي ولا لسه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (5 أكتوبر 2010)

*في شخصين في بالي دلوقتي
شخص اطمنت عليه وهو كويس والحمد لله
هقول لحد منهم وهي صديقتي 
انتي فينك يا هند
قولي انك عايشه وكل الكلام ده كدب قولي انك 
بتضحكي علينا بس وعامله فينا نقلب
لو بتشوفي كلامي ده حرام تعذبيني اوي كده
انا بجد بتعذب اوي 
عايزه اكلمك واقولك اسفه اني زعلتك اخر مره وسيبتك تعيطي
بس برضو عشانك
ولو انتي عند ربنا بجد برضو عايزاكي تردي عليه
 وتقولي انك مش زعلانه مني
يا رب تكون كدبه وتدخلي دلوقتي وتردي عليه
لو انتي عايشه انا عارفه انك بتابعي ردودي كلها
وهتشوفي ردي ده ومش ههون عليكي تسيبيني كده
انا مدمره ع الاخر وعايزه اكلمك
ردي عليه او تعاليلي حتى في المنام
انا بطلب من ربنا ده اني اشوفك حتى في الحلم
هند هند هند ردي عليه انا بموت بجددددددددددد
قولي انك عايشه 
هعمل كل اللي انتي عايزاه بس اظهري وردي وقولي انك موجوده
ادخلي شوفي ردي ده وردي عليه
هموووووووووووووووووووووووووووت 
*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسمحك علي طووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول زعلان


----------



## ارووجة (6 أكتوبر 2010)

انا هي
:ס

سر هههه شكرا عالموضوع الحلو


----------



## النهيسى (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*هقوله ربنا يوفقك ويوفق كاتب الموضوع
*​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اقولها بحبك


----------



## rana1981 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*تركني ارجوك ماعاد اقدر اتحمل ابقى معك اكتر​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

هاقوله ..................................
كدا يعني
هههههههههههههههه

ثانكس علي الموضوع كوكو


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسى اقول لكل الناس امنوا بيسوع المسيح


----------



## انريكي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

نفس اقولها 

بحبك بحبك يا اغلى انسانة على قلبي

تسلم ايدك ع الموضوع

الرب يباركك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (6 أكتوبر 2010)

قلقانه عليك قوي يا حبيبي


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

كل يوم بحترمك اكتر واكتر


----------



## just member (6 أكتوبر 2010)

حالك تعبت وتعبتنى منك
بكفى عليك بقى هيك وانتبة لحياتك
صدقنى انت اولى بيها​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*فيــــــــــنك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبقتش فهمك وحسك​*


----------



## govany shenoda (6 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسمحك​


----------



## +ماربيلا+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*اقوله ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مقدرررررررررش انسااااااك ابدا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*مقدرش استغني عنك مهما يكون*​


----------



## +جوارجيوس+ (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*صدقيني عمري ماقصدت اتعبك او اجرحك متعتبينيش انا ماليش زنب ازا ربنا عمل كده مش ادفع التمن ارجوكي بموت*
​


----------



## mero_engel (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*بعيييييييييييييينك :t30:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*ما اقدرش ابعد عنك *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي اكلمك
وحشتيني اوي يا ....*


----------



## روماني زكريا (7 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اشوفك تاني
شكرا كوكو​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

منك لله


----------



## back_2_zero (7 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسامحك ​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ربناااااااااااااااااا يسعدك دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 أكتوبر 2010)

*هكون معاك دايما*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك ويفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

خلي بالك من نفسك اوووووووووووووي


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك *​


----------



## روزي86 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

انت اجمل شئ حصلي


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:smi411:​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> :t32::t32::t32:​



*هههههههههه
عالصبح كده 
أمال على باليل هتعمل فيه ايه :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *عالصبح كده *
> 
> *أمال على باليل هتعمل فيه ايه :hlp:*​


 
:gun::budo::gun:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> :gun::budo::gun:​



:fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتنى *​


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*My Jesus*





​


----------



## mero_engel (8 أكتوبر 2010)

متستهلش


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*يوفقك معايا*​


----------



## just member (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بدون غرور 
لو حسبتها هتلقى انى افضل منك
وهاد  مو لانى متميز بشيئ او فيا شيئ ذيادة صدقنى
بس لانك حدا فعلا لا ينطبق عليك كلمة انسان بالمرة
وعموما بالاول والاخر ربنا معاك
لا احمل لك شيئ بقلبى​


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتيني أوي يا بت ووحشتني أو يا ريس ,,,,, مفتقدكم -أخي وأختي-*​


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*مع ألف سلامة ..... *​


----------



## Mason (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بــــــــحــــــــــ يا كل حياتى ـــــــــــبــــــــــك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *مع ألف سلامة ..... *​



*ده أقتباس من مصطفى كامل طبعا 
:t30:
هههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *مع ألف سلامة ..... *​




:thnk0001::thnk0001:


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ده أقتباس من مصطفى كامل طبعا *
> 
> *:t30:*
> 
> *هههههههههه*​


 
*يا فهماني أنتي *
*يا بتاعة ثورة 19 :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *يا فهماني أنتي *
> *يا بتاعة ثورة 19 :hlp:*​




*كوناااااا 18 وجه وقف معانا توين
وبقينا 19 وقامت الثورة 30:
ههههههه
تحب نجيب قوله تكسرها فى الموضوع 
أنت تؤمر ياريس :hlp:*​


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *كوناااااا 18 وجه وقف معانا توين*
> 
> *وبقينا 19 وقامت الثورة 30:*
> *ههههههه*
> ...



*قله ودية تيجي*
*الزير يعمل صوت أعلي*
*




*

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة*
*ويالا نبعت لكيوبيد ونبقي عشرين :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *قله ودية تيجي*
> *الزير يعمل صوت أعلي*
> *
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههه
نأخذ من رجلا قبييييلة :hlp:
لا مفيش 20 دى بقى 
زود 3 وتبقى ثورة 23 30:
هههههه
يابنى انا بتكلم التاريخ leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*خليك معايا*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خليك معايا*​



*حاااااااااااااااضر leasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *حاااااااااااااااضر leasantr*​


*ايوة صح مانا نسيت انك ذكرتي:t30:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*حاولي تنسي ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة صح مانا نسيت انك ذكرتي:t30:*​



*أحسنلك يابنتى والله
منور ياكوك leasantr
ههههههه
:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أحسنلك يابنتى والله
> منور ياكوك leasantr
> ههههههه
> :t30:*​


*يلا بقا عشان اللي بالي بالك ههههههههههههه:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يلا بقا عشان اللي بالي بالك ههههههههههههه:t30:*​



*ميين اللى بالى بالك ده يابت :a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *ميين اللى بالى بالك ده يابت :a4:*​


*مش هقولكleasantr*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *مش هقولكleasantr*​



*هههههههه
مابلاش انتى
ده انتى حبيبتى من ايام كافور حتى :999:*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يرحمني بقي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههه
> مابلاش انتى
> ده انتى حبيبتى من ايام كافور حتى :999:*​


*كافوووووووووور اسمه كارفور يا بت*
*ع راي حبي يخربيت التعليم المجاني:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *كافوووووووووور اسمه كارفور يا بت*
> *ع راي حبي يخربيت التعليم المجاني:t30:*​



*يابت ماهو المسافة من عندى لعندك طووووويلة
وقعت حرف الررررررر
بطلى الهباب اللى بتشربيه ده بقى :hlp:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاااااااااااااك يالى فى بااالى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يابت ماهو المسافة من عندى لعندك طووووويلة
> وقعت حرف الررررررر
> بطلى الهباب اللى بتشربيه ده بقى :hlp:*​


*تلاكيك يا بت ايوة ايوة قال مسافة قال*
*يقطع الحب وسنينه اللي يخليكي كده:t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تلاكيك يا بت ايوة ايوة قال مسافة قال*
> *يقطع الحب وسنينه اللي يخليكي كده:t30:*​



*مانتى عارفة بقى 
حب الوطن وحب الوالدين
يودوا فى داهية :11azy:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مانتى عارفة بقى
> حب الوطن وحب الوالدين
> يودوا فى داهية :11azy:
> ههههههههه*​


*عليا انا يا بت *
*بس دووووووووووووووووووولleasantr*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

:smi411:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عليا انا يا بت *
> *بس دووووووووووووووووووولleasantr*​



*عليييييكى وعلى أى حد ياختى:t32: 
يابت هو انا اللى بقول خاليك معايا
ومستحييييييل وجو أم كلثوم ده
يابت مش عاوزة اسيحلك أهمدى ههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *عليييييكى وعلى أى حد ياختى:t32:
> يابت هو انا اللى بقول خاليك معايا
> ومستحييييييل وجو أم كلثوم ده
> يابت مش عاوزة اسيحلك أهمدى ههههههه*​


*ايه ددددددددده انا بتضرب كده عيني عينك*
*لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش اسمحلك يا كتكوتة انتي:hlp:*
*العنوان بيقول لاي حد في بالك*
*يعني مش شرط شخص معين30:*​


----------



## marcelino (8 أكتوبر 2010)

بقولها : ندمان انى عرفتك​


----------



## Twin (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*هنساك .... لا تقلق *​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليك *​


----------



## ponponayah (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشنى اوى​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (9 أكتوبر 2010)

هتوحشني قوي مش هبطل ابداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا تفكير فيك
مننسنيش


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*افتكرت صديقتى سيلفيا المهاجره لامريكا  وحابه اقولها واحشانى اووووى ونفسى اقابلك واتكلم معاكى كتير زى زمان 
ميرررسى يا كوكو 
فكرة موضوعك تحفه *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*صعب انسي اي حاجة*​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (10 أكتوبر 2010)

هتوحشني


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*محتاجك جنبى*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

انت الحب كله


----------



## johna&jesus (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربى يخليك ليا :36_3_1::36_3_11::36_3_11:*​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2010)

مصدومه بجد اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك فوق ما تتخيل ​​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك لياااااااااا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روح يا شيخ وتعالى بسرعه هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

بحبك مووووووووووووت


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*منور يا معلم*
*ههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> *منور يا معلم*
> 
> 
> *ههههههههههه*​


 

هههههههههه انت بتحب بتاع لحمه هههههههههه:t30:30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انت بتحب بتاع لحمه هههههههههه:t30:30:


*ههههههههههههه*
*بس علشان الراجل نايم:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

طب هدووووووووء بقا بما ان الراجل نايم مش عاوزين ازعاج هنا
 شوفلكم موضوع تانى:gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *بس علشان الراجل نايم:t30:*​


 

ههههههههه

نوم العوافي يا معلمي :99:


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> طب هدووووووووء بقا بما ان الراجل نايم مش عاوزين ازعاج هنا​
> 
> 
> 
> شوفلكم موضوع تانى:gy0000:​


 
ههههههههههه:smi411:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه:smi411:



لا سورى ايه بس براحتك صحى الدنيا كلها يا كتكوته فداكى هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*احب اقول لروك ربنا يقويك على تعب الخدمه ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه
> 
> نوم العوافي يا معلمي :99:


 
*الله يعافيكى يا حجه *
*ههههههههههه :a4:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> طب هدووووووووء بقا بما ان الراجل نايم مش عاوزين ازعاج هنا
> 
> 
> شوفلكم موضوع تانى:gy0000:​


 
*ههههههههههه*
*طيب :t9:*
*نعمل دوشه هنا علشان يصحى :t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> لا سورى ايه بس براحتك صحى الدنيا كلها يا كتكوته فداكى هههههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههه ميرسي يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتنى اوى *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> *طيب :t9:*
> *نعمل دوشه هنا علشان يصحى :t30:*​



طب يالا اقلبها مراجيح بقا خليه يصحا هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> طب يالا اقلبها مراجيح بقا خليه يصحا هههههههههههههههه​


 

ههههههههههه يلا 

هيييييييييييييييييييييه30:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه يلا
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييه30:



 هيييييييييييييه مش هتنفع لازم نعمل فرح :yahoo::yahoo:
:mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13:​


----------



## روزي86 (11 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> هيييييييييييييه مش هتنفع لازم نعمل فرح :yahoo::yahoo:
> 
> :mus13::mus13::mus13::mus13: ​


 

ههههههههه يلا دقي يا مزيكة ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 أكتوبر 2010)

كل يوم بيعدى بيزيد حبى ليك اكتر واكتر​


----------



## Nemo (12 أكتوبر 2010)

اكيد هنساك

موضوع جميل بجد يا كوكو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

ربناااااااااااااااا معاك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 أكتوبر 2010)

*أمتى بقى :a4:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *أمتى بقى :a4:*​


*ايه هو بقا:smil16:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ايه هو بقا:smil16:*​



*اللى هو ...
أمتى بقى أقوم أنام 
:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اللى هو ...
> أمتى بقى أقوم أنام
> :t30:*​



قومى من دلوقتى حد ماسكك:t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> قومى من دلوقتى حد ماسكك:t30:​



*اه الكرسى leasantr*​


----------



## Twin (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*where r u >>>>>>>>> just memper*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مابقتش قادر اعيش بعيد عنك​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبتني اوي​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مابقتش قادر اعيش بعيد عنك​



*أنا بقول نسيب الموضوع ده من بابه لكوكو:mus25:
:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *اللى هو ...
> أمتى بقى أقوم أنام
> :t30:*​


*ياختي ماتروحي تنامي تلاكيك والنعمة:t30:*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*زعلانة اوى منة*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

كله للخير اكيد


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*miss u*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *miss u*​



:blush2::blush2:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :blush2::blush2:​


:a4::a4:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> :a4::a4:​



30:30:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> 30:30:​


:big29::big29:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 أكتوبر 2010)

اتصدمت بجد
بس يلا مش هتفرق كتير
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 أكتوبر 2010)

فيييييييييييينك؟؟​


----------



## Nemo (14 أكتوبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> فيييييييييييينك؟؟​




موجودة هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> فيييييييييييينك؟؟​


*اهووووووووووووووووووووووووو:a63:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

اقول للشخص اللى فى بالى 
وحشتنى اوى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

كله بيعدى مش مشكلة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> كله بيعدى مش مشكلة


*مسيرها تروق وتحلي:a63:*​


----------



## mero_engel (15 أكتوبر 2010)

عادي ولسه ياما نشوف


----------



## روزي86 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بموووووووووت فيك


----------



## just member (15 أكتوبر 2010)

ولا فارقة معى بشيئ


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*miiiiiiiiss u*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتنى اوى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحدوووووووووووووه 
leasantr
وفى اللحظة دى كل اعضاء المنتدى اللى فى بالى :a63:
هههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وحدوووووووووووووه
> leasantr
> وفى اللحظة دى كل اعضاء المنتدى اللى فى بالى :a63:
> هههههههه*​


*اشششششششششششششششششششششششششك:a63:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اشششششششششششششششششششششششششك:a63:*​



شكى جامد يا روكا ههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> شكى جامد يا روكا ههههههههههههه​


*وانت مالك يا غلسة:a63:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *وانت مالك يا غلسة:a63:*​



مالى فى جيبى :a63:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مالى فى جيبى :a63:​


*لا في الشنطة:a63:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لا في الشنطة:a63:*​



مش بشيل شنط هو فى جيبى:gy0000:​


----------



## sony_33 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*اقول
مترنيش على علشان البطارية فصلت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اقول
> مترنيش على علشان البطارية فصلت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يالهوز عليك يا سونى 
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اقول
> مترنيش على علشان البطارية فصلت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



سيبها ترن ماهو كده كده فاصل
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
منا عايز اتصل علشان اعرف اذا كانت رنت ولا طنشت
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مش بشيل شنط هو فى جيبى:gy0000:​


*ولا بتشيلي شنطة اصلا:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منا عايز اتصل علشان اعرف اذا كانت رنت ولا طنشت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يا وااااااااااد سيب الرز يستويleasantr*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> منا عايز اتصل علشان اعرف اذا كانت رنت ولا طنشت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


ههههههههههههه
 
اكيد طنشت:gy0000:​


----------



## sony_33 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> اكيد طنشت:gy0000:​



_لا معيش رصيد
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> _لا معيش رصيد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه_​



أشحنلك بس طبعا دلوقتى مفيش حد فاتح
ال10 ب15 جنيه جاى ولا الدور الجاى؟


----------



## johna&jesus (16 أكتوبر 2010)

وهتوحشنى لحد الصبح يا ريت ساعات اليل تخلص بسرعة اوى علشان اسمع ارق  صووت ​


----------



## Twin (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتيني موت بجد ...... لأختي*​


----------



## mero_engel (16 أكتوبر 2010)

باي باي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

come:smil12:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> come:smil12:​


*where:smil12:*​


----------



## grges monir (16 أكتوبر 2010)

تعبتنى خالص


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *where:smil12:*​



in my heart :08:​


----------



## sony_33 (16 أكتوبر 2010)

*عايز اقول انهاردة
يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييية تانى*​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> in my heart :08:​


 
:new6::new6::new6:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

coptic man قال:


> :new6::new6::new6:



قولت نكته انا هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> in my heart :08:​


*whhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhho:smil12:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

*زعلان منك اووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اخر التعب والحيرة دوله ايه​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا ويطمنى عليك  قريب يارب ​


----------



## Nemo (17 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مبسوطة اوى. وربنا يسعدك


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> قولت نكته انا هههههههههههههههههه​


 
لا مقولتيش بس انا اضحك براحتي

هو الضحك بفلوس الايام دي يا كــ ... كوكي ولا ايه :gun:


----------



## Coptic Man (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اقوله ... فينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> لا مقولتيش بس انا اضحك براحتي
> 
> هو الضحك بفلوس الايام دي يا كــ ... كوكي ولا ايه :gun:



لا ياعم اكمنك احمر يعنى تضحك براحتك ههههههههههههههه
لازم اعرف بتضحك على ايه :act23:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

Coptic Man قال:


> نفسي اقوله ... فينـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك



غير النضاره :gy0000:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليه تعمل فينا  كدا*
*هنتعب اوى  *
*بجد*​


----------



## missorang2006 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*I HATE YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! thats all i can say​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتنى اوى اوى​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنااااااااااااا يخليك ليا


----------



## Nemo (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لأبويا الروحى
نفسى ترجع بأه مشتاقة لحلك اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا حبيبة قلبى - صديقة غالية اوووووووووى
مع انك مش بتدخلى الموضوع هنا ههههههه

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك اووووووى​


----------



## sony_33 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*يييييييييييييييييييييييييييية اوعى بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (18 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يييييييييييييييييييييييييييية اوعى بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



كده ده شخص مش فى بالك ده حد متشعلق فيك :gy0000:​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> كده ده شخص مش فى بالك ده حد متشعلق فيك :gy0000:​


يابنتى متفهميش صح
دى دبانة رزلة يتيجى على وشى كل شوية
ههههههههههههههههههههههه

​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> يابنتى متفهميش صح
> دى دبانة رزلة يتيجى على وشى كل شوية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ​



ان بعد الظن اثم هههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> ان بعد الظن اثم هههههههههههههه​


وانما الاعمال بالنيات 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تصبحى على خير
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> وانما الاعمال بالنيات
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصبحى على خير
> ​



هههههههههههههههه
انا نيتى حلوه
وانت من اهل الخير​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا نيتى حلوه
> وانت من اهل الخير​


*اية يابنتى انا بقولى للى فى بالى تصبحى على خير:spor22::spor22:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تصبحى على نور المسيح انتى بقى المرة دى
هههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اية يابنتى انا بقولى للى فى بالى تصبحى على خير:spor22::spor22:
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تصبحى على نور المسيح انتى بقى المرة دى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



ابقا وضح بعد كده عشان ماتضربش :t32::t32::t32:
وانت من اهله لتانى مره ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## سامح روماني2 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

يااااه عليك


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*happy brithday my love*​


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *happy brithday my love*​



كل سنة وهى طيبة يا قمر


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوطة نشكر ربنا متقلقيش


----------



## Twin (19 أكتوبر 2010)

Nemo قال:


> كل سنة وهى طيبة يا قمر



*ههههههههههه *
*nooooo*​ 
*وهو طيب *
*- أخى -*​


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ههههههههههه *
> *nooooo*​
> *وهو طيب *
> *- أخى -*​



هههههههههههه
معلش ملحوقة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*ماذا يفيد الإنسان لو كسب العالم وخسر نفسه
أنظر إلى أبديتك
حاسب نفسك 
وأطلب من الرب أن يعطيك التوبة وقل له
توبنى فأتوب​*


----------



## ميرنا (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك اوى يا اجمل هدية من ربنا ليا ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

نسيت خلالالاص


----------



## Nemo (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بشكرا ربنا ع نسيانك


----------



## روزي86 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

كله للخير اكيد


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

تعالى معايا ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسمعي كلامي وافهميني​*


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*استنى شوية مش فاضى*​  :d


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

محروق دمي


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> محروق دمي


*اطلبلك المطافى
هههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## mero_engel (19 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اطلبلك المطافى
> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *​


نوووو مش بحتجها عندي ميه في البيت 
هتصرف:beee:


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا اسفه ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد مستففففز جدا 
​


----------



## missorang2006 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*الله يسامحك,, بس انا ما بعرف ازا راح اسامحك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 أكتوبر 2010)

صبرني يارب​


----------



## sony_33 (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*يلى امشى من  قدامى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

miss u​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه بقيت سبب فى جروحى بعد مكانت ليك  احاسيسى   وروحى ؟؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 أكتوبر 2010)

وجودك جنبى اكتر من الاول هيساعدنى على حاجات كتير ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

انت الحب كله والحنااااااااااااااان


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*اتمنى ترجع عن قرارك ده ​*


----------



## just member (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بتكدب عليا ولا مصدقك 
لكنى راح اتركك لراحتك  ممكن عدم وجودى معك بيخليك افضل
ربنا معاك


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مش فهمااااااااك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*فيك حاجة قلقانة عليك*​


----------



## mero_engel (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مبقتش تفرق معايا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*انسيني*


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*اصعب لحظات الحياه ان تعيش مع حبيب يحبك وتحبه وفجأه تجد نفسك وحيدا*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*طيب ماشى موافق*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

مش هينفع
​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

كلامك ريحني كتير

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## marmora jesus (20 أكتوبر 2010)

فينك ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

احلام سعيده يا جميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصبح ع خير*​


----------



## sony_33 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

> احلام سعيده يا جميل





> تصبح ع خير


*انتو الاتنين فى بالكم نفس الشخص
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *انتو الاتنين فى بالكم نفس الشخص
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*انا برد عليها:smile02*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انا برد عليها:smile02*​


طب مش تقولى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عايز اقول للى فى بالى
اقفلى التلفون قبل متنامى علشان الرصيد ميتصربش
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> طب مش تقولى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> عايز اقول للى فى بالى
> اقفلى التلفون قبل متنامى علشان الرصيد ميتصربش
> ...


*ههههههههههههه*
*شوفت الخدعة بقا:smile02*
*ايوة بيتسرق من غير ماتحس:smile02*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *شوفت الخدعة بقا:smile02*
> *ايوة بيتسرق من غير ماتحس:smile02*​


*:94::94::94:
حصلى قبل مقفلة
ههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه كده طيب 
​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

:smi411:​


----------



## Nemo (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مفتقداك اوى -----> لأبويا الروحى


----------



## +Sameh+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليه طبعك اتغير؟*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

منك لله بجد
​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش فاضى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *:94::94::94:
> حصلى قبل مقفلة
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> *​


*هههههههههههههه وعملت ايه بقا:a63:*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه وعملت ايه بقا:a63:*​


خلصت الرصيد قبل منام
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*:nunu0000:مش كفاية بقا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> خلصت الرصيد قبل منام
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ​


*هههههههههههههههه علي مين بقا:a63:* ​


----------



## Twin (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*بتصعب عليا نفسي كل ما أفتكرك *​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*بفكر شايل البطارية او احط التلفون فى المية
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *بفكر شايل البطارية او احط التلفون فى المية
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*هههههههههه*
*تصدق وهيشتغل معاك عادي:a63:*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*اكيد حتجيلى
رسالة من تحت الماء
*​


----------



## Twin (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*كل سنة وأنتي طيبة بجد .... مفتقدك كتير ووحشاني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكيد حتجيلى
> رسالة من تحت الماء
> *​


*ايوة جحيم تحت الماء:a63:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

اهواااااااااااك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*مقدرش انساك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارف​


----------



## just member (22 أكتوبر 2010)

انصدمت فيك
وتعبت من كل تعاملاتك​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليه كده*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 أكتوبر 2010)

( من باعك بيعه مش تجرى وراه) 

بلييييييييييز خلى النصيحة دى قدامك 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*كفايه كده ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*ناس مفصومة​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *ناس مفصومة​*




!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك  *
*اووووووووووووووووووووووووى*
*بجـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد*
*جــــــــــــــــــــــــــدا*
*اخــــــــــــــــــر*
*حاجــــــــــة*​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ( من باعك بيعه مش تجرى وراه)
> 
> بلييييييييييز خلى النصيحة دى قدامك
> ​


*طيب تصدقي كنت داخلة اكتبها و فجأة طلعت مشاركتك بوجهي  
فعلااااااااااااا معاكي حق​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *طيب تصدقي كنت داخلة اكتبها و فجأة طلعت مشاركتك بوجهي
> فعلااااااااااااا معاكي حق​*


ههههههههههههههه
خلاص يا حبى متغلاش عليكى 
​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> خلاص يا حبى متغلاش عليكى
> ​


*مرررررررررسي يا قمر ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*مايكل عاوزة اقول للفبالي انهم ناس مفصومة فين المشكلة؟​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *مايكل عاوزة اقول للفبالي انهم ناس مفصومة فين المشكلة؟​*



*انا اقصد معني كلمه مفصوم ايه
مش اقصد اعلق ع كلامك *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

كان نفسي تكون معايا وتفرح بالخبر اللي فرحني
بس حظي دايما كدا اغلي احبابي بيرحلوا


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

طبيعتك للأسف ساذجة بعض الشيئ


----------



## sparrow (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اشوفك


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*بتصعب عليا نفسي كل ما أفتكرك *
*




*​


----------



## missorang2006 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انا اقصد معني كلمه مفصوم ايه
> مش اقصد اعلق ع كلامك *​





*Schizophrenia انفصام شخصية 
ممكن تقولها للناس المرة طبيعية معك ومرة لا يعني يوم معك وعشرة عليك
مفاصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *schizophrenia انفصام شخصية
> ممكن تقولها للناس المرة طبيعية معك ومرة لا يعني يوم معك وعشرة عليك
> مفاصييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييم​*




*ايون فهمت قصدك
ميرسي ليكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *ايون فهمت قصدك
> ميرسي ليكي*




على طول عامل مشاكل بسبب الفهم كده

ههههههههههههه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> على طول عامل مشاكل بسبب الفهم كده
> 
> ههههههههههههه​



*طبيعي واحد بيكلم كووينا ع طول
يبقي لازم يتعدي منها
اصلك معديه بعيد ع السامعين :t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

نفسي اقوله
امممممممممم

روح يا شيخ

وتعالي بسرعه هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اقوله
> امممممممممم
> 
> روح يا شيخ
> ...



*:closedeye:closedeye

شكله هيتأخر*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

ملكش دعوه يا كوبه انت


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> ملكش دعوه يا كوبه انت



*يابت بلاش انا احسن لك
بدل ما اسيح
وانتي عرفاني بموت في التسييح*​


----------



## tasoni queena (23 أكتوبر 2010)

> *طبيعي واحد بيكلم كووينا ع طول
> يبقي لازم يتعدي منها
> اصلك معديه بعيد ع السامعين :t33:*




لو معدية كنت مفروض تبقى ذكى

شوفت التواضع انا مشهورة بالتواضع على فكرة ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *يابت بلاش انا احسن لك*
> *بدل ما اسيح*
> 
> *وانتي عرفاني بموت في التسييح*​


 

ههههههههههه ولا يهشني بردو:t32:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

تعالى اشرب شاى هههههههه​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

حالى مو ناقصك بالمرة
بكفى عليك هيك


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

هاتلي مصاصه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هاتلي مصاصه



ههههههههههههههههه
شغل الاطفال ده :a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شغل الاطفال ده :a63:​


 

ههههههههههه طيب هاتيلي انتي يا بت انتي يابت :smil12:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه طيب هاتيلي انتي يا بت انتي يابت :smil12:







​ 
مصاصه ويندوز اهيه تناسب جو الكومبيوترات الى احنا فيه ههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> مصاصه ويندوز اهيه تناسب جو الكومبيوترات الى احنا فيه ههههههههههههه​


 

هههههههههههه

هيييييييييييييييييييييه

الحق اكلها بقي بسرعه عشان اطلب حاجه تاني هههههههههههه:yahoo:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> هيييييييييييييييييييييه
> 
> الحق اكلها بقي بسرعه عشان اطلب حاجه تاني هههههههههههه:yahoo:



السوبر ماركت قفل خلاص
يالا الكتاكيت نامت من امبارح انتى ايه الى مسهرك كده :a63:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> السوبر ماركت قفل خلاص
> 
> يالا الكتاكيت نامت من امبارح انتى ايه الى مسهرك كده :a63:​[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*علي فكرة أنتوا كدة بتبوظوا الموضوع بشغل المصصات والشاي وشغل راح ومرجعش *

*ممكن بجد *
*نخلي الموضوع رسمي فهمي نظمي *

*يعني سبونا نفضفض برحتنا من غير شغل كي جي 2*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*هنساك أنا .... ومش هطول*​


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*نسيت أقلك .... متخفش عليا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *علي فكرة أنتوا كدة بتبوظوا الموضوع بشغل المصصات والشاي وشغل راح ومرجعش *
> 
> *ممكن بجد *
> *نخلي الموضوع رسمي فهمي نظمي *
> ...



فضفض:closedeye​


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*أوعوا حد يزعل مني أنا عادي وبيس*​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *علي فكرة أنتوا كدة بتبوظوا الموضوع بشغل المصصات والشاي وشغل راح ومرجعش *
> 
> *ممكن بجد *
> *نخلي الموضوع رسمي فهمي نظمي *
> ...



اصلا مشاركتك تحفة يا توين بجد
ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أوعوا حد يزعل مني أنا عادي وبيس*​



وانا بيييييس 
وهفتح سوبر ماركت على اول الموضوع ده :gy0000:​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *علي فكرة أنتوا كدة بتبوظوا الموضوع بشغل المصصات والشاي وشغل راح ومرجعش *​
> 
> *ممكن بجد *
> *نخلي الموضوع رسمي فهمي نظمي *​
> ...


 

ههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا انت خلتها تامر حسني

طيب يلا روح هات حاجه ساقعه وتعالي ههههههههههه

غيرنا اهووووووووووو:yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أوعوا حد يزعل مني أنا عادي وبيس*​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالالا زعلنا اوي

وانت شايف اهو باين علينا الزعل:yahoo:


----------



## Twin (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*طيب هقول ..... أنا بحبكوا موت*

*كأخوات طبعاً أصلي مرتبط *​


----------



## روزي86 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *طيب هقول ..... أنا بحبكوا موت*​
> 
> 
> *كأخوات طبعاً أصلي مرتبط *​


 

ههههههههههههه اهااااااااا لحقت نفسك احسن تكون متراقب :spor22:


----------



## marmora jesus (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مش هوقف في يوم حياتي 
الدنيا مليانة ناس .....​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2010)

*متشكر قوى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 أكتوبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش هوقف في يوم حياتي
> 
> 
> الدنيا مليانة ناس .....​


 وحتى لو كلهم خاينين  هعيشها  لو حتى  هعيشها  لنفسى  برضو هعيشها 
بس  هعيشها  :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

please* forget me*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكـــــــــــرا ​*


----------



## Twin (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*حقيقي منك تعبت *​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الحياة رجعت من تاني ​*


----------



## missorang2006 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*إرحمني إرحمني امح الخطئ عني مثل عظيم رحمتك يا خالقي ارحمني​*


----------



## grges monir (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*الافترى وحش ادينى قولت ؟؟؟*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياريت نرجع زي زمان*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2010)

مش ذنبى بجد
​


----------



## Rosetta (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشتاقة اكلمك بجد ​*


----------



## sony_33 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشنى*​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

انت عملتي فيا ايه؟؟؟ لا نوم بنام ولا اكل باكل... الله يسامحك لاني بحبك...

اشتقتلك...


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_تصبح على نور المسيح_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بجد مبسوطة انى عرفتك يا حبيبة قلبى 
ربنا يخليكى ليا 
واسمعى النصيحة بقى تعبتينى ههههههههه
​


----------



## twety (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*مقدرررررررش
نصيحه صعبه
بس انا كمان بحببببببببك :*
*


----------



## just member (25 أكتوبر 2010)

يوم وبيعدى مثل الباقى


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

واحشني وانت معايا


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

**** الحب القديم ***​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

_فاكر ايام  زمان ؟؟؟_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*للاسف ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك   ونفسى ابكى  جوا  حضنك وبس


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*مشتاقة اكلمك ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتنى بجد اوووووووى


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك قد الدني يا زغتورة...

عن جد اشتقتلك...

بحبك...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*قدامي و مش قادرة اكلمك !! 
شوف شو صعبة ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *للاسف ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه ​*


صح لكن الرب يختار لنا ما هو الافضل...


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مشتاق ضمك على صدري...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*ياتري هنفضل لحد امتي كده*​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مش عارف انت بتقول ايه...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*قلقانة عليك*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

وانا كمان...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*اشتقت لكلماتك العذبة اللي بتحسسني اني لسه طفلة صغيرة ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك واطمن عليك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك...


----------



## Rosetta (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*نسيت انساك ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*عمري معاك هقضيه*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

آسف...

بحبك...

اشتقتلك...


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

_انتى فين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بعدني بحبك بس مش متل الاول...

اكتر بكتير...


----------



## marmora jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *نسيت انساك ​*


 

عارفة من يومين كنت داخلة اكتب الكلمتين دوله
بس كبريائي منعني
مع اني حاسة بيها اوي
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 أكتوبر 2010)

احزانى هتبداء  بسببك


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

قتلني زعلك...

مش قادر صدق اني بحب بهذه الطريقة...

اشتقتلك...


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*روحي لسه معك 
و كيف بقدر اعيش من دون روحي ؟؟؟​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك بس خايفة منك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *بحبك بس خايفة منك
> *​



:smil13::smil13::smil13:​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *بحبك بس خايفة منك
> *​



هههههههههه...

نفس شعور حبيبتي... ولما تقلي هيك بفكر حالي مجرم...

الله يخليكم لبعض ويبارك علاقتكم...


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> :smil13::smil13::smil13:​



ههههههههههههههه
عسولة يا ريد روز 
مش تكسفينى بقى
:love34::love34:


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هههههههههه...
> 
> نفس شعور حبيبتي... ولما تقلي هيك بفكر حالي مجرم...
> 
> الله يخليكم لبعض ويبارك علاقتكم...



*هههههههههههههه
مش مجرم 
بس تصرفات اوقات 
بعدد ما تطمن بتخوف*
ميرسى 
وربنا يخليكم لبعض 
ويفرح قلبكم​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> مش مجرم
> بس تصرفات اوقات
> بعدد ما تطمن بتخوف*
> ...



هيدي تصرفات مجنون بالحب..:love34:


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*بحبك و بعرف مش إلي ! ​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ربناااااااااااا معاك


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ما فهمت ولا كلمة...


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هيدي تصرفات مجنون بالحب..:love34:



*يا سيدى يا سيدى
طب قولها اظن بعد الكلمتين دول
حتطمن وتفرح
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *يا سيدى يا سيدى*
> *طب قولها اظن بعد الكلمتين دول*
> *حتطمن وتفرح*​


 قولتلها...

تفرح لفترة بسيطة... وبعدين تعيد وتقول تاني...

قولك بتدلع عليي؟؟؟


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

ما تخافيش...

بحبك...


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> قولتلها...
> 
> تفرح لفترة بسيطة... وبعدين تعيد وتقول تاني...
> 
> قولك بتدلع عليي؟؟؟



*ههههههههههههههه
من حقها اللة مش حبيبتك استحمل بقى
وبعدين حتفرق معاك كلمة تقولها تطمنها
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*رجوعك فرحنى
بس عايزة احدد 
حب ده ولا
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

مشتاق ضمك وانزع الخوف والحزن من قلبك...


----------



## just member (26 أكتوبر 2010)

كل ياللى عملتة معك هو سلام كبير يملا قلبى وبيخليني اخدم بفرح
لكن صدقنى وجودك فى حياتى شيئ بيزعجنى
وربنا موجود فوق كل شيئ


----------



## Twin (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*كل يوم بيعدي بكون أقوي من غيرك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتذر منك يا ارق والطف واحلى امرأة قابلتها في احياتي...

أعتذر منك يا من كنت احلم يوما ان المح خيالها...

احبك... احبك... احبك...


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك...

يلا ع النوم...


----------



## Rosetta (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا بدي قول ليســـــــــــــــوع اني بحبه كتير ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2010)

فينك ياواحشنى​


----------



## sony_33 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*مستنيك يا حب*​


----------



## christianbible5 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جبنة بيضة...


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مش  حرام عليك  اللى بتعمله فيا


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*كل الحب عذاب
وعلشان كدة خايفة اقرب احبك 
خلينى بعيدة احسن ولا اية 
محتاااااااااااااارة
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 أكتوبر 2010)

حان وقت الفراق


----------



## روزي86 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يسعدك دايما


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2010)

عايز اشوفك ديما مبسوط 
ربنا يسعدك ​


----------



## grges monir (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مبسوط جدا بصداقتة مع انة اهلاوى !!


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

ما زلت...

احبك...

احبك...

احبك...


----------



## Rosetta (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*اه يا قلبي من اللي فينا مين هيحس بينا ​*


----------



## Twin (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*أعلنت النهاية  أتمني لك حياة سعيدة بدوني *​


----------



## marmora jesus (27 أكتوبر 2010)

كتر خيرك وشكرا ليك اوي​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مجنونة...


----------



## christianbible5 (27 أكتوبر 2010)

مش مصدق اني حبيت مجنونة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*كان نفسي اسمعه*​


----------



## sony_33 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتينى قوى*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مقدره اوي اوي


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*انااااااااا :beee:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ليه مش عم تفهمي عليي؟؟؟


----------



## nerooo_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2010)

محتجاك اوى:dntknw:​


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتني


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*اسفة ما قدرت أكمل سامحنـــــــــــــــــــي ​*


----------



## just member (28 أكتوبر 2010)

لسة بحبك رغم انك بتذيد من معاناتى​


----------



## Twin (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*أتمني أبقي أشوفك بقي صدفة *​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسامحك...

اذاعة!!!


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الله يسامحك...
> 
> اذاعة!!!


 

ههههههههههههه:spor22:


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*حبك لازم يموت جوايا
*​


----------



## sparrow (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*miss u*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ما تزعلي...

نحن ما زلنا اصدقاء...


----------



## روزي86 (28 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Rosetta (28 أكتوبر 2010)

*و يبقى الحب ​*


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يحميكى*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

قلبيك طيب     اوى


----------



## mero_engel (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ليييييه


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 أكتوبر 2010)

بحبك اووووووووى ​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يحميك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*just take care of urself 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*مش كفاية بقا؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## christianbible5 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ما تقلقيش...

انا كتير منيح...


----------



## back_2_zero (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسامحك ياريتنى ما كنت عرفتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*متزعلش بقى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 أكتوبر 2010)

حلمت بيك النهارده ​


----------



## روزي86 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

الوقت معاك جميل


----------



## sony_33 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*اروح منك  فين*​


----------



## oesi no (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه كدة 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 أكتوبر 2010)

فييييييييييييينك وحشتينى
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2010)

وحشتنى اوى اوى يانور عينى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*فيييينك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك قد الدني...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*واخد بالي وعقلي*


----------



## christianbible5 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

تصبحي على خير...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *واخد بالي وعقلي*


*وازاي سايبه ياخدهم:t33:*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*زعلانة منك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

:love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :love45::love45::love45::love45::love45::love45:​


*اللللللللللللللللللللله الللللللللللللللله لمين ده كله يا بت:dance:
*​


----------



## mero_engel (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مش مهم


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليك ليا وميحرمنيش منك يا رب*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللللللللللللللللللللله الللللللللللللللله لمين ده كله يا بت:dance:
> *​



للى فى بالى :wub::wub::wub::wub:​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انت طيب اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> للى فى بالى :wub::wub::wub::wub:​


*هو مين بقا:t33:*​


----------



## love2be (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*موضوعك جه ف معاده
نفسى اقول للى فبالى دلوقتى ؟

ربنا ياخدك​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

انت انسان قلبك كبير اوي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هو مين بقا:t33:*​



:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2010)

love2be قال:


> *
> ربنا ياخدك​*




*في حد يدعي ع حد بكده برضه
مهما حصل ومهما عمل فيك
مش تدعي عليه بكده
بدل ماتقول ربنا يوفقه تقول ربنا يخده*​


----------



## روزي86 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا معاااااك


----------



## Twin (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبقتش تفرق معايا*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارتحت كتيرررررر دلوقتى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:​


*اشرح هذه الجملة فيما لا يقل عن 10 صفحات:t33:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

عايزة اطمن عليك 
بس مش هعرف 
​


----------



## just member (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شو ياللى بيفيدك بكل من اللى بتعملة معى؟؟
دة انا بحبك وبحتاجك صدقنى
لية بس تهملنى وتعاملنى بهايدا الطريقة


----------



## sony_33 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

*حتوحشينى لغاية بكرة*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *اشرح هذه الجملة فيما لا يقل عن 10 صفحات:t33:*​



هشرحهالك فى موضوع تانى ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (30 أكتوبر 2010)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> هشرحهالك فى موضوع تانى ههههههههههههههه​


*نووووووو بقا:t33:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 أكتوبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انت طيب اوي



*وانتي اطيب وارق 
بس هو مين يا روزي
قولي  متخافيش سرك في منتدى:1286b2~161:*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_سنتقاسم الالم ونتبادل الافراح فكل شى فى حياتنا سيكون لواحد وليس لاثنين لن يقدر شخص منا ان يترك الاخر للحظة 
لن يقدر كل منا ان يجرح الاخر محبوبتى 
اليكى اهدى ورودى واتمنى ان تبقى بجوارى فانتى سبب وجودى 
راحتى بين يديك الامى اماميك تزول تبقى فرحة لمجرد نظرة من العيون محبوبتى اتمنى ان تنول كلاماتى  اعجابيك 
واتمنى ان اعيش العمر كله بجواريك ان تبقى لى وان ابقى اماميك 
لا ماء ولا طعام يكفينى فقط ان ارتوى من ارق كلام من محبوبتى
_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2010)

قلبك جميل اوى ​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشتاقلك اووووووى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ على كل واحد وواحدة فى بالى انهارده 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

متعرفش ليه 
لما بكون معاك بنسى دنيتى وزمانى بنس الامى وكل واحزانى بنسى روحى وقلبى وكيانى واطير معاك فى على السحاب واكينى عايش فوق على جناح الملاك واجى ااقولك بحبك وابص على عيونك انسى دنيتى وتيجى ازمتى واوقووووووووو ل اه بحبك يا كل دنيتى
الى محبوبتى


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

اشتقتلك...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*انا اشتقتلك
متل شمعة على غيابك انا عم دوب ​*


----------



## just member (31 أكتوبر 2010)

ارحمنى بقى 
بجد حرام عليك انا ماستهلش منك كدة


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

_مرتاح  فى بعدك عنى _​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _مرتاح فى بعدك عنى _​


 ههههههههههههه...


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مش قادر انساكي...

يا ريت حد يعطيني حل...


----------



## Rosetta (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*نفسي احكيك بس مش عم اقدر
حتى ما تتعلق اكتر 

احنا مش لبعض ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> ههههههههههههه...


* ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*​


 انت...

_مرتاح فى بعدك عنى_

وانا...

رح موت لأنها بعيدة عني...


----------



## johna&jesus (31 أكتوبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت...
> 
> _مرتاح فى بعدك عنى_
> 
> ...


 دا سوال هو مرتاح ؟؟؟؟
اللى بيحب عمره ما يقدر يرتاح فى بعد حبيبه 
ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Twin (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*مالك ... مش مرتحلك*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*انت مييييييين ؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## sony_33 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*منك لله*​


----------



## christianbible5 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يسامحك...

ههههههههه...


----------



## johna&jesus (1 نوفمبر 2010)

يامسطب حبك في قلبي ومكنسل منه الآهات بعدك خلاني أهنج وأحرق كل الرامات.كارت عيني ولع. وكمان الساوندات من كتر ما اتحركت انصبت بالبادات فضلت أدور عليك نصحوني بالشات.أتخيلت بيك يا خسارة طلعت فيروسات من بعدك عقلي خلاص أتعمله فورمات​


----------



## christianbible5 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

سألت عقلي فأصغى

وقال لاــ 

لن تراها لن تراها

وقال قلبي أراها

ولن أحب سواها

لن أحب سوااها​ 
لم أحب سواااها

ما أنت يا قلب قل لي

أأنت نعمة حبي

أأنت نقمة ربي

إلى متى 

أنتــ قلبــي​​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسفه
:smi411:​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

طمني عليك


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا ريت كان بايدى حاجه اعملها​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عااارفه بس محتجالك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*وجودك جنبى بيقوينى اووووووووووووى *​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انتبهي على حالك...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ربناااااااااااا معاك


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ما تضحكيش عليي...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*عرفت معنى الخيانة بسببك 
فشكرا لك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عرفت معنى الخيانة بسببك ​*
> 
> *فشكرا لك *​


الله يسامحه اختي الغالية...


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انت عزيز علي قلبي


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الله يسامحه اختي الغالية...



*انا مش زعلانة اصلا :shutup22:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *انا مش زعلانة اصلا :shutup22:​*


 اللي بيحب ما بيزعل...:new8:


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> اللي بيحب ما بيزعل...:new8:



*صــــــــــــــــــــح :new8:​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هفتقدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك اوووووووووووووووووووى *​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انت رقيقة خالص...

ربنا يحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*شـــكرا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رح اشتاق لكلامك الحلو...


----------



## Rosetta (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*حبيتـــــــــــتك و لسه بحبـــــــــك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *حبيتـــــــــــتك و لسه بحبـــــــــك​*


 نيالك يا عم,,,

تعال شوف انت رحت بستين داهية... مع عصابة روكا...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*بدور عليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هتوحشني


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

*طمنيني عليكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> نيالك يا عم,,,
> 
> تعال شوف انت رحت بستين داهية... مع عصابة روكا...


*عصابة روكا مين بقا:shutup22:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

مش مطمنه لاحوالك يالى فى بالى​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

_هولع فيك  قدام الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس _​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااارب تيجى
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*لسه نايم
قوم كفايه كسل
ههههههههههه
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماليش غيرك*


----------



## just member (3 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحنى مش هقدر اعمل ياللى انت عايزة منى
ياريتك تفهم هيك وتقتنع


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*Happy valentine's day to all my best people 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 نوفمبر 2010)

قلقانه عليك اوي


----------



## Twin (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*عايز مني أيه ..... كفاية أصلي خايف منك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى عارفه انى مقدرش انساكى 
بحبك اوى 
كل عيد حب وانتى معايا ​


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

انا وصلت بخير وسلامة... اشتقتلك قد الدني...


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Right here waiting for you


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتني


----------



## nerooo_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2010)

:heat::a4:


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

فييييييييييييييييييينك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل عيد حب وانتم طيبين *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وانتي طيبة يا حبي


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> وانتي طيبة يا حبي


 الله وانت مالك الاخت بتتكلم مع العشاق...

في كل شيء عايزة تدخلي نفسك؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الله وانت مالك الاخت بتتكلم مع العشاق...
> 
> في كل شيء عايزة تدخلي نفسك؟؟؟


 

هههههههههههه اهاااااااااا

وهش بقي احسن انت عارف هههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> الله وانت مالك الاخت بتتكلم مع العشاق...
> 
> في كل شيء عايزة تدخلي نفسك؟؟؟



*يسلااااااااام ...
أخدت الكلام من على لسانى ياكريستيان 30:
وانتى مالك يابت ؟
انتى مينى عشاق :t30:
هههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *يسلااااااااام ...*
> 
> *أخدت الكلام من على لسانى ياكريستيان 30:*
> *وانتى مالك يابت ؟*
> ...


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا انا مبني الاذاعه والتليفزيون ههههههههههههه:t30:


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *يسلااااااااام ...*
> 
> *أخدت الكلام من على لسانى ياكريستيان 30:*
> *وانتى مالك يابت ؟*
> ...


هو انتو متفقين عليي ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> هو انتو متفقين عليي ولا ايه؟؟؟


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا خالص

دي حتي مرمر جايه في صفك

هههههههههه وااااااااااااااااء هضربها واعضها 

بس هيه وانت كمان:smil8:


----------



## christianbible5 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا خالص
> 
> دي حتي مرمر جايه في صفك
> 
> ...


 لالالالالالالالالالالالا...

اضربيها هي ماليش دحوة...

هههههههه...

دحوة...


----------



## روزي86 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> لالالالالالالالالالالالا...
> 
> اضربيها هي ماليش دحوة...
> 
> ...


 

ههههههههههه نوء نوء 

انت الاول ههههههههههههههههههه30:


----------



## mero_engel (4 نوفمبر 2010)

معتقدش


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش كفاية بقا *​


----------



## missorang2006 (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*صالح , انت صالح , صالح للأبد ..
طويل الروح و كثير الرحمة , حافظ العهد و الامانة
حامل الاشياء بكلمة قدرتك , خالق الحياه من العدم
أبرع جمال من كل بني البشر , انسكبت نعمة من شفتيك​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وانت طيب يا بابا يسوع يا إلهى وصخرتى**.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*كل سنه وانتي دايما حبيبتي​*


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

انت انسانة رقيقة اوي...

ربنا يحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## روزي86 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

قلبك طيب اوي اوي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممممممممممممممممممم*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*انسسسسسسى
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد عارفة كل حاجة بس ساكتة  
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*لمين بقا*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي كتير يا تقبريني...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*عارفة كده كويس*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

انا قلتلك هاعرف...:t30:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا قلتلك هاعرف...:t30:


*انسي يا كريس:t30:*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *انسي يا كريس:t30:*​


 انا بمزح معك اختي الغالية...

يا رب دايما مبسوطة...


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا بمزح معك اختي الغالية...
> 
> يا رب دايما مبسوطة...


*ميرسي وانت كمان*​


----------



## christianbible5 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

إنجيل متى 5: 40

وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَ فَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.

سفر حجي 2: 5


حَسَبَ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي عَاهَدْتُكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِكُمْ مِنْ مِصْرَ، وَرُوحِي قَائِمٌ فِي وَسَطِكُمْ. لاَ تَخَافُوا.

سفر زكريا 8: 13

وَيَكُونُ كَمَا أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ لَعْنَةً بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ يَا بَيْتَ يَهُوذَا وَيَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، كَذلِكَ أُخَلِّصُكُمْ فَتَكُونُونَ بَرَكَةً فَلاَ تَخَافُوا. لِتَتَشَدَّدْ أَيْدِيكُمْ.

نشكرك يا رب لأنك لم تتركنا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> إنجيل متى 5: 40
> 
> وَمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُخَاصِمَكَ وَيَأْخُذَ ثَوْبَكَفَاتْرُكْ لَهُ الرِّدَاءَ أَيْضًا.
> 
> ...


*امين يارب*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*مكتوب عليا انك تفضل حبيبي

ولا عمري مره اقلك يا حبيبي​*


----------



## sony_33 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبك ومشتاق اشوفك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مشتاق اشوفك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشنى صوتك


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انت غالي اوي عندي


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى اغلى انسانه فى حياتى وانا ندمان انى ضيعت بس مش عارف ازاى اخليكى تعرفى انك بجد اغلى حاجة فى الوجود بالنسبالى  (للاسف الى انكسر عمره ما بيتصلح )


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب تكون بخير


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب تكونى احسن بنوتة فى الدنيا والمسيح يكون معاكى فى كل لحظة ومايسبكيش


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2010)

افهمنى...


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

المشكلة انه مش راضى يفهمنى


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اضربك...


----------



## raffy (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انا اسفة جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*مفيش أمل​​*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

خفت عليكي مبارح الله يسامحك...


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك لياااااااااااا


----------



## just member (6 نوفمبر 2010)

افعل ما شئت ولكنى احبك


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

برتاح معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> برتاح معاك




*انتي قلبتي ع عمرو مصطفي :t33:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*هقلك ايه خلاص روح انا مليت ومجروح
ومش هبكي علي حلم انكسر فيا

هقلك ايه مكفياك حقيقي مليش نصيب وياك
ع الله تلاقي بس في غيري حنيه​*


----------



## nerooo_jesus (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي قلبتي ع عمرو مصطفي :t33:*​


 

هههههههههه لا قلبت خفه يا سم :spor22:


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هقلك ايه خلاص روح انا مليت ومجروح​*
> *ومش هبكي علي حلم انكسر فيا*​
> *هقلك ايه مكفياك حقيقي مليش نصيب وياك*
> 
> *ع الله تلاقي بس في غيري حنيه*​


 

وهكذا تكون نهاية ميكي هههههههههه:beee::smil12:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 نوفمبر 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> *ربنا يفرح قلبك يا مايكل*​



*ربنا يخليكي يا نيرو​*


روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا قلبت خفه يا سم :spor22:



*كوووووووووبه​*


روزي86 قال:


> وهكذا تكون نهاية ميكي هههههههههه:beee::smil12:



*نهايه حزينه كالعاده​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*ياريتك لو تفهم 
وجودك بقى قيد بالنسبة لى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسووووووووطه اني عرفتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*وجودك بحياتى غيرنى
ببقى سعيد معاك 
*​


----------



## back_2_zero (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياما سامحت ناس و بقول خلاص و ياريت بيطمر فيهم​


----------



## marcelino (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*حس بيا ..
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

انتبهي على حالك...

ربنا يكون معك...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مش تزعلى منى
​


----------



## sony_33 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد بتوحشينى*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كان نفسى اكلمك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*i miss you*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى حنيتك وقلبك الطيب اوى


----------



## missorang2006 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*i wish YOU cry ur eyes off when think about me!!!!! ​*


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

فييييييييييييييينك


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

سامحينى


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد   فاهمنى غلط ودا مموتنى


----------



## نور وسط الظلام (7 نوفمبر 2010)

العين تتمنى رؤيك 
والنفس تشتاق اليك 
والقلب يهواك


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتنى جدا ونفسى اشوفك اوى ​


----------



## jesus.my.life (7 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ايام عمرى عشتها معاكى


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

رقيقة خالص ربنا يبارك عمرك ويحفظك من كل شر...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

مبسووطه خالص بوجودك في حياتي


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مبسووطه خالص بوجودك في حياتي


 يا رب دايما مبسوطة اختي الغالية...


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسي يا جوووووووووو

يارب انت كمان


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك يا نور عينى​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

هتوحشنى ياغلى  عندى من عينى


----------



## روزي86 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

وجودك بيسعدني


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*وداااع*


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

اشتقتلك...


----------



## nerooo_jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*i need you*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

_ارحمنى بقااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا_​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

الرب يكون معك...


----------



## Rosetta (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بالنــــــــــــــــــــــاقص ​*


----------



## sparrow (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليك ليا *


----------



## just member (7 نوفمبر 2010)

لشو بس هايدا المعاملة القاسية منك​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

عن جد بريئة...

ههههه...


----------



## johna&jesus (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك اووووى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 نوفمبر 2010)

خلى بالك من نفسك 
​


----------



## mero_engel (7 نوفمبر 2010)

كنت عارفه


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوفك اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا معااااااااااااااك


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

اشتقتلك كتير...


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش مصدقة ​*


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ريح بالك منى حبة
انا مو حملك بكل الوقت


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه...

ربنا ينور عقلك...

ههههههههه...


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (8 نوفمبر 2010)

(المسلمة) قال:


> انا بحب اقول لكل المسحيين انو انت علي غلط واحنا الصح



طب ما تيجي تورينا الغلط

ونشوف مين الغلط ومين الصح​


----------



## just member (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لا داعى لاى مداخلات على تلك المشاركة  يا اخوتى 
لا هو موضوع نقاش  ولا هو صح  وخطأ
نرجو الاهتمام بمضمون الموضوع اكثر من اى مشاركة عابرة



وهو حد كتب حاجة اصلا؟؟؟؟؟
اصل انا ماشفتش​


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههه
صدقوني العضوة دي ضحكتني من كل قلبي 
يا سيدي على الهبل ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *صدقوني العضوة دي ضحكتني من كل قلبي *
> 
> *يا سيدي على الهبل *​


يا رب دايما مبسوطة اختي الغالية... :94:

خلاص انا هقولها تشارك كل يوم بنفس الاسلوب... :99:


----------



## Rosetta (8 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> يا رب دايما مبسوطة اختي الغالية... :94:
> 
> خلاص انا هقولها تشارك كل يوم بنفس الاسلوب... :99:



*هههههههههه 
شكلها مش رح تلحق 
يمكن روك يوديها للعصفورية قريب ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

:dntknw:وينك؟؟؟


----------



## nerooo_jesus (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا اسفة *:smi420:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 نوفمبر 2010)

عاوزه اشوفك​


----------



## sony_33 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*متزعليش منى ابدا*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقداك


----------



## johna&jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

_ليه  كل لما  نيجى نفرح تقلبها علينا_​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 نوفمبر 2010)

كان نفسي تقف جنبي في ظروفي دي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى جدا جدا 
ومفتقد وجودك ​


----------



## grges monir (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*الى متى سوف تظل هكذا؟؟*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*بكره تعرفي اني كنت صح*​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اشتقتلك...


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

:gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> :gy0000:


 

هههههههههه وده من ايه يعني هههههههههههه:t9:


----------



## christianbible5 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه وده من ايه يعني هههههههههههه:t9:


انت تعرفي...


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انت تعرفي...


 

ههههههههه لالالالالا انا روزي:gy0000:


----------



## just member (9 نوفمبر 2010)

ريح بالك عنى شوى


----------



## روزي86 (9 نوفمبر 2010)

انت غالي اوي عندي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

خلى بالك من نفسك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*عاوزه اقوله سيبها على ربنا وهو يدبرها ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بليز بلاش تعتبريها قسوة هى مجرد فترة راااااااااحة 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى احلى حاجه حصلتلى فى حياتى ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

خليك فاكرني

هههههههههه عمرو دياب


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> خليك فاكرني
> 
> هههههههههه عمرو دياب


 
هههههههههههه
الله يسهله :t33:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> الله يسهله :t33:​


 

هههههههههههههههه:spor22::beee:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههههههه:spor22::beee:


 
ههههههههههههه
:spor24:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 نوفمبر 2010)

طمني عليك


----------



## Twin (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*صعبان عليا*​


----------



## Nemo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

أكاد لاأتذكرك


----------



## nerooo_jesus (10 نوفمبر 2010)

:Love_Mailbox::new4::Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## sony_33 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

:kap::kap::kap:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 نوفمبر 2010)

فيييييييينك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## sony_33 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*بشوفك بفرح*


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب تكون بخير


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

صباح العسل يا حبيبى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WcBoyXkzAs


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبك يا نور عينى ​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انت شخص مميز في حياتي


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انت انسانة رائعة الرب يحفظك...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بفتقدك جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب
.........​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كلامك رقيق كتير...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

كلك زوووووووووووووق


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اروح تعبت اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

يارب تروح يا كوكو

الف سلامه عليك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> يارب تروح يا كوكو
> 
> الف سلامه عليك


 
يارب 
الله يسلمك يا روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

خد بالك من نفسك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تعبان وانا بعيد عنك ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسعدك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

محتاجك ​


----------



## just member (11 نوفمبر 2010)

احتجت فرصة واعطيتهالك الف
ريح بالك مني ارجوك
بكفي


----------



## sony_33 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتينى قوى انهاردة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى يابت انتى
​


----------



## sony_33 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*تعبتينى قوى انهاردة*​


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> وحشتينى يابت انتى​


 

ايوه ايوه انتي وحشتيني بردو leasantr:a63: ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ايوه ايوه انتي وحشتيني بردو leasantr:a63: ههههههههههه


اعوذ بالله نطتيلى منين ههههههههههه
لا مش انتى غلاسة بقى 
اللى وحشتنى كلمتها خلاص :a63:
​


----------



## روزي86 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اعوذ بالله نطتيلى منين ههههههههههه
> لا مش انتى غلاسة بقى
> اللى وحشتنى كلمتها خلاص :a63:​


 

هههههههههههه ماشي ياعم الله يسهلو هههههههه:spor2:


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*عيشي حياتك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقدك ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مش كفايه بقي كدا


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك موووووووت ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى بقى انت عارف​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (12 نوفمبر 2010)

أقولها ربنا معاكى وترجعى بيتك بالسلامة


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*انت غالي عليا 
ربنا يحفظك ​*


----------



## grges monir (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشاعرى ليست ملك يدى!!
لامفر منها...


----------



## just member (12 نوفمبر 2010)

حسي
هو انتي مابتعرفيش تحسي؟؟.......


----------



## johna&jesus (13 نوفمبر 2010)

_وقدرت  تقعد الفترة دى كلها من غيرى ياااااااه_
_قلبك جمد اوووووووووووى_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بتنسينى الدنيا ​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك قد الدني...*

*شو بحبا قد الدني...*

*لما شوفك ما بعرف شو بيصير...*

*اشتقتلك...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*و ابقى اتطمن عليا خليها عليك شوية 
لاحسن قلبي يا روح قلبي حالته بتصعب عليا ​*


----------



## Twin (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*Please*
*leave me alone*
*i want*
*that *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

خلى بالك على نفسك كويس 
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشتاقة ليييييييييك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى احلى حاجه فى حياتى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*وينك؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *وينك؟؟؟*


 
اممممممممممم
موجود :smil15:​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*حتى و انا بحكيك بشتاقلك  ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> اممممممممممم
> 
> 
> موجود :smil15:​


*تقبرني انشالله هههههههه... طيب ماشي انا كنت عم اسأل عنك بس المهم الارهاق يروح...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تقبرني انشالله هههههههه... طيب ماشي انا كنت عم اسأل عنك بس المهم الارهاق يروح...*


 
هههههههههههه 
ربنا يخليك 
انت ايه اخبارك ؟؟
يارب تكون بخير ​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يخليك
> انت ايه اخبارك ؟؟
> ...


*تمام حبيبي افرح لما اشوفكم فرحانين...*

*ماذا اقول للشخص اللي في بالي...*

*دلوقت مش ليك...*

*ههههههههه...*

*اشتقتلك وينك يا قمر؟؟؟*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تمام حبيبي افرح لما اشوفكم فرحانين...*
> 
> *ماذا اقول للشخص اللي في بالي...*
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههههه
يارب ديما بخير ومبسوط​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اشوفك ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> يارب ديما بخير ومبسوط​


*صدقني حبيبي تقدر بثواني تجعل نفسك كئيت وتقدر بثواني برضو تجعل نفسك سعيد...*

*كلما اتذكر آلام المسيح افرح لأن آلامي ليست كنقطة في محيط آلامه...*

*الرب يباركك...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك بس انت لا​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صدقني حبيبي تقدر بثواني تجعل نفسك كئيت وتقدر بثواني برضو تجعل نفسك سعيد...*
> 
> *كلما اتذكر آلام المسيح افرح لأن آلامي ليست كنقطة في محيط آلامه...*
> 
> *الرب يباركك...*


 
عندك حق 
مهما وصلت الامنا 
عمرها ما هتوصل ثغره من الامات المسيح ​


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقتيني عليكي...*


----------



## Twin (13 نوفمبر 2010)

​ 
*see you again*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> ​
> *see you again*​


*
حلوة و معبرة الصورة دي ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *حلوة و معبرة الصورة دي *​


*يا سلام...*

*We're Closed* ...

*ممكن تفتحي دقيقتين عشان انا مسجون في الداخل...*

*ههههههههه...*

*انا امزح معك اختي الغالية...*

*خلي قلبك مفتوح فثمة من يطرق يريد الخول...*

*الرب يسوع...*

*ربنا يباركك...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *يا سلام...*
> 
> *We're Closed* ...
> 
> ...



*ههههههههه 
المشكلة المفتاح مش معي :dance:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه *
> 
> *المشكلة المفتاح مش معي :dance:*​


*الله يخليكي عندي شغل شوفي وين حطيتي المفتاح...*

*هههههههه...*

*ردك جميل...*

*الرب يبارك عمرك...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الله يخليكي عندي شغل شوفي وين حطيتي المفتاح...*
> 
> *هههههههه...*
> 
> ...



*هههههههه
مش رح لاقيه للمفتاح لانه اكيد مش معي 
اكيد بيكون معاه :smil12:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله يسامحك يالي ببالي...*

*كلنا اخوة في الرب...*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *مش رح لاقيه للمفتاح لانه اكيد مش معي *
> 
> *اكيد بيكون معاه :smil12:*​


 *طيب يا ستي انا هستنى مؤقت لكن حاسبي حبيبتي تزعل...*

*دا الكون كله بفيديه عشان اشوفها فرحانة...*

*يبقى مؤقت كأخ لغاية لما تلاقي المفتاح... هههه...*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *طيب يا ستي انا هستنى مؤقت لكن حاسبي حبيبتي تزعل...*
> 
> *دا الكون كله بفيديه عشان اشوفها فرحانة...*
> 
> *يبقى مؤقت كأخ لغاية لما تلاقي المفتاح... هههه...*


*
ههههههههههه
و مين اللي قلك انك انت اللي جوه :smil12:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *و مين اللي قلك انك انت اللي جوه :smil12:*​


*مش اللي بيحب اخوته يحطهم في قلبه؟؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مش اللي بيحب اخوته يحطهم في قلبه؟؟؟*


*ولا عندك غرفة تانية... *


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *مش اللي بيحب اخوته يحطهم في قلبه؟؟؟*





christianbible5 قال:


> *ولا عندك غرفة تانية... *


*
هههههههه
هو فعلا في غرفتين 
غرفة للحبيب 
و غرفة للاخوات 

بس انت اللي مستعجل تطلع بدك المفتاح هههههههههه
​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه*
> *هو فعلا في غرفتين *
> *غرفة للحبيب *
> *و غرفة للاخوات *​
> *بس انت اللي مستعجل تطلع بدك المفتاح هههههههههه*​


 *تمام لأن الاخ اللي جالس جنبي بيغيظني...*

*هههههههه...*

*يبقى لازم اخرج وروح للقلب اللي مستناني...:beee:*


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *تمام لأن الاخ اللي جالس جنبي بيغيظني...*
> 
> *هههههههه...*
> 
> *يبقى لازم اخرج وروح للقلب اللي مستناني...:beee:*



*هههههههههه
خلاص دور ع المفتاح معايا ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا ريتك تفضلي جنبي على طول...*

*وانت بعيدة بيبقى بالي مشغول...*

*الرب يحميكي...*


----------



## marmora jesus (13 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتني ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 نوفمبر 2010)

معلش بتعصب بسرعة 
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*وينــــــــك؟؟ ​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*بحلم بيك انا بحلم بيك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*انتبهي على حالك...*

*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*صباح الخير​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *صباح الخير​*


 *صباح النور!!!*

*شو اخدتي اللابتوب على الجامعة معك؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (14 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *صباح النور!!!*
> 
> *شو اخدتي اللابتوب على الجامعة معك؟؟؟*



*نو 
احنا اجازة في الوطن العربي بمناسبة عيد الاضحى ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نو *
> 
> *احنا اجازة في الوطن العربي بمناسبة عيد الاضحى *​


*هههههه...*

*كل عام وانت بخير...*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 نوفمبر 2010)

بتوحشنى لما بتغيب ثوانى 
ما بالك لما بتغيب دقيقه  ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*فيينك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

عرفت تخليني مبسوطة
ربنا يخليك ليا​


----------



## johna&jesus (15 نوفمبر 2010)

_فى  خيط   ضعيف رابط ما بينا ودا النصيب_
_هتخاف عليه هخاف عليه هتسيب  هسيب_​


----------



## nasa (15 نوفمبر 2010)

حرام عليك بقى اللى بتعمله ده
كفاااااااااااايه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*ولا تزعل نفسك​*


----------



## red_pansy (15 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريتنى اقدر اصدقك ​


----------



## Rosetta (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*كفاية غبااااااااااااء
أوووووووووووف بقى :act23: ​*


----------



## just member (15 نوفمبر 2010)

افهمني ولو مرة بقلبك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نايتى نايتى لكل اللى جوه هارتى 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 نوفمبر 2010)

صح النوم ياباشا ​


----------



## just member (16 نوفمبر 2010)

حاول تفرق جيدا في اسلوب تعاملك بين كل امورك


----------



## روزي86 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

عااااااااااادي بجملة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مستنية*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد تعببببببببت
​


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

حاول تحس وتشعر بنفسك بني ادم​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ديما فى بالى​


----------



## Rosetta (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش عارفة شي ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش لبعض*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ولا عمرك هتعرف تريح نفسك ولا تريح غيرك
​


----------



## Twin (17 نوفمبر 2010)

i can change my life​


----------



## Nemo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى يارب اكون زى مانت عايزنى


----------



## nasa (17 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى اوى ياريتك كنتى معايا دلوقتى


----------



## marmora jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف كنت غلطانة لما فكرت انك ممكن تكون .......
ياريتني ما فهمت حاجة ولا عرفت حاجة
​


----------



## sony_33 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتينى قوى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*حيرتنى معاك​*


----------



## just member (17 نوفمبر 2010)

روح لحالك لم اعد اتحمل وجودك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتى 
​


----------



## minooooo2009 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

تجلنا بالسلامه يا خالوا من المستشفى ببركه العدرا وصلتها لابها الحبيب


----------



## johna&jesus (17 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتى ​


 يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

minooooo2009 قال:


> تجلنا بالسلامه يا خالوا من المستشفى ببركه العدرا وصلتها لابها الحبيب


الف سلامة عليه 
ربنا يشفيه ويقوم بالسلامة ببركة ام النور
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب


ايون شطور يا جونا صليلهم كل حبيباتى 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

هاتلي شئ بيربطنا احنن قلبي تاني بيه​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى شخصيه طيبة وبجد  ربنا هيفرحيك قريب يا اغلى  اخواتى​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> انتى شخصيه طيبة وبجد ربنا هيفرحيك قريب يا اغلى اخواتى​


 

الكلام ده ليا انا :08:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> الكلام ده ليا انا :08:​


_ leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr_
_بس  هو مش ليكى  اصلا _
_:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:_​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _leasantrleasantrleasantrleasantr_
> _بس هو مش ليكى اصلا _​
> _:t30::t30::t30::t30::t30::t30:_​


 

بقي كده
طب امشي مخصماك ومش هكلمك تاني
ياوحش :11azy:​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بقي كده
> 
> طب امشي مخصماك ومش هكلمك تاني​


 :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
مش  تقدرى على فكرة


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> مش تقدرى على فكرة


 

اشمعني بقي ياوحش​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> اشمعني بقي ياوحش​


_ يا بنتى انا جونا  _
_يعنى محدش يعرف او يقدر يزعل منى _
_ولا عنديك شك _​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يا بنتى انا جونا _
> _يعنى محدش يعرف او يقدر يزعل منى _
> 
> _ولا عنديك شك _​


 

ياسلام ؟​


----------



## jesus.my.life (18 نوفمبر 2010)

فرحان عشانك


----------



## christianbible5 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك...*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBXeXBpTVOk

_Elle porte en elle le péché originel 
La désirer fait-il de moi un criminel_​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

صدقني تعبت​


----------



## sony_33 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*منك لله*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 نوفمبر 2010)

كله من سوء الاختيار 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (18 نوفمبر 2010)

_هشوفك بتتعذب وهسكت  لانك عايز  كدا _​


----------



## Alexander.t (18 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اقوله يفوق لنفسه
نفسى اقوله افتكر اخر امنياتى كانت أيه


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*سلامة قلبك يا روزي...*
*




*
*يا رب تكوني بخير يا قمر...*

*



*

*اشتقنالك كتير يا رب تكوني بخير يا بنوتة...*


----------



## grges monir (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*غيرت  طعم حياتى....*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 نوفمبر 2010)

فينك يا حبيبى قلقان عليكى اوى ​


----------



## Twin (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*I am good *
*noooo*
*I am very good*

*because of i am alone*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسفة لو سببت اي حاجة تضايقكم*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ليكي*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحنى بيك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*كان نفسي اعرف*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*حسابك عندي بعدين...*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*بكون مبسوطة وانا معاك*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*بعدك مش هيموتني​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*حتي متي*​


----------



## christianbible5 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*يا ريتك معايا...*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك انت علي طول توجعني كده
انت عارف كويس اني بتعت لما بزعل
​


----------



## sony_33 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

*منك لله  تعبتينا كلنا*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يسامحك
​


----------



## jesus.my.life (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يسامحك
> ​



نفس الكلمة​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

_صعبان عليا اشوفك كدا وانا واقف  ساكت_​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*نشكر للرب يسوع لعودتك بخير وسلامة...*


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ربنا يسامحك​


 

وانا زيك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب تكونى بخير 
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع زؤقك*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههه...*

*هشيت...*


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بحب وجودك جدا جدا اوي خالص ههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *هههههههههه...*
> 
> *هشيت...*


 

هههههههههههه :99:


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*انت رقيقة اوي...*

*الرب يكون معك...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

يارب تكون فهمتنى كووووووووويس 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

هتفضل حب  عمرى مهما  
الدنيا اخدتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ميرسي علي كل شئ 
وسوري علي تضييع وقتك زي ما قولت
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اللى حصل ده مش صح 
حتى ولو من زمان 
​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا على المفترى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

في غلط ما بيتنسيش ​


----------



## sony_33 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى اضربك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

مستغناش عنك 
بس صعبان عليا منك
​


----------



## johna&jesus (20 نوفمبر 2010)

انت اخترت  طريق ومشيته 
النهايه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

خلى بالك من نفسك بقى شوية ربنا يخليكى
​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ده انا كنت نعمة كبيرة ضاعت من بين ايديك​


----------



## وطني (21 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اقوله *
انا بحبك وهفضل طول عمري بحبك ونفسي ربنا يجمعنا تاني بس انت عارف الظروف مش مسعداني 
ونفسي اشاركك في روحك عقلك كيانك نفسي اديلك نجمه من السما لو بأيدي
 نفسي اديلك روحي تاخدها معاك نفسي اعيش انا وانت في جزيره لوحدنا نفسي اكون جدير بيك  *


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممممم

روح هش يلا ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 نوفمبر 2010)

ياربى ...... 
انت عارف بقى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*اعتذر... اشتقتلك كتير...*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

انت زوووووووووووووووووووووووق اوي


----------



## christianbible5 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*انت ارق انسانة ممكن الشخص يواجهها في حياته...*

*الرب يخليكي ويحفظك من كل شر...*

*انت انسانة مثالية ومتميزة...*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

كفايه لحد  كدا


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عااااارفه اقول ايه

انت جميل اوي


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

لقد انتهي زمنك
انا اعلن اهمالي لك بكل الطرق


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

جوجوووو

فينك يا باشا


----------



## just member (21 نوفمبر 2010)

موجود يا روز
لسة جاي هلا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*راجع تانى ليه ؟!!​*


----------



## روزي86 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> موجود يا روز
> لسة جاي هلا


 

حمد لله علي السلامه يا مدوخني ههههههههههه:99:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما تقلقيش عليا*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتينى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## sony_33 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*خنقتينى*


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

منك لله
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
امين*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*خير في ايه*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 نوفمبر 2010)

*اللهم اجعلة خير*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *امين*​



لا يا عم بعد الشر
يلا زي بعضه
ههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مفيش فايدة يعنى 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي افهمك انت عايز ايه بالظبط​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مش بعرف اسامح بسرعة 
​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انت عسل اوي ههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> انت عسل اوي ههههههههه



ربنا يخليكى ليا يا رب دة من ذوقك :ura1:​


----------



## روزي86 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

علي فكره انت كمان عسل يا شادي


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> علي فكره انت كمان عسل يا شادي



طيب ما انا عارف ههههههههههههههه :ura1:

انتى الى عسل يا كتكوتة


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*بقولك .... كدة كفاية *​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *بقولك .... كدة كفاية *​




كده كفايه ،،، كده تجريح


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> كده كفايه ،،، كده تجريح



*أبو وديع هنا :smile01*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بقولك كان نفسى اكلمك ادينى فرصة​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *أبو وديع هنا :smile01*​




ده هنا من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان


----------



## christianbible5 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*الله!!!*

*عايز انام...*

*ههههههههه...*

*ربنا يسامحك...*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الله!!!*
> 
> *عايز انام...*
> 
> ...



*ايه هو ماسك لك عصاية ولا ايه :new2:
:smile01*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ده هنا من زمااااااااااااااااااااااااااان



:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انتى عارفة سبب زعلى منك؟
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> انتى عارفة سبب زعلى منك؟
> ​



*لالا مش عارفة :ura1:
:smile01*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لالا مش عارفة :ura1:
> :smile01*​


ههههههههههههههههه
اجرى يابت من هنا 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> اجرى يابت من هنا
> ​



*لا مفييش نفس أجرى :smile01
وبعدين انا فى ملك الحكومة بقى :59:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *لا مفييش نفس أجرى :smile01
> وبعدين انا فى ملك الحكومة بقى :59:*​


غاوية بلطجة ياساااااااااااتر
​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> كده كفايه ،،، كده تجريح


 
*أه أه*
*كلنا مجاريح يا حاج هههههههه*

*ربنا يقل منهم *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> غاوية بلطجة ياساااااااااااتر
> ​



*ااااااااه فى مانع يابت :fun_lol:
:gun:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب وإلهى خلى قلبى طيب وحلو زى قلبك يارب  يسوع*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أه أه*
> *كلنا مجاريح يا حاج هههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا يقل منهم *​


*
لا بقى أنزله ب ( لسه الدنيا بخير ) يا أبو ودعدع :smile01
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أه أه*
> *كلنا مجاريح يا حاج هههههههه*
> 
> *ربنا يقل منهم *​




هههههههههه

تصدق هشغل جورج:mus25:


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت تكون فعلا حاسس انك غلطان في حقي
مش مجرد كلام وبس​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> تصدق هشغل جورج:mus25:


*ههههههه*
*أنا لسة عمله أسطوانة mp3 توداي *
*مخصوص ليه بس ناو بسمع ترانيم بس بفكر أغير وأكفر ههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ههههههه*
> *أنا لسة عمله أسطوانة mp3 توداي *
> *مخصوص ليه بس ناو بسمع ترانيم بس بفكر أغير وأكفر ههههههه*​



اسمع يا صياد الطيور وادعيلى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسي اعرف ليه*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلبك قاسى قوى*​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اسمع يا صياد الطيور وادعيلى


 
*طيب الدنيا ليل ناو*
*ومفيش ولا طيور ولا صيادين *
*ينفع بكرة *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مش قادرة اعااااااااتب بجد خلااااااااص
​


----------



## sony_33 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *طيب الدنيا ليل ناو*
> *ومفيش ولا طيور ولا صيادين *
> *ينفع بكرة *​


بس ياريت تصحى بدرى علشان ربنا يكرمك بالطيور
:smile01:smile01:smile01
​


----------



## بوشامةمحمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

[لمادا  خدعتني يا الاه المسلمين في نوال بن زعمة و في شبابي و مستقبلي و كنت البارحة طفلا ااتمتك على اشياء لكن اسفا جرحت قلبي افتستطيع فعل معجزة يا رب النبي محمد العربي في زماننا واليوم وهاته الليلة وتعيد لي حبي نوال بن زعمة والنصارى شاهدين عليك في هاته اللحظة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يسامح اللى يزعلك يا بوشامة :smile01*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *طيب الدنيا ليل ناو*
> *ومفيش ولا طيور ولا صيادين *
> *ينفع بكرة *​




ناو احلى صيد بس سمك مش طيور


----------



## sony_33 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بوشامةمحمد قال:


> [لمادا  خدعتني يا الاه المسلمين في نوال بن زعمة و في شبابي و مستقبلي و كنت البارحة طفلا ااتمتك على اشياء لكن اسفا جرحت قلبي افتستطيع فعل معجزة يا رب النبي محمد العربي في زماننا واليوم وهاته الليلة وتعيد لي حبي نوال بن زعمة والنصارى شاهدين عليك في هاته اللحظة



*حد يحب حد اسمة كدة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد مش قادرة
هموت من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## بوشامةمحمد (22 نوفمبر 2010)

بوشامةمحمد قال:


> [لمادا  خدعتني يا الاه المسلمين في نوال بن زعمة و في شبابي و مستقبلي و كنت البارحة طفلا ااتمتك على اشياء لكن اسفا جرحت قلبي افتستطيع فعل معجزة يا رب النبي محمد العربي في زماننا واليوم وهاته الليلة وتعيد لي حبي نوال بن زعمة والنصارى شاهدين عليك في هاته اللحظة


  بحق رب الارباب احبك يا نوال بن زعمة  وحسبي الرب وقوة الرب فيمن حال بيني و بينك والله بحق الرب  والمسح و كل القديسين لاحبك حبا  اتمن ان تزول قوى الشر والدنيا على  ان اخسرك احبك حبا اتمن ان متي ان اموت معك وان ادفن معك في قبر واحد فاين انت يا رب السماء السميع العليم القريب المجيب دعوة الداعي ادا دعاك افقادر ان تتكرم بقدوسيتك بتبليغ حبي لها و لاهلها اقادر يا رب السماء ان تحدت معجزة جديدة وان تجل بعد الهموم سعادة والله لاحبك يا رب السماء و احب ل الانبياء و الصديقين و احب نوال بن زعمة و لاكه الحياة لكل الخائنين ولو كان اخي او امي بحق روح القدس اجب بحق روح القدس احب نوال بن زعمة والله للموت احلى من العيش عابدا لك بدونها تلك نقطة  ضعفي فتكرم بقليل من رجولتك يا رب السماء و احس ما احسه و ما احسسته و حاول ان تتحمل الالام التي اداني بها الناس و الشيطان لتفهم معاناتي ومعاناة الابرياء. اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا دا الجلال و الاكرام يامعين يا مغيث اغثني ونك لما انزلت الي من خير لفقير يا من لم يتخد صاحبة ولا ولدا


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يوفقك يا بوشامة وتسمعك نوال بقي وتفهم *​


----------



## sony_33 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اذا كانت....................*​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> بس ياريت تصحى بدرى علشان ربنا يكرمك بالطيور
> 
> :smile01:smile01:smile01​


 
*طيب أبقي أديني مسد كول بقي :smile01*​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> اسمع يا صياد الطيور وادعيلى


 
*طيب أسمع بقي أنت لو كل عاشق يا هوي ... وأبقي أدعي عليا*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *طيب أبقي أديني مسد كول بقي :smile01*​



من عنيا اللوز وياريت ابقى اصطاد البطة الى فى توقيعك الى مخيلانة دى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> من عنيا اللوز وياريت ابقى اصطاد البطة الى فى توقيعك الى مخيلانة دى
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 
*ينهار أسود النسر بقي بطة يا جدعان *
*ده نسر يا حاج سلامة نظرك *

*شكلك كلية تجارة :ura1:*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 نوفمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *ينهار أسود النسر بقي بطة يا جدعان *
> *ده نسر يا حاج سلامة نظرك *
> 
> *شكلك كلية تجارة :ura1:*​


*مشيها بطة
علشان الصيام داخل
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (22 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *مشيها بطة*
> 
> *علشان الصيام داخل*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
*طويب عدناها *​


----------



## زيزي جيسس (22 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسي اشوفك


----------



## johna&jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك  ليا  ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليكى ياحبى ويخليكى ليا
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مشتاق جدا لليوم ده ​


----------



## +Nevena+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

خلاص اتعلمت انا كدا
شكرا


----------



## QUIET GIRL (23 نوفمبر 2010)

هدي اعصابك يا اوختي مفيش حاجة في الدنيا دي تستحق انها تعصبك روقي بالك


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بلاش تزعل نفسك يا كوتش هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*خلينا بعيد*


----------



## Rosetta (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مرررررررررسي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم

هش هش


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممم
> 
> هش هش




*ده ع اساس اللي في بالك فرخه :new6:​*


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

خليك في حالك احسنلك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش كفاية كده *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرجوع مستحيل*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش صععععععععب*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بلاش رغى فى اللى فات 
والدنيا هتمشى وقتها 
​


----------



## just member (23 نوفمبر 2010)

فقدت كل المعاني فيكي
ولم اعد اتحمل وجودك


----------



## Twin (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنساني خلاص *
*وخلينا أصحاب بقي *​


----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*يارب تولعى............................. بحبى*​:bomb::bomb:


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## grges monir (23 نوفمبر 2010)

مفتقدك كتيييير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

اول مرة ابقى مش قادرة اعاتبك 
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بتوحشيني اوي اوي


----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)




----------



## sony_33 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*هى وصلت لكدة*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليييييييه بيحصل كده*​


----------



## marmora jesus (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شوفت بقي​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 نوفمبر 2010)

كان ليه نقل كلام هيضر اكتر ما يفيد
​


----------



## ponponayah (23 نوفمبر 2010)

منك انتى كتييييييييييير اوى بجد حرام  ارحمينى​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 نوفمبر 2010)

_بحبك  يا يسوووووووووووووووووووووع_​


----------



## marmora jesus (24 نوفمبر 2010)

انت فاكر نفسك كده عملت اللي عليك خلاص ؟​


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

انا تعبت وزهقت منك خلاص
صدقني مع اول فرصة راح اعبرلك  بهيك علي طريقتي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> انا تعبت وزهقت منك خلاص
> صدقني مع اول فرصة راح اعبرلك  بهيك علي طريقتي




*اهدي ياحبي ومش تتعصب
مفيش حد يستاهل ده كله​*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك قد الدني...*


----------



## just member (26 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اهدي ياحبي ومش تتعصب
> مفيش حد يستاهل ده كله​*


الامر يذداد سوء يا مايكل ولا احد يهتم...


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مش قادره اتحمل اكتر من كدا بجد حرام


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

just member قال:


> الامر يذداد سوء يا مايكل ولا احد يهتم...




*رغم اني مش فاهم حاجه
لكن اكيد ربنا مهتم
سيبيها ع ربنا يا جوجو
وهو اكيد جنبك وهيساعدك
ربنا معاك ويحميك يا حبي​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (26 نوفمبر 2010)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> مش قادره اتحمل اكتر من كدا بجد حرام




*ربنا يقويكي يا نيفوو
ويفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*راجعلى ليه ؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*مش بحب كده بجد*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحكككككككككم يارب
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*واحشنى ياخالو قووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

منك لله


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*Miss you
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*بدأنا بالرخامة...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخدت اكتر من وقتك​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

حبيتك بجد وماحافظتش عليه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*بس كفاية لحد كدة​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

كفايه انتى على كدا مش عايزك تانى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*بالسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالامة​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

خدى الباب فى ايدك ​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> خدى الباب فى ايدك ​


 

ههههههههههه كده الشقه تاخد برد ههههههههه:hlp:


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه كده الشقه تاخد برد ههههههههه:hlp:



هههههههههههههههههه
برجع ادفيها ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> برجع ادفيها ههههههههههههههههههههه​


 

اهاااااااااا لو كده ماشي ههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اهاااااااااا لو كده ماشي ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههههه
خايفه على الشقه اوى​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

اهاااااااااا طبعا

ويا سلام بقي لو كانت شقة طعمية هههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> اهاااااااااا طبعا
> 
> ويا سلام بقي لو كانت شقة طعمية هههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بطاطس محمره :smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

بس بقي احسن بجوع بسرعه ههههههههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> بس بقي احسن بجوع بسرعه ههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههههههههه
كدا ماشى
بطاطس محمره بقى وجمبيها طرنشات طماطم والبطاطس تكون مقرمشه اوف :999:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

منه لله هههههههه


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> منه لله هههههههه



اكيد مش ليا ههههههههههههههههههههههه :99:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

اهااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## jesus.my.life (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب ما انا عارف


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه

لالالالالالا انت شادي

مين عارف ده ههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ممكن اقول بخ...*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

وعو كمان هههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> وعو كمان هههههههههههههه


*ههههههههه...*

*نسيتي بس بس ونو نو...*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالا كان ليا عوده

لازم العائله كلها عشان محدش يزعل هههههههههههه


----------



## نغم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى اقول له 
مشتاقة اتكلم معاك بس انا ضعفية امامك وخايفة اقلك بدى احكى معاك


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك...*


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

عسل خااااااااالص


----------



## نغم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

مشتقتلك...


----------



## just member (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اشبع بيها​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*ملكشى دعوة بيا​*


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*صدقني مش ندمان أني عرفت *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*طب حد يقولى أقول دى ازاى 
:a63::a63::a63::a63:
عاوز اقول كده انا :love34:
هههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*بشكرك جداااااااااا​*


----------



## sony_33 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *طب حد يقولى أقول دى ازاى
> :a63::a63::a63::a63:
> عاوز اقول كده انا :love34:
> هههههههه*​



لا اوعى تقولى كدة
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Twin (27 نوفمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *طب حد يقولى أقول دى ازاى *​
> *:a63::a63::a63::a63:*
> *عاوز اقول كده انا :love34:*
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 
*قوليها عادي *
*قولي ورايا*
*أنا مش ندمانة أني عرفتك :bud:*

*بس المشكلة هنا ال بعد كدة .... ربك يستر*
*بكرة علي بيت الطاعة وش :ura1:*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم ممكن تكون مش انت


----------



## sony_33 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*اكيد مشتاق لحنانك*​


----------



## christianbible5 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

:beee::beee::beee:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## sony_33 (27 نوفمبر 2010)

:66::66::66::66:


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

عايزة اقول شكراااااااااا على كل حاجة عملتها معايا بجد الف شكر
​


----------



## نغم (28 نوفمبر 2010)

كل ثانية وانت بخير كل دقيقة وانت بأمان كل ساعة وانت بسعادة كل يوم وانت بحما يسوع ​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*انت انسانة رقية خالص وقلبك طيب...*

*ربنا يخليكي...*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هتوحشني


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هتوحشني


_ يسهلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*لم ار في حياتي فتاة بريئة مثلك...*

*ربنا ما يحرمني منك...*

*فرحت كتير لما حكيتك اليوم...*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يسهلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو_​


 

:yahoo::smil13: ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لم ار في حياتي فتاة بريئة مثلك...*
> 
> *ربنا ما يحرمني منك...*
> 
> *فرحت كتير لما حكيتك اليوم...*


 

ربنا يفرحك دايما يا جوووووووووووو:94:


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

وحشتينى مووت 
​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن اكون فهمتك غلط


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

احترس الخطوط الحمراء 
ماتفتكرش ان الصمت عن اشياء ضعف 
بل قوه 
فأن اخر الصمت ليس جميل 
مره اخرى احترس ​


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

امممممممم

مش عارفه


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سأكون سعدا عند روئيتك والاطمئنان عليك
ولكن....


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يحميك دايما


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> هتوحشني


 *وانت برضو هتوحشيه يا روزي...*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ممكن اكون فهمتك غلط


*هههههه...*

*ايه ده نوع رخامة جديد...*

*اكيد اذا فهمتيه زي ما فهمتيني يبقى اكيد انك فهمتيه غلط...*


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممم
> 
> مش عارفه


*ممكن الاستعانة بصديق...:gy0000:*


----------



## روزي86 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههه

ممكن الاستاعنه اهاااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 نوفمبر 2010)

ياااااااااااارب صبرنى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ممكن الاستاعنه اهاااااااااا


*آه ممكن الاستعانة...*

*احنا في الخدمة يا باشا...*

*هو انت هتلاقي صديق احسن مني تستعيني بيه؟؟؟*

*ماعتقدش!!!*


----------



## just member (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ماحدا يسألني لية انا بضحك هلا
هههههههه
جملتي هايدا موجهة الكم يا حبايبي


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد شهرين مش قادر اعيش


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلامى انتهىىىىىى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*متشكر !!*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*العفو يخويا ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *العفو يخويا ​*




*مش ليكي يا رخمه :ranting:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

خايفة يكون زعلك النهارده ابقي انا سببه​


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

:new4::new4::new4::99:


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> خايفة يكون زعلك النهارده ابقي انا سببه​


مين يا مرمر  :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مين يا مرمر :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:​


 

ده حد من اصحابي القريبين مني اوي وبعزه جدا ​


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

:ura1::ura1::ura1:​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ده حد من اصحابي القريبين مني اوي وبعزه جدا ​


 وهو انا كدا عرفت مين ؟؟؟:a63::a63:​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وهو انا كدا عرفت مين ؟؟؟:a63::a63:​


 

تحب اعورك ولا اغزك
اختارلك حاجة بسرعة يلا​


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تحب اعورك ولا اغزك
> اختارلك حاجة بسرعة يلا​


*هما دول بلدياتى
اغزك= اليكساوية
ههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هما دول بلدياتى
> اغزك= اليكساوية
> ههههههههههههههههه
> *​


ههههههههههههههه
على رأيك :t33:
​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

خلى بالك من نفسك شووووووووووية 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> تحب اعورك ولا اغزك
> 
> اختارلك حاجة بسرعة يلا​


* اى حاجة بس بسرعة ليه  هتضربى حد تانى؟*​ 




sony_33 قال:


> *هما دول بلدياتى*
> 
> *اغزك= اليكساوية*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


_*وفرحان بيهم اوى كدا ليه ؟*_
_*ربنا  يهد القوى*_​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هما دول بلدياتى*
> 
> *اغزك= اليكساوية*
> *ههههههههههههههههه*​


 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت بلدياتي ؟
لالالالالالالالالالالالا
هسيب البلد وههاجر
منك لله
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اى حاجة بس بسرعة ليه هتضربى حد تانى؟*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه
اه الامر مايسلمش لازم اعمل حسابي برده
مالنا بقي ياجون
ده احنا زي العسل
وخلي بالك احنا كتير اوي هنا
بلاش تجيب سيرتنا​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ماااااااااالهم ياعم جونا:act31:
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*الحمد اللللللللللللللللللللللله فلة شمعة منووووووووورة ههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*لالا دحنا ممكن نحتل المنتدى خلى بالك
غزوووووووووة يا بنات يلة هجووووووووووووم
:bud::bud::bud::bud:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (28 نوفمبر 2010)

انت بيصعب عليك يعني تشوفني مرتاحة ومبسوطة لازم تنكد عليا ؟
اديني نفذتلك طلبك اهو​


----------



## jesus.my.life (28 نوفمبر 2010)

مش عارف جبت قسوة القلب والكره دة كله منين عمرك ما كنتى كدا كنتى احن القلوب الى شفتها فى الدنيا اقولك تعبان وبموت ومحتاج اسمع صوتك وبتعملى كدا ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

*Love You
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 نوفمبر 2010)

وانا مااااااااالى​


----------



## jesus.my.life (29 نوفمبر 2010)

انت السبب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

زى العسسسسسسسسل 
ههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا بهد القوى ​


----------



## Desert Rose (29 نوفمبر 2010)

أقوله خلاص أنتهى 
وعقدتنى فى الحب


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*i am forgot*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (29 نوفمبر 2010)

تغيرت لييييه ؟؟؟؟


----------



## روزي86 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

عسولتي انتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*متسئلش عليا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*لا هنسي اللي عشته معاك
ولا اقدر في يوم انساك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*انسانة رقيقة كتير...*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ما شاء الله عليك !! *


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليه بس؟؟؟*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*يرحم ايام زمااااااان ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*قلقانة عليك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*انسانة طيبة جدا...*

*رقيقة خالص...*

*محاورة شقية...*

*بتعمل عنصرية في المنتدى...*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *انسانة طيبة جدا...*
> 
> *رقيقة خالص...*
> 
> ...



*ههههههههههه
انت بتكلم مين ؟؟ :hlp:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *انت بتكلم مين ؟؟ :hlp:*​


*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا...*

*انت مالكيش دعوة...*

*مش كل حاجة تحشري نفسك بيها...*

*انا بتكلم عن محاورة شقية خالص وماحدش بيحبها...*

*اسمها redrose88...*

*لا انت عسل مقارنة معاها...*

*الله يخليكي خلي الليلة تعدي على خير...*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*فات الووووووووقت​*


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا...*
> 
> *انت مالكيش دعوة...*
> 
> ...



*هههههههههه 
بيقولوا انه دا اسمي السابق قبل روزيتا :smil12:
و على حد علمي ما فيش محاورات بنات غيري في المنتدى ههههههه

يلا اعترف قصدك ميييييين :ranting:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه
> بيقولوا انه دا اسمي السابق قبل روزيتا :smil12:
> و على حد علمي ما فيش محاورات بنات غيري في المنتدى ههههههه
> 
> يلا اعترف قصدك ميييييين :ranting:​*



بصى يا روزيتا انا مش عايز اقول :close_tem

وساكت من بدرى على الكلام الى بيتقال من وراكى :ura1:

بس الى اقدر اقولهولك انك مش ينفع تسكتى بعد الان :act23:​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> بصى يا روزيتا انا مش عايز اقول :close_tem
> 
> وساكت من بدرى على الكلام الى بيتقال من وراكى :ura1:
> 
> بس الى اقدر اقولهولك انك مش ينفع تسكتى بعد الان :act23:​


حتى انت كماااااان 
هههههههههههه 

ماااااااشي الايام جاية :ranting:

بيقولوا اييييييه :smil12:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> حتى انت كماااااان
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ماااااااشي الايام جاية :ranting:
> ...



لا لا لا ما اقدرش اقول

انا لو قلت عارف انك مش هتعرفى تمسكى نفسك:ranting:

وممكن تقتلية 

​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا لا لا ما اقدرش اقول
> 
> انا لو قلت عارف انك مش هتعرفى تمسكى نفسك:ranting:
> 
> ...


*هههههههه

خلاص ربنا يسامحه 
شوف قد ايه انا كويسة و ملاك :t17:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههه
> 
> خلاص ربنا يسامحه
> شوف قد ايه انا كويسة و ملاك :t17:​*



لا كدة بقى شكلى انا الى وحش  

طلعت انا الى بحاول اوقع الامور  :59:

​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> لا كدة بقى شكلى انا الى وحش
> 
> طلعت انا الى بحاول اوقع الامور  :59:
> 
> ​



*ههههههههه
على سلامتك اخي الغالي :new5: :new5: :new5:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه
> على سلامتك اخي الغالي :new5: :new5: :new5:​*



الله يسلمك اختى الغالية :new5::new5:

وتفضلى طول عمرك قلبك كبير كدة​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> الله يسلمك اختى الغالية :new5::new5:
> 
> وتفضلى طول عمرك قلبك كبير كدة​



*ربنا يخليك 
دا انت اللي قلبك طيب  ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليك
> دا انت اللي قلبك طيب  ​*



اية دة انتى عرفتى منين :new4:​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اية دة انتى عرفتى منين :new4:​



*هههههههههههه
من العصفورة :ura1:​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه
> من العصفورة :ura1:​*



هحبسها بعد كدة العصفورة دى​


----------



## Rosetta (29 نوفمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> هحبسها بعد كدة العصفورة دى​



*هههههههههههه
و انا احررها :t33:​*


----------



## Twin (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*بليز أوعي تزعلي *
*لازم أعمل كدة علشان الخساير تقل .... لازم نبقي أصحاب وأخوات بس *​


----------



## marmora jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد فرق اوي وجودك معايا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*واحشني جدا*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (29 نوفمبر 2010)

نفسى ارتاح من القلق الى انا فية دة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*نفسى افهم دمااااااااااااغك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

why??
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*let me goooooooooo​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *let me goooooooooo​*



مع السلامة هو احنا ماسكين فيكى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> مع السلامة هو احنا ماسكين فيكى​




*اة وحياتك سيب كمى :t30:​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

بطتي :08:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اة وحياتك سيب كمى :t30:​*



انا مش ماسك انا بزق :act19:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*Miss u 2day
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> انا مش ماسك انا بزق :act19:​




*بالراحة ياواد احسن اقع على وشى :act23:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *Miss u 2day
> *​




*Miss u 2  :a63:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *بالراحة ياواد احسن اقع على وشى :act23:​*



يا سلام ما دة المطلوب :act23:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> يا سلام ما دة المطلوب :act23:​




*دى اخرته اانا عارفة :act19:​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *دى اخرته اانا عارفة :act19:​*



اوبا دخلنا فى التايكوندو ماشى يبقى نشتغل مافيا :gun:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *Miss u 2  :a63:​*


Wrong Address:a63:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

_كان نفسى اسمحك بس بجد_
_مش قادر _
_وداع يارق ملاك_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*مستقبلك مش معايا​*


----------



## Twin (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*وحشتني أيمنا الحلوة ....*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اوبا دخلنا فى التايكوندو ماشى يبقى نشتغل مافيا :gun:​





*ههههههههه مش تعرف تعمل حاجة :smil15:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> Wrong Address:a63:
> ​




*ooooooooooooo nooooooooo :smil13:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*راحت ايام زمان خلاص​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشييييييييييييييييييييينى جدا يا رخمة 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايزة اية منى تانى بقا ؟!​*


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يا باشا مش ينفع ازعل منك انا​


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​



بخر كويس ياسونى ​


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اشوفك قريب*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*اووف بجد منك ومن عاميلك ​*


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب............................انت عارف بقى*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (1 ديسمبر 2010)

كان نفسى تكونى معايا فى فرحتى​


----------



## sony_33 (1 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> كان نفسى تكونى معايا فى فرحتى​


ا*كيد الظابط بتاع الجيش
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## jesus.my.life (1 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> ا*كيد الظابط بتاع الجيش
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> *​



ههههههههههههههههههه
دة انا اعوزة مش فى اللحظة دى دة انا اعوزه لما اكون مخنوق​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (2 ديسمبر 2010)

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ana-semon (2 ديسمبر 2010)

عايزه اقول للشخص ده
وحشتنى اوى اوى ونفسى اشوفك و اسلم عليك و اتكلم معاك

ميرسي اوي يا كوكو على الموضوع الحلو ده
بجد فكرة تحفة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اطمن على احوالك​*


----------



## Twin (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يدبر أمورك يا من صرت الأن مجرد صديق بعد أن كنت يوماً لقلبي حبيب*​


----------



## marmora jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

امممممممم
عايز ايه​


----------



## johna&jesus (2 ديسمبر 2010)

_*هو انا ممكن اوحشك بعدين ؟*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

*كان نفسى افرحك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 ديسمبر 2010)

Love you My Friends
​


----------



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتونى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> Love you My Friends
> ​




*وانى  :t33:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وانى  :t33:​*


ههههههههههههههههههههه
عبيب هارتى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عبيب هارتى
> ​




*حبيبى ياابو  نسمة :748pf:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حبيبى ياابو  نسمة :748pf:​*


تعييييييييش يا ابو عزة :smile01
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> تعييييييييش يا ابو عزة :smile01
> ​





*هههههههههههههههههه سلملى على نسمة :999:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

عايزة اقولها فرحتك مفرحااااااااااانى
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> عايزة اقولها فرحتك مفرحااااااااااانى
> ​




*مين يابت :nunu0000​*:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *مين يابت :nunu0000​*:


ههههههههههههههههههه
انتى مالك اللى فى بالى الله
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> انتى مالك اللى فى بالى الله
> ​




*وكمان مالى :boxing::boxing:​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *وكمان مالى :boxing::boxing:​*


اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه هو كده :act19:
​


----------



## just member (3 ديسمبر 2010)

فيك اية بس
بدي اعرف حالك​


----------



## روزي86 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

انا جيييييييييييييت


----------



## احلى ديانة (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليا بجد​


----------



## sony_33 (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يولع يولع يولع فى شمعة حبنا
:bomb::bomb::bomb:
علشان تولع خالص
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*Miss youuuuuuuuuuuuu
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*محتاجلك*


----------



## بوشامةمحمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *Miss youuuuuuuuuuuuu*​
> ا ليوم ا ريد فرقا يا خالقا لبشر  فمنا نت اجب اما ان تكون اله الله اله المسلمين او ان تكون يسوع انا عبدك بوشامة محمداريد  حا لالا زمتي  و اريد مساعتك في كل شيئ  والمر الهام الدي اما الله رب الكعبة هو الله و اما يسوع فمن حقق ما اسئله هو ربي انامحمد بوشامة المولود ب17 09 1977 وهران الساكن ب52حي الكاسطور 101 سكن عين الطلبة 46010 عين تموشنت الجزائر اريد رؤية حبيبتي ومن احببت واحبتني واردنا الزواج نوال بن زعمة المولودة ب 14 05 1985 عين الطلبة الساكنة معي في نفس القرية وان اسمع ضوتها وارى وجهها غدا  او اليلة في منامي واستيقاصي واريد  مساعدة احق الالاهين منكما  للزواج بها بادن الرب هدا الاسبوع واريد عملا اخر  وسيارة نقية وا ان اعيش معها في ولاية اخرى جميلة وبلد جميل و ان تكرمنا بالسعادة فان كنت انت الله ربي  رب المسلمين فاريد كل ما تحتاجه     واحتاجته زوجات وبنات نبيك من الى يا رب كن فيكون وارني قدرة هاته الكلمة والقران     ومالا  صعف ما ساساله للرب ياسوع يا رب ياسوع اريد منك نفس المسالة الا اني ازيدك شيئا  عن رب محمد ان كنت حقا اريد منك  15000ارو  ومن رب محمدنبي المسلمين رب الكعبة 300000ارو اما انت يا رب يا يسوع عجز الله عزوجل على ان يرزقني عملا بالطيران  و في قوات الجو العربية فارزقني عملا ي القوات الضليبية  واله محمد عجز على الحفاظ على سياتي البالية رغم فعلي الخير بها فازقني سيارة4 4 ام لله لسعودي فارزقني مسوديس300 او في ن ستطعت ولا اكلفك ي اله ما لا طقة ك به حوامة.اما الهم فمن ساعدني فيكما  علىا لزواج و رؤية حبيبتي نوال بن زعمة وحل مشاكلي   ورؤية حبيبتي غدا فكان احق بان اكون له عبدا وحق ان يكون ربا لي وللناس اجمعين اما الثاني فباطل     ا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

خلاص مش Miss U ههههههههه
​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 ديسمبر 2010)

_محتاجلك اوى بجد _​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> خلاص مش Miss U ههههههههه
> ​




:new6::new6:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مكنتش متوقعه منك كده


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*ابعد بقا عايز منى اية تانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ربناااااااا يساعدك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*كفاية بقا لحد كدة*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مش هنساك لكن هحاول اتجاهل تصرفاتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*متفكرش فيا تانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

خلي بالك من نفسك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*صعب اوصف احساسى بجرحك ليا​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنسي وأرتاحي*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*شيلتنى اكبر من طاقتى بجد​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مقدرررش انساك

حماقي هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مقدرررش انساك
> 
> حماقي هههههههههه





*مفيش تامر​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

امممممممممم

في طبعا

مليش بعدك بلاش بعدك يا هاجرني هههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*صح...*


----------



## christianbible5 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*خوف ام هروب؟؟؟*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحك يا حبيبتى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*كنت صفحة واتقفلت​*


----------



## sony_33 (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*عمال ادور عليك اتاريك هنا جانبى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

وبعدين طويب
​


----------



## grges monir (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*البعد مستحيل!!!*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (5 ديسمبر 2010)

واحشى جدا ووحشانى نظرة عنيك


----------



## johna&jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

_*ربنا يفرح قلبيك  يااااااااااارب *_​


----------



## sony_33 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتنى رخامتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 ديسمبر 2010)

مش بعرف ازعل منك


----------



## johna&jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

_كثيرا ما اتذكر كل وعد اخته منكى
وكلما   تذكرت رسمت  دموعى طريقها  على وجهى
لقد اعترف الجميع بانى كنت احب هذه الفتاه
كلما تذكرت  ضحكتها 
كلمة احبك منها
ينبض  قلبى  بشدة وكانها  عبرت امامى
سوف اتذكريك  فى كل حين
مع كل بسمة  مرسومة فقط على الوجه
وستكونى انتى  وليس اى اراة اخرى محبوبتى_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2010)

where r u 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه هتشغل الاسطوانة المشروخة بتاعتك ولا ايه ؟​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايه هتشغل الاسطوانة المشروخة بتاعتك ولا ايه ؟​




هى اتشرخت وانا معرفش :w00t:


----------



## marmora jesus (5 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هى اتشرخت وانا معرفش :w00t:


 

ايون يابني
وقربت تتكسر كمان​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايون يابني
> وقربت تتكسر كمان​



مع انى حاطتهاله فى كيس حديد عشان متتكسرش
برضه كسرها شكله غبى اخر حاجه :hlp:


----------



## marmora jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> مع انى حاطتهاله فى كيس حديد عشان متتكسرش
> برضه كسرها شكله غبى اخر حاجه :hlp:


 

لا اصلها مفقوسة
وانا ذكية حبتين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

بحب اشوفك مبسوط دايما


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااا يايسوعى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_*بسلم عليك علشان لقيتك مرة واحدة وحشتنى*_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

فينننننننننننك


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> فينننننننننننك


_* فى البيت:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههه

منور يا جوووووووووون


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_نوريك يا حجة_​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جون البرد زهقني 

وااااااااااااااااااااء


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

_يارب دايما يا روزى  قولى امين_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*بدور عليكي*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 ديسمبر 2010)

هو فى نص  جنيه تايه منك ولا ايه يا ميكى :new6::new6:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مفرحين قلبى بجد 
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> مفرحين قلبى بجد
> ​


*
ااااااااااه مانا عارفة :love34:
ربنا يخلينى ليكى :fun_lol:
:new6:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 ديسمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *
> ااااااااااه مانا عارفة :love34:
> ربنا يخلينى ليكى :fun_lol:
> :new6:*​


مش انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتى ههههههههههههههه:smil15:
​


----------



## sony_33 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*بفرح لما اشوفكم فرحانين*​


----------



## christianbible5 (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبسوط شايفك فرحانة...*

*يا رب دايما...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*مبقتش فارقه*


----------



## روزي86 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

فكر كويس في حياتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*Miss u
*​


----------



## christianbible5 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يخليكي يا ارق انسانة...*


----------



## Rosetta (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*مجنــــــــون ! ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (8 ديسمبر 2010)

حقك عليا سامحنى بجد انا الى غلطان والسبب فى كل الى بيحصل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*فكري وقرري كويس*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يدبر الصالح*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*كنت فاكرة انك ليا لوحدي بس للاسف *​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:t13::t13::t13::t13::t13::t13:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

واضح ان مفيش فايدة 
عموما اوووووووك
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

مابقتش معايا 
لما بسأل بتسأل 
مش بسأل مش بتسأل غير فين وفين ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

*خنقتووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووونى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 ديسمبر 2010)

بس اقول ايه قلبي فاض بيه
​


----------



## sony_33 (8 ديسمبر 2010)

:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 ديسمبر 2010)

فيييييينك​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشتني​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي تفهميني وتريحيني*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انتى اغلى عندى من كل الدنيا دى ​


----------



## christianbible5 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*رقيقة قلبك طيب... مافيش يوم سمعت منك كلمة عاطلة او حسيت انك لئيمة...*

*ربنا يهنيكي بعمرك...*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك ليااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اكون معاكى ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

قومى امشى صدعتييييييييينى 
هههههههههه
​


----------



## born2loveAllah (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يفتح عليك و ينور  كل حتة مظلمة في حياتك و يسعدك يااااااااااااااااااااااااارب
*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا معااااااااااااك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*توماااااااااااااااااااام*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*أقولة متزعلش منى مقصدتش أزعلك*


----------



## روزي86 (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## KrAnShY (9 ديسمبر 2010)

انا نفسى اقلو ي
 ينايم فى العسل وعامل فى منامى ظيطة
 نام يحبيبى نام نامت عليك حيطة​


----------



## just member (9 ديسمبر 2010)

اشبع بيها
وان كانت لي حياة فهي لا تقف علي حدا بالمرة


----------



## QUIET GIRL (9 ديسمبر 2010)

الي اب اعترافي 
انت حببتني في التسبيح 
وكنت قائد للشعب كلة بالتسبيح  انهاردة في الكنيسة في سبعة واربعة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (9 ديسمبر 2010)

*الكلام مش ليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

خد بالك من نفسك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

عشان خاطر ربنا انا مش ناقصة 
​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اتكلم 
بس خايف 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا مش زعلانة يا جميل*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يدبرلك الصالح*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارحمني يارب*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *نفسي اتكلم *​
> *بس خايف *​


 

لالالالالالالا مش تخاف

محدش هيضرب هههههههههههه:budo:


----------



## QUIET GIRL (10 ديسمبر 2010)

يا تري صحيح الكلام اللي بيقولوة عليك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

كان نفسى اكون معاكى بجد
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*محتاجللللللللللللك اووووووووووووووووووووووي*​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

:94::94:


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي المسافات تقرب عن كدة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 ديسمبر 2010)

مين بياخد باله منك بعد مني ؟
​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

خلي بالك من نفسك


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

:new8:​


----------



## روزي86 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

فينننننننننننننك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*أتاخرت كتير *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*ماينفعش كده بجد*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*اووووووووووف من العنيد بقى ​*


----------



## sony_33 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*اتخنقت من الحركات دى 

*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

هو يوم غريب اصلا
​


----------



## sony_33 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكلنا حنفرح قريب
30:30:30:30:30:*​


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل دة 
اكنى مش اتكلمت 
حن شوية بقى 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 ديسمبر 2010)

*Thnxxxxxxxx*
​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *كل دة
> اكنى مش اتكلمت
> حن شوية بقى
> *​



*مالك يا حج ؟؟ :hlp:​*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مالك يا حج ؟؟ :hlp:​*


*محدش حاسس بيا 
محدش عارف حاجة 
 متعرفيش فين محدش عاوز اديله باللى فى رجلى 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


> *محدش حاسس بيا
> محدش عارف حاجة
> متعرفيش فين محدش عاوز اديله باللى فى رجلى
> *​



*اوووووو اووووووف 
كل دا :smil13:
هو مين اللي عامل فيك كده قولي عليه بس :ranting:​*


----------



## oesi no (10 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *اوووووو اووووووف
> كل دا :smil13:
> هو مين اللي عامل فيك كده قولي عليه بس :ranting:​*


*محدش 
هتعمليلى فيه ايه 
*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفس احس بيك فى حياتى​


----------



## grges monir (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اتمنى اشوفك


----------



## just member (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الف سلام لك
ياريتني بدالك


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

عااااااااادي


----------



## sony_33 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتينى قوى*​


----------



## Twin (11 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *وحشتينى قوى*​


 
*وأنا كمان وحشتني موووت*
*وطبعاً مع أختلاف الأشخاص :t31:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

كنت مفتقداك اوي امبارح​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اهمد بقا ​


----------



## besm alslib (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*لبابا حياتي *

*حمدلله على السلامه وبحبك ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااد الدنيااااااااااااااااااا كلهاااااااااااااااااااااا*

*ربي يخليك ع راسنا دايمااااااااااااا*
​


----------



## Rosetta (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*انت اغلى شخص عندي  ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 ديسمبر 2010)

صلولى 
​


----------



## احلى ديانة (11 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اوصلك


----------



## oesi no (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*انتى فى بالى طول الوقت *
*ياترى انا فى بالك دلوقت ولا اتنسيت *​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مش نفسي اقول حاجه

مليش مزاج هههههههههه


----------



## marmora jesus (11 ديسمبر 2010)

هبعـــــــــــــــــــــــد​


----------



## just member (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا معاك ويخفف عنك 
واتطمن لحالك 
امين


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطه اني اطمنت عليك بعد فتره


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 ديسمبر 2010)

طول ما انتى معايا اكيد مبسوط ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*كدة حلوة قوى​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 ديسمبر 2010)

انت وحششششششششششششش


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

هموت واسمع صوتك حلمت بيكى النهاردة نفسى نرجع زى زمان وتنسى الى حصل​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*مافيش فايدة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

مهما تغيب عني مش بنساك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*صعب انك تحسنى لانك مش قادر تفهمنى ااصلا​*


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

*معيش رصيد*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *معيش رصيد*​


 

بصرة يا بلدياتي​


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> بصرة يا بلدياتي​



*هههههههههههههههه
شوفى حد يشحنلنا*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *شوفى حد يشحنلنا*​


 

ما تشوف انت 
مش انت الراجل
الله​


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ما تشوف انت
> مش انت الراجل
> الله​



*مش عارف تفكركو بقى غريب قوى
ساعة الدفع مش انت الراجل
ههههههههههههههههههه
هاتى رقمك بقى واشحنلك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بشحن ال5 ب10 حد جاى ؟


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> انا بشحن ال5 ب10 حد جاى ؟


*دنتا رخيص قوى
ابعت يلة وابعت لمرمر ب2.5 على حسابى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
رقمي سهل اوي
0120000000
علي فكرة مش بيقبل شحن اقل من 100 جنيه​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *دنتا رخيص قوى
> ابعت يلة وابعت لمرمر ب2.5 على حسابى
> *​




2.5 يجدع عيب تسوق سمعتك

ما علينا ماشى يعم ال2.5 بخمسه بس كاش مش ع النوته عشان اخر اليوم وخلاص قفلت الحساب ومروح


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رقمي سهل اوي
> 0120000000
> علي فكرة مش بيقبل شحن اقل من 100 جنيه​




شوفت يعم رزقك واسع انت الرقم سهل يعنى لا هتحتاج تكتبه فى ورقه ولا اى حاجه
عشان انا عارف الزهايمر عامل شغل عالى عندكو فى اسكندريه


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> رقمي سهل اوي
> 0120000000
> علي فكرة مش بيقبل شحن اقل من 100 جنيه​


*دنتى داخلة على طمع بقى
انا بقول تمسحى اسمى من بروفايلك وخسارة ال2.5 الى كنت ناوى اشحنهملك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## sony_33 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> 2.5 يجدع عيب تسوق سمعتك
> 
> ما علينا ماشى يعم ال2.5 بخمسه بس كاش مش ع النوته عشان اخر اليوم وخلاص قفلت الحساب ومروح



*لا خلاص الفيزا مش شغالة والنت حيقطع دلوقتى ونسيت المحفظة
قفل حسابك ميهمكش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *دنتى داخلة على طمع بقى*
> 
> *انا بقول تمسحى اسمى من بروفايلك وخسارة ال2.5 الى كنت ناوى اشحنهملك*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

عيب عليك
كده تخليهم يقولوا علي الاسكندرانية بخلة وكمان اندال
اخص عليك​


----------



## jesus.my.life (13 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى ابقى مهيس


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ايه فكرك بياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*عندما تمر بموقف صعب ابتسم لأنك تملك رباً عظيما تستطيع اللجوء إليه في أي وقت*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 ديسمبر 2010)

_*اسكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت*_​


----------



## grges monir (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ياسيدى عبرنا بكلمة


----------



## christianbible5 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك وهالمرة لازم تسمعيني للآخر...*

*كل ليلة بغمض عيوني وبقول في الك مفاجأة يا كريستيان... فلانة رح تجي تفتح باب البيت بكل هدوء... رح تقرب منك تشوفك غافي... تحط شفافها على اذنك وتهمس من اعماق قلبها... بحبك اما زلت تحبني؟؟؟*

*لكنه حلم اعلم ان العائق كبير جدا...*

*بحبك...*


----------



## Rosetta (14 ديسمبر 2010)

عم احاول افهمك بس مش قادرة 
مغير كتيررررررررررر علي ​


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشنى بجد ونفسى ترجع بقى 

ارحمنى وارجع

ابوس ايديك ارجع

يا واد ارجع

اتفتضحت فى المنتدى بقى :d

ارجع والا هطلع وصل الامانة للنيابة ​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يا بنتي ارجعي *
*الراجل اتفضح *
*ههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## احلى ديانة (14 ديسمبر 2010)

quiet girl قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *يا بنتي ارجعي *
> *الراجل اتفضح *
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*



ههههههههههههههه

قوليلها يا شيخة فضحتنى فى كل مكان الله يسامحها

بس للاسف الى بيروح مش بيرجع


----------



## born2loveAllah (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا سعيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييدة لاني رجعت لكم احبابي*


----------



## born2loveAllah (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الحمد لله رجعتلكم احبابي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

يلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بقى 
​


----------



## sony_33 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اكتب فيكى عصيدة شعر:beee::beee:*​


----------



## MinaGayed (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*حبك ليا ملوش حدود و بجد موضوع اكثر من رائع جميل جدا جدا*


----------



## marmora jesus (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطة اوي بسببك​


----------



## dark girl _n (14 ديسمبر 2010)

احلام سعيده وربنا معاك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (14 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخدك
هههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

:999::999::999::999:​


----------



## raffy (14 ديسمبر 2010)

تصبح على خير


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 ديسمبر 2010)

Miss u 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكررررررررررا​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انسى الى حصل يالى فى بالى :d​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بفكر اسيحلك يادميل ​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشتني اوي اوي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

* كنت فاكراك اقرب صديق ليا​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بقيت ابعد الناس عنى


----------



## Rosetta (15 ديسمبر 2010)

:thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001::thnk0001:​



اية بس مالك يا روز ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*اتخدعت فى صداقتك جدا​*


----------



## jesus.my.life (15 ديسمبر 2010)

كنت فاكر اننا عمرنا ما هنسيب بعض وهنفضل طول العمر مع بعض


----------



## brouse (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بحبك كتييييييييييييييييييييير
بعشقك
وبتمنى لو بيوم تفهمني
وتفهم حبي لالك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلامنجى كبير​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يحافظ عليكي يا حبيبتي


----------



## Rosetta (15 ديسمبر 2010)

jesus.my.life قال:


> اية بس مالك يا روز ​



*مصدومة ههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انتي فينككككككككك


----------



## christianbible5 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك كتير قلقتيني عليكي...*


----------



## Rosetta (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*غالي  ​*


----------



## Rosetta (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشتاااااااااااق ​*


----------



## bob (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بحلم اروحلك بعيد بعيد نفسي اكسر قيود الحديد*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*بحبكم قووووووووووووووووووووى​*


----------



## sony_33 (15 ديسمبر 2010)

*تولع فى نار حبى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 ديسمبر 2010)

انسي اللى كان مفروض يكون بينك وبينى


----------



## johna&jesus (15 ديسمبر 2010)

ليه  بحبك اوى كدا؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسامة مسلم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

انا جوعان اعملي لي اكل30:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*سبنى فى حالى بقا تعبت​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (16 ديسمبر 2010)

استرها علينا يارب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*كفاية ظلم فينا بقا​*


----------



## Alexander.t (16 ديسمبر 2010)

احلى ديانة قال:


> استرها علينا يارب




اوعى يكون حد غرر بيك ولا حاجه تفضحنا :hlp:


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

> كفاية ظلم فينا بقا





> سبنى فى حالى بقا تعبت


*مية نار وفى وشة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2010)

علي فكرة انا زعلانة منك​


----------



## sony_33 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

:act23::act23::act23::act23:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*اول مرة اتكلم معاك كدة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

انا تعبت بجد مش كده يعنى :smil8:
​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 ديسمبر 2010)

_تمضى اليالى واظل احبك_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل يوم بتخنق من حياتى بسببك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*Love yooooooooooooooou ya 7apopty
*​


----------



## just member (17 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشتني ومبسوط ان صوتك تحسن ها الوقت


----------



## naro_lovely (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*miss u aweeeeee*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 ديسمبر 2010)

الرحمة حلوة :ranting:
​


----------



## oesi no (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اوووووووووووووووووووووووووووف​


----------



## just member (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اشبع بيها
​


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*عنيييييييييييييييد ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *اشتقتلك وهالمرة لازم تسمعيني للآخر...*
> 
> *كل ليلة بغمض عيوني وبقول في الك مفاجأة يا كريستيان... فلانة رح تجي تفتح باب البيت بكل هدوء... رح تقرب منك تشوفك غافي... تحط شفافها على اذنك وتهمس من اعماق قلبها... بحبك اما زلت تحبني؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


*بحبك...*

*16 سنة ومش قادر انساكي...*

*16 سنة وما زلت بفكر انك موجودة جنبي...*

*16 سنة ونفس الشعور تجاهك...*

*16 سنة يا رولا قلبي بينزف ومش قادر لاقي البديل...*

*بعرف ان العوائق صعبة... اتزوجتي وعندك عيلة ربنا يوفقك بس بعدني بحبك...*

*قسوتي عليكي كانت بغير محلها... اشعر بالندم لكن اللي راح راح...*

*مع كل حب جديد بقول هيدي الانسانة رح تنسيني حبك... *

*للأسف ملكتي بكل قوتك... دخلتي للصميم... شتتي كياني سيطرتي على مشاعري جعلتيني انطق اسمك للأبد اتنهد نغمات صوتك... لا اسمع سوى تغريد شفايفك... *

*قتلتيني يا رولا... غلطة وعم ادفع ثمنها غالي...*

*بعدك عني كخروج الروح من الجسد... اصبحت جثة هامدة... انسان عاجز مشلول...*

*ليه يا رولا؟؟؟ حبيتك ليه؟؟؟ ليه مش قادر انساكي؟؟؟*
*ممكن السبب لأني ما لقيت بصدقك؟؟؟ وما لقيت بأمانتك وثقتك؟؟؟*

*في كتير لكن ممكن ترددي في الاقتراب من الشخص الحامل لصفاتك يجعلني وحيدا...*

*بحبك... ومتأكد انني لو اجتمعت اجمل نساء العالم في حياتي ستكونيني الأفضل على الاطلاق...*

*وأخير: كل يوم بحس انك رح تفتحي الباب... كما كنت تفعلين في الماضي البعيد... تقربي مني انا ونايم... تداعبي شعري... تهمسي في اذني احبك اما زلت تحبني؟؟؟*

*بحبك يا رولا... بحبك يا رولا... بحبك يا رولا...*

*سامحيني تقبريني...*

*بدي اهديكي هالغنية اللي اهديتيني ياها من 16 سنة ما فهمتها بهيداك الوقت...*

[YOUTUBE]T9JjVHa_Dek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا رب تكون معاه و تشيل الهم و الزعل عن قلبه ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*153... :smi411:*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا كريس... :ab4:*


----------



## just member (18 ديسمبر 2010)

ارحميني بقي انتي شو حكايتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*يارب تفهم وتسبنى فى حالى شوية​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*قادر ارد...*

*لكن دمعتك تعذبني...*

*لا اريد ان اجعلك تبكي...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*ابدا لم انســــــــاك  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلاص بجد مش قادرة استحملك​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*المشكلة مش بالعواطف...*

*المشكلة بالطبع...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا خسارة .....​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *يا خسارة .....​*


*ما تزعلي اختي يمكن انت شايفة انها خسارة وهي بالحقيقة ممكن تكون ربح الك...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *ما تزعلي اختي يمكن انت شايفة انها خسارة وهي بالحقيقة ممكن تكون ربح الك...*



*مش شرط :t7:​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *مش شرط :t7:​*


*طيب انا مش عارف عن شو عم تحكي... موضوع شخصي ما بسمح لحالي اني اتدخل...*

*بس ما بيسوى تزعلي...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *طيب انا مش عارف عن شو عم تحكي... موضوع شخصي ما بسمح لحالي اني اتدخل...*
> 
> *بس ما بيسوى تزعلي...*



*نو انا مش زعلانه ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *نو انا مش زعلانه ​*[*/quote]*
> * برافو هيدا المهم...*
> 
> *وبالمناسبة لونك زيتي يعني قسم الحوار الاسلامي بحاجة الك بما انك محاورة... ربنا يبارك خدمتك...*


----------



## Rosetta (18 ديسمبر 2010)

> *برافو هيدا المهم...
> 
> وبالمناسبة لونك زيتي يعني قسم الحوار الاسلامي بحاجة الك بما انك محاورة... ربنا يبارك خدمتك...*​



*باذن الرب عن قريب رح ارجع للخدمة متل الاول  لانه حاليا مضغوطة في الدراسة و الامتحانات ​*


----------



## christianbible5 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> christianbible5 قال:
> 
> 
> > *باذن الرب عن قريب رح ارجع للخدمة متل الاول لانه حاليا مضغوطة في الدراسة و الامتحانات *​
> ...


----------



## روزي86 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشتني موووووووووووووووووووووووت


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*رحمتك يارب​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *رحمتك يارب​*


اميــــــن​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*استكفيت خلاص منك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_ربنا يرحمنى ويرحمك_​


----------



## grges monir (19 ديسمبر 2010)

دائما فى فكرى وقلبى
ربنا يدبر الحال


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*قمة في الذكاء!!! بس على مين على كريس!!! ههههههه...*

*Busy أوي...*

*ما الداعي للخوف؟؟؟ هههههههه... ولو تغيرت الاسماء فالصفات تبقى واحدة...*

*سلام المسيح معك...*

*تصبحون على خير...*


----------



## رانا (19 ديسمبر 2010)

لست ادري ما تخفي الايام للمستقبل القريب​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_بجد مرسى اوى_​


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

انتي شخصية بحبها اوي


----------



## Rosetta (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

احلام سعيده


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*رقيقة خالص...*

*ربنا يخليك ليا يا قمر...*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسووووطه بوجودك معايا


----------



## Rosetta (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك و نفسي اشوفك تاني ​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

اخيرررررررررررررا


----------



## christianbible5 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اقول للشخص اللي في بالي... بس مش هقول اسماء:*

*اشتقتلك يا روزاية...*


----------



## Rosetta (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*أناني و هانت عليك العشرة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *نفسي اقول للشخص اللي في بالي... بس مش هقول اسماء:*
> 
> *اشتقتلك يا روزاية...*


 

ربنا يخليك يا جووووووو

يارب تكون بخير


----------



## sony_33 (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتونى جدا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 ديسمبر 2010)

_*بعد موتى ستقف على قبرى وتقول كم كان يموت هذا الشخص لاجلى *_
_*مرسى ليكى اوى*_​


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا خيب ظنك


----------



## Rosetta (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*عسل :wub:​*


----------



## Twin (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنا نسيتك خلاص *​


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil:crazy_pil​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

انا بقول تخليك فى اللى انت فيه لانك مش ناقص 
​


----------



## sony_33 (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتنى قوى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ماااااااشي​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> ماااااااشي​


_* هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

كله سأل ماعدا انتى كتر خييييييييييرك
​


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem​


----------



## QUIET GIRL (22 ديسمبر 2010)

_هاي _


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (22 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسي انام


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

ياترى فيكى اييييييييييه ؟​


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*تولع فى نار جهنم لومبعتليش رسالة دلوقتى*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مع الف سلامه


----------



## johna&jesus (22 ديسمبر 2010)

مرسى ليكى اوى


----------



## marmora jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

كلكم صنف واحد وزي بعض​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يخدك وارتاح منك قول امين


----------



## نغم (23 ديسمبر 2010)

عم بحتاجلك كل لحظة بحياتى... عم بشتقلك كل ثانية ... انا بحاجة اليك... لكني لااملك الجرأة لاعتفرف لك بأحتياجي الشديد لك...


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*بحبك كتير...*

*اشتقتلك...*


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

حمد لله علي سلامتك


----------



## christianbible5 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*مش تقوليلي نشكر الرب اني لقيت الدواء...*

*اما عالم مش بتسأل...*


----------



## Rosetta (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*ربنا يخلييييييييييييك ليا  ​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مستشكر قوى:a63:


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنا متعقد علي فكرة ... علي رأي حماقي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

_انت فاكرنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شخصية لا تطاق فى هزارك ولا حتى فى كلامك العادى 
​


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ميررررررررسي


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

وحشتنى


----------



## روزي86 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مع الف الف سلامه


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

من سوما الفنان لسوما الانسان ارجع بقى وحشتنى


----------



## johna&jesus (23 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> مع الف الف سلامه


 :t9::t9:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسي اعرف كنت بتاكل ايه وبتقلب فيه:t9::t9::t9::t9:​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

يا قمر الليالى يا شاغلى بالى طول النهار جمالك يا حلو مسهرنى طول الليل


----------



## marmora jesus (24 ديسمبر 2010)

انت اجمل حظ سئ في حياتي​


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*وحشتنى رخامتكم*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*جميل جمال مالهوش مثال :new8:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 ديسمبر 2010)

زهقت من الككلام ع الرسايل الخاصه
ما تحنن قلبك بقىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> زهقت من الككلام ع الرسايل الخاصه
> ما تحنن قلبك بقىىىىىىىىىىىىى



*سيدي يا سيدي 
اكييييييد هو في المنتدى ههههههههههه

ربنا يوفقك يا قمرررر :99: ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *جميل جمال مالهوش مثال :new8:​*


:t9::t9:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *سيدي يا سيدي
> اكييييييد هو في المنتدى ههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يوفقك يا قمرررر :99: ​*



ههههههههههههههه
استري علينا 
ويفرح قلبك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 ديسمبر 2010)

اقولو انو اغلى حد عرفتو في حياتي
واني بعشقو اكتر مابوة و امو بيعشقوة :d

وطظ فيك


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :t9::t9:



:t31::t31::t31::t31:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> استري علينا
> ويفرح قلبك



*ههههههه 
خلاص اوووكي  سرك في بيرررررررر ld:

ربنا يفرحك يا عسل ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (25 ديسمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> اقولو انو اغلى حد عرفتو في حياتي
> واني بعشقو اكتر مابوة و امو بيعشقوة :d
> 
> وطظ فيك



*يا عيني ع الحب والرومانسيه
شكلك بتسمع ل رشيدي*


----------



## oesi no (25 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

oesi_no قال:


>



:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*عسل و النبي عسسسسسسسسسل :ura1:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (25 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> :t31::t31::t31::t31:​


:94::94::94:​


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ام 44 عضتني...*


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههه

الف سلامه يا جوووووووووو


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> الف سلامه يا جوووووووووو


 *صغيرة لكن بتوجع...*


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة و انت طييييييييييييييييب يا غالي  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

بعزك جدا جدا


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اكثر من صديقة...*

*ربنا يخليكي ليا... رقيقة خالص... في منتهى الانوثة...*

*ههههههه... شخبط شخابيط...:blush2:*


----------



## christianbible5 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*اشتقتلك...*

*بتعملي ايه دي الوقت؟؟؟*


----------



## sony_33 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

:fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol::fun_lol:​


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما تتصورش غالي قد اييييييييييييه 
انتظرك بكل ثانية  

ربنا يخليييييييييييك :wub:​*


----------



## sony_33 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى اشوفك فى احلامى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*صعبان عليا منك قوى​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب دايما تبقى فرحاااااااااانة يا حبيبتى
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يسعدك دايما


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 ديسمبر 2010)

واحشنــىىى موووووووووت 
​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اوعي تصدق اللي قولته


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

:a63::a63::a63:...

*وحشتيني موووووووووووت...*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## احلى ديانة (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد بجد ربنا يكمل عملة ​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مش هخسرك ابدا


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*ادفع عمري لقاء فرحك...*

*اضع روحي لقاء سعادتك...*

*اقطع وريدي لقاء ابتسامتك...*

*يا رب دايما فرحانة...*


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

انتي غالية عندي اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

_يالهوى شوفتك حاجة  وطلعت حاجة تانيه خالص _​


----------



## روزي86 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مبسوطه بيكي


----------



## sony_33 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

:ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting::ranting:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _يالهوى شوفتك حاجة  وطلعت حاجة تانيه خالص _​





:t9::t9:​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> :t9::t9:​


لوحدة صحبتنا كدا :new6::new6:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> لوحدة صحبتنا كدا :new6::new6:​




*ياخوفى يابدران leasantr​*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ياخوفى يابدران leasantr​*


 :99::99:
يبقى عرفتيها


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

طب اعمل ايه انا يعنى
​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> طب اعمل ايه انا يعنى​


شكليك  عايزة تضربى يا بنت العدرا:spor22::spor22:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :99::99:
> يبقى عرفتيها



*
:new6::new6:
لا​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> طب اعمل ايه انا يعنى
> ​




*اعملى خط وامشى  عليه :smile01​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> شكليك  عايزة تضربى يا بنت العدرا:spor22::spor22:


ههههههههههههههههه
نووووووووو بالعكس
​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *:new6::new6:*
> 
> *لا*​


 مانا مش عايز اسيحلها ع العام لحسن تعيط 
بس صدقينى انتى عارفها حتى اول حرف من اسمها :scenic::scenic:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مانا مش عايز اسيحلها ع العام لحسن تعيط
> بس صدقينى انتى عارفها حتى اول حرف من اسمها :scenic::scenic:




*
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايون ايون عرفاه البتاع دة :yahoo:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اعملى خط وامشى عليه :smile01​*


 ممكن امشى علي انا كمان :99::99::99::99:


----------



## johna&jesus (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *ايون ايون عرفاه البتاع دة :yahoo:*​


 :w00t::w00t::w00t: من امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2010)

امممممممم !!!
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 ديسمبر 2010)

:act31:​


----------



## احلى ديانة (27 ديسمبر 2010)

نفسى اشوفك مبسوط علطول:t31:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :w00t::w00t::w00t: من امتى ؟؟؟؟؟؟




*من اول امبارح بكرة الصبح كدة :smil12:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ارحمنى بقا تعببببببببببببببببببت​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سامحنى مكنش قصدى


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما تصورتش انك كده هتكون غالي عليا  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*فاصل و نواصل ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

:wub:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*وبعدين بقا​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*متداااااايقة مش عارفة من اييييييييه ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *متداااااايقة مش عارفة من اييييييييه ​*




*سلامتك من اى مضايقة ياقمر :love45:​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 ديسمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *سلامتك من اى مضايقة ياقمر :love45:​*



*حبيبتي يا عسل انتي  
مرررررسي :t31:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *حبيبتي يا عسل انتي
> مرررررسي :t31:​*




*
عفووا ياقمرتى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد بجد   زهقت  منك


----------



## sony_33 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل سنة وانتى طيبة
بمناسبة عيد الطفولة
ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (29 ديسمبر 2010)

_*بتصعب عليا نفسى كل ما افتكرك*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد وحشتيييييييييييييييييييييينى اوى
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*بتوحشني ع طووول 
ربنا يحميك*


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

كده اريح بكتيررررررررر


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*نفسى تفوق لروحك​*


----------



## اسامة مسلم (30 ديسمبر 2010)

_الله يكون بعونك ويساعدك بسفرك_
​


----------



## Rosetta (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*يسوع ساعدني  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (30 ديسمبر 2010)

وجودك جميل في حياتي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

طيب ايييييييييه عايزة افهم انا :dntknw:
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلى بالك منها​*


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2010)

فووووووووووووووووووووووووقى بقى علشان ترتاحى  وتريحينى


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*بصراحة أنا أبن بلد بجد ...... وهعدهالك *​


----------



## grges monir (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شعورى لم ولن يتغير اتجاهك
حاجة مرار هههه


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينتقم من كل ظالم

واكيد ربنا هياخد بطارنا


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

_*هصلى مهما يحصلى 
مش هخرج برا كنيستى  لو الموت وافق مستنى
هصلى مهما يحصلى 
ياريتنا اموت شهيد زيكم على اسم المسيح اللى حبكم
هصلى مهما يحصلى 
وياريت  تذكرو كل ولادكم  واهاليكم 
ومتنسوش تمدو اديكم علشان تقونا*_​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*بجد أنا لم أعد أحتملكم يا مسلمين*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

مهما هيحصل لينا منكم

واثقين ان نهايتكم قربت


----------



## SALVATION (2 يناير 2011)

* سَيُخْرِجُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْمَجَامِعِ، بَلْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ فِيهَا يَظُنُّ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقْتُلُكُمْ أَنَّهُ يُقَدِّمُ خِدْمَةً للهِ.
*​*
** اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ سَتَبْكُونَ وَتَنُوحُونَ وَالْعَالَمُ يَفْرَحُ. أَنْتُمْ سَتَحْزَنُونَ، وَلكِنَّ حُزْنَكُمْ يَتَحَوَّلُ إِلَى فَرَحٍ.
 اَلْمَرْأَةُ وَهِيَ تَلِدُ تَحْزَنُ لأَنَّ سَاعَتَهَا قَدْ جَاءَتْ، وَلكِنْ مَتَى وَلَدَتِ الطِّفْلَ لاَ تَعُودُ تَذْكُرُ الشِّدَّةَ لِسَبَبِ الْفَرَحِ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ وُلِدَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي الْعَالَمِ.*
* فَأَنْتُمْ كَذلِكَ، عِنْدَكُمُ الآنَ حُزْنٌ. وَلكِنِّي سَأَرَاكُمْ أَيْضًا فَتَفْرَحُ قُلُوبُكُمْ، وَلاَ يَنْزِعُ أَحَدٌ فَرَحَكُمْ مِنْكُمْ*
* وَفِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ لاَ تَسْأَلُونَنِي شَيْئًا. اَلْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَا طَلَبْتُمْ مِنَ الآبِ بِاسْمِي يُعْطِيكُمْ.*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 يناير 2011)

*ربنا ينتقم منكم وياخد حق اولاده
*​


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2011)

يوم الرب مخوف ومهيب


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يرحمكم يا شهداء المسيح*

*دمكم مش هيروح هدر ,,,,, ليكوا حق وهتخدوه وده وعد الله*​


----------



## Nemo (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحرق قلبكم يا ظالمين


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

*الى جهنم يا ملة الإرهاب و يا اتباع إبليس​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

ربنا يخلصنااااااا منكم


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 يناير 2011)

*قلبى ضعيف مش قادر يسامحكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

مهما هيحصل واثقين ان ربنا هيتصرف


----------



## Rosetta (2 يناير 2011)

dona nabil قال:


> *قلبى ضعيف مش قادر يسامحكم​*



*فعلا يا دونا 
مش قادرين نسامح ​*


----------



## marcelino (2 يناير 2011)

*يارب سامحهم
*​


----------



## sony_33 (2 يناير 2011)

*سنة سودا على كل مسلم*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (2 يناير 2011)

*
ربنا ينتقم منك بحق كل إنسان دمه سال بسببك


*​


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *فعلا يا دونا *
> 
> *مش قادرين نسامح *​


 
*ربنا ممكن يسامح ,,,, بس أحنا أزاي نسامح*
*ديماً يغتالوا فرحتنا .... *
*نحن لم نكمل عام حتي علي شهداء نجع حمادي*

*والبقية ستاتي*
*علي يد أبناء أبليس الأمة الغبية*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 يناير 2011)

ما اسواء الظلم عندما يكون من شخص كنت تثق فيه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

_*عجبتنى الشعارات الى اترفعت واللى بتقول اننا اخوات مش قصدى تفرقه ولا انكم خاينين بس لازم تعملو حاجة بجد تحسسو انكم مش راضين مش تفضلو ساكتين ووسط الدم بتقولو الله واكبر
الله واكبر على ايه ولمين
على ناس  مقتوله  على حسره ام  
عارف لو انت حاسس كانت نزلت الشارع  وقولت لا 
قولت لا بعلو الصوت بدل ما تجيبو صور البابا  وتضربوها بالشبشب
صدقونى احنا بنحبكم وفى كل صلاه بنقول ربنا يفرح قلبكم بس 
جوانا حزن  يخلينى نبكى بحرقة على ولادنا اللى يوم العيد سابو
اهلهم وفى قلوبهم نار وحرقة
بجد شكرا لكل واحد رد وقال ان احنا اخوات*_​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 يناير 2011)

*كنت بادية معاكم صفحة جديدة
لكن اول صفحة فيها كتبتوها بالدم عدم التسامح 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

مش عايزه اقول حاجه

هستني ربنا اللي يقول ويتصرف


----------



## johna&jesus (2 يناير 2011)

ربنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا موجود


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (2 يناير 2011)

*ربنا موجود وشايف وحاسس بحرقة قلبنا**
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 يناير 2011)

امين يارب


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2011)

*أين أنت يارب ... أظهر شخصك *​


----------



## Nemo (3 يناير 2011)

يارب ملناش غيرك تنجينا من الضيقة


----------



## johna&jesus (3 يناير 2011)

طلعتى متعرفيش اى حاجة عن الامومة طلعتى ام خشب


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يناير 2011)

*لا تطاقوااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 يناير 2011)

_*يا رب ولادك تعبوا ​*_


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

*كلااااااااااااااب الشوارع احسن منكم​*


----------



## azazi (3 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *كلااااااااااااااب الشوارع احسن منكم​*



لا يمكن مقارنة الكلاب بالارهابيين الاسلاميين ولمجرد تفضيلها على الارهابيين معنى هذه اننا نُسيء للكلاب .... لذا اعتقد ان كلمة وحوش همجية مناسبه.


----------



## Rosetta (3 يناير 2011)

azazi قال:


> لا يمكن مقارنة الكلاب بالارهابيين الاسلاميين ولمجرد تفضيلها على الارهابيين معنى هذه اننا نُسيء للكلاب .... لذا اعتقد ان كلمة وحوش همجية مناسبه.


*
فعلا لسه الكلب عنده وفاء لصاحبه !! 
هؤلاء استحى منهم الغدر و هرب بعيدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 يناير 2011)

ربنااااااااا يرحمنا


----------



## grges monir (3 يناير 2011)

*باى منطق واى عقل فعلت هذا
الخيونات فيها رحمة اكثر من تعاليم دينك القييحة التى جعلتك اداة قتل بلاعقل*


----------



## Twin (3 يناير 2011)

*مش قادر أسمحكم يا مسلمين *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2011)

مش هقول هسيب ربنا اللي يقول


----------



## just member (4 يناير 2011)

ربنا موجود


----------



## روزي86 (4 يناير 2011)

يااااااااااااااارب


----------



## johna&jesus (5 يناير 2011)

كل يوم بتسقط اكتر من نظرى


----------



## just member (5 يناير 2011)

روح لحالك بقي وبكفي


----------



## kalimooo (5 يناير 2011)

الرب يشاهد


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 يناير 2011)

شكرا ليك يا الهى على التجربة الصعبة دى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (5 يناير 2011)

_*ارحمنا يارب 
تعبنا
*_​


----------



## just member (6 يناير 2011)

سأراك يوما 
وسأبتسم لك ابتسامة واسعة تملأ كل وجهي


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

نفسي ربنا يتصرف فيكم


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2011)

انت قلت ادعونى فى وقت الضيق فانقذك
اعرف تماما يارب ان وعودك صادقة بلاشك


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

حراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## grges monir (6 يناير 2011)

*ميلاد مجيد لكل مسيحيى العالم رغم الالم والحزن*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## روزي86 (6 يناير 2011)

كل سنة واحنا بنحب بعض وبنخاف علي بعض


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2011)

_لكل  قبطى راح الكنيسة النهاردة_

_والله وطلعت يا قبطى اصيل ما تخف من موت 
ولا عنك شى مستحيل
روحت الكنيسة وسط تهديدات بالموت
روحت وقولت بعلو الصوت
جايلك يا يسوع فرحان 
...__وعمرى بيك مكنت جبان
صرخ شعبك وقالك ارحمنى 
مد ايديك وارفعنى 
يا يسوع اوع تسيبنى لحسن اتوه واضيع 
دانا عامل زى الطفل الرضيع 
اللى لو ساب ايد ابوه 
يموت من حزنه وعمره على الفاضى يضيع_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 يناير 2011)

قلبى ليك لووووووووحدك يا يسوع
​


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

*قويني بيييييك يا يسوع المسيح ​*


----------



## Twin (7 يناير 2011)

*راجع .... وواثق فيك*​


----------



## qwyui (7 يناير 2011)

الرب معكم


----------



## grges monir (7 يناير 2011)

*كان نفسى اسمع صو تك النهاردة
ربنا يدبر الحال*


----------



## HappyButterfly (7 يناير 2011)

*انت اللى عايز كدة 
 وانا موافقة
*​


----------



## nasa (7 يناير 2011)

كان نفسى تكون معايا انهارده


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 يناير 2011)

*سامحنى واغفرلى يارب يسوع كل خطاياى..آمين*


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

*انت هو المستحيل ذاته  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (7 يناير 2011)

لكل  شخصيه عرفتها من سنه 
انا بجد متشكر لانك عرفتنى حاجات كتير
وعرفتنى ايه  هى الحياه بجد
عرفتنى انى كنت عبيط
بجد شكرا لكل شخص عرفنى  انى كنت عبيط


----------



## Rosetta (7 يناير 2011)

*جميعكم مثل بعض !!! ​*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2011)

مش عايز اسمعلك
ارحمني بقي وهو انت مابتتعبش


----------



## Twin (8 يناير 2011)

*مشتاق ليك جداً يا توين ..... مشتاق لنفسي بجد*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 يناير 2011)

عارفه يا يسوع انك معايا وده كله للخير


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

*متى ستعرف كم اهواك يا رجلاً

ابيع من اجله الدنيا وما فيها

لو تطلب البحر في عينك اسكبه

او تطلب الشمس في كفيك ارميها

انا احبك فوق الغيم اكتبها

وللعصافير والاشجار احكيها

انا احبك فوق الماء انقشها

وللعناقيد والاقداح اسقيها

انا احبك حاول ان تساعدني

فأن من بدأ المأساة ينهيها

وان من فتح الابواب يغلقها

وان من اشعل النيران يطفيها
​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

*مستقيــــــــــــــل و بدمــــــع العين أمضي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (8 يناير 2011)

*حطم القلب و رحل
دمر الروح و رحل 
قتل الضحكة و رحل 

ماذا يريد مني بعد ؟؟ ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (8 يناير 2011)

*محتاجلك اووى*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

*مش فهمالك حاجة​*


----------



## just member (8 يناير 2011)

ربنا يسعد كل وقتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يناير 2011)

*مش عارفة بجد​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2011)

*ما اصعب الحياة عندما يتملكها الخوف من المستقبل! ​*


----------



## Rosetta (9 يناير 2011)

*يا أغلى الناس أنا عندي 
يا حبي و قسمتي ووعدي 

أريد انسى مو قادر ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*حرام عليك بجد​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 يناير 2011)

*طمني عليك
هتجنن*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (9 يناير 2011)

*ساعدني لاني مالش غيرك...*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*شيلنى من دماغك​*


----------



## Twin (9 يناير 2011)

*وحشتيني وحشتيني .... سنين بعدك علي عيني*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يناير 2011)

*ولا كان ولا هيكون​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 يناير 2011)

صليلى صلاتك بتريحنى 
​


----------



## Samir poet (10 يناير 2011)

نفسى اقولك ربنا يسامحك ياللى فى بالى تساعدنى وبعد كدااااااااا
تظلمنى امام الجميع 
شكر لمحبتك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2011)

*وقت الكلام عدى وفات​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 يناير 2011)

*محتارة معاك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يناير 2011)

*أكرهــــــــــــك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2011)

*تعبت خلاص منك​*


----------



## Twin (11 يناير 2011)

*سامحني .... لازم أسيبك*​


----------



## Nemo (11 يناير 2011)

متقلقيش


----------



## سامح روماني2 (11 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاك وينجيك


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

ملكش ذنب في كده خالص


----------



## كوك (11 يناير 2011)

_*هضحك عليك لو قولتلك فى حد فى بالى *_

_*وانا بشكر ربنا ان مفيش حد جرحنى *_

_*طريق الله جميل  ومفهوش جروح *_

_*ميرسى جدا يا كيرو الرب يبارك خدمتك *_
*موضوع جميل *​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يناير 2011)

*تغيرت كثير !
​*


----------



## just member (11 يناير 2011)

وجودك بحياتي  مجرد صدفة وشيئ وقتي
فلا تطمح اكثر من ذلك
فقد بدأت استاء بعض امورك


----------



## روزي86 (11 يناير 2011)

مبسوطه انك بخير


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يناير 2011)

*كنت فكراك حاجة طلعت حاجة تانية خاااااالص​*


----------



## Rosetta (12 يناير 2011)

*ربنــــــــــــــا شاهد على كل شيء 
و شكرا لك جزيلا ما قصرت في الإهانات !

ربنا يسامحك  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 يناير 2011)

*مبقتشى عارفالك حاجة​​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2011)

*مثل طير بقفص وحده .. تبرى الشجر من عنده
غصب عنه رضى بوعده .. زمانه اش جاب وش ودا​*


----------



## zezza (13 يناير 2011)

كلامك جارح جدااااااااااااااااااااااا ​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (13 يناير 2011)

*قوم ذاكر بقي*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يناير 2011)

*ملاك بين البشر  ​*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (13 يناير 2011)

تصبحوا علي خير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (13 يناير 2011)

*اجرحني عشان تبأة واحدة بواحدة 
و ارتاح
*


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يناير 2011)

*ليه بتجرح فيا !!!!*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك بعيد عنى​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 يناير 2011)

لو شايف ان دى حريتك براحتك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2011)

*جرحك فى قلبى مش سهل بس حبى ليك مش عايز يقل ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 يناير 2011)

*أرحمنا ياربي*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يناير 2011)

*حاول تحترم الناس علشان يحترموك​*


----------



## marcelino (14 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يخليك *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 يناير 2011)

*نفسى تفهم ان خلاص مبقاش ينفع​*


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

مكنتش اعرف انها ماشيه كدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

ربنا يسامحك ​


----------



## jaky15791 (15 يناير 2011)

:smi411:سامحنى سامحنى سامحنى


----------



## johna&jesus (15 يناير 2011)

صباااااااح الورود  يا جميل


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاك ويحميك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*غلطة فى حياتى ومش هكررها​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

مش زعلان منك ولا متضايق 

ربنا يسعدك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*مش هرجع مهما عملت​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

امممممممممممم 

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*كانت ايام وعددددددت​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يناير 2011)

نشكر ربنا ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*مش عارفة​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2011)

_*اسمع الكلام*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*ازاى اللى بيحصل دة​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 يناير 2011)

*
حاجه عجيبه غريبه مريبه
*​


----------



## oesi no (15 يناير 2011)

*انت مبتجيش ليه 
مش تبقى تيجى 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## الفرحان (15 يناير 2011)

جميل الموضوع دا يا كوكو . انا نفسى اقولة ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 يناير 2011)

*قولى اعمل اية تانى ؟​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

عرفت اخبارك وعرفت انك مبسوط ومازالت الضحكه على شفتيك 

يارب ديما مبسوط ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*بقت مش فارقة معاك خلاص ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*ليه ؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

انتي صديقتي الغالية


----------



## oesi no (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اتكلم معاك *
*بس الظروف تمنع *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*بحبك كتيير يابت انتى ​*


----------



## +Sameh+ (16 يناير 2011)

*خود بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*كان فين ؟!​*


----------



## just member (16 يناير 2011)

موتك كان شيئ ضروري في حياتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*روح شيخ وتعالى بسرعة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

كنت بحبك اوي وبعتبرك صديقتي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*نفسى اكل بستوت​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

نفسي انااااااااااااام


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

قتلت حبك فى قلبى بسبب افعالك ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

مبسووووووووطه اني هشوفك قريب


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

زعلان منى علشان نقذت حياتك 
صدقنى ربنا سايبلك فرصه ولازم تنتهزها ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*وينك حبيبتى اشتقتلك اكتييييييييير ​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ربنااااااااا يقويك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحميك ​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يناير 2011)

*ربنا ياخدك ............... لفردوس النعيم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*سبت فيا جرح كبييييييييير​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

كان نفسى اعرف منك انت السبب الحقيقى ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ربنااا يسعدك


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

فرحان فيك اوووووووووووى :smil15::smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

مبسوط لانك مبسوط ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> فرحان فيك اوووووووووووى :smil15::smil15:




:ura1::ura1:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

منوووووووووور ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> منوووووووووور ​



هو لمبه هههههههههههههههههههه30:


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هو لمبه هههههههههههههههههههه30:


 
هههههههههههههه
لالالالالالالا 
ده عمود نور :t33:​


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> :ura1::ura1:


 :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> لالالالالالالا
> ده عمود نور :t33:​




هههههههههههه:spor2::spor2:


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:




:act23::act23:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*ياحلالالالالالالالالاوتك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

فرحان  لفرح من حولى ​


----------



## sony_33 (16 يناير 2011)

*منك لله*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ولا حاجه بقي رخامه ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههههه 
يارب ديما ياباشا ​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه يارب دايما رخامه


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يناير 2011)

تؤ تؤ 
يارب ديما مبسوط ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يناير 2011)

*مش هتقل على حد تانى​*


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحميكي


----------



## sony_33 (16 يناير 2011)

:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## روزي86 (16 يناير 2011)

مش تشيل الهم


----------



## johna&jesus (16 يناير 2011)

مرسى اووووووووووووى
ووعد مش هتحصل تانى


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

بقت تهمك اخبار غيرى واخبارى مبقاش ليها قيمه عندك ​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

انت صديقي الجميل اللي دايما واقف جنبي


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 يناير 2011)

*هافضل أسبح كل عمري ربي واهتف ليك*
* هافضل اغني بكل قلبي دايماً وهاعليك*

* وقت فرحي ووقت حزني وقت ضعفي ووقت نصري*

* وانا دايماً بلاقي ياربي *
* كـــل كفايتــــــي فيـــــــــــك*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2011)

_*عيش طبيعتك *_​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2011)

انت زوووووووووووووق


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

كان فى مثل بيقول اعرف صاحبك وعلم عليه 
انا بقى بقولك 
اعرف من حولك وعلم على كل شخص فيهم ​


----------



## just member (17 يناير 2011)

كلمتك اليوم ولم احمل بقلبي شيئ تجاهك 
لكن هايدا الوقت وبعد وقفة تفكير عميقة ادركت انة كان من الافضل عدم لقائك بالمرة ولا السماع الك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يناير 2011)

ياريت يكون فى شويه دم عندك ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2011)

*عالم صعععب*​


----------



## الفرحان (17 يناير 2011)

حب اية اللي انت جاي تقول علية:smil11::Flower:


----------



## +Sameh+ (17 يناير 2011)

*معاك الصعب يهون*​


----------



## امه محمد (17 يناير 2011)

انا والله حابه اقول لكل اعضاء المنتدى عامه وللاخ العزيز صوت صارخ خصوصا

انا اختكم امه محمد جديده في هذا المنتدى لان شدتني فيه مواضيع شيقه ليس الا 

فاتمنى ان اعامل على هذا الاساس بدون تحيز ولكم مني كل احترامي  وتقديري

وشكرا ليك كوكا مان على هالفرصه الرائعه لاعبر عن ما في خاطري 

وتقبلوا مروري


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

بردو مليش نفس اقول حاجه هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بردو مليش نفس اقول حاجه هههههههههه





*ليه واكله سد الحنك يابت :smil15:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه

لالالالالالا لسه هاكل ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالا لسه هاكل ههههههههه




*بالهنا والشفا يختي ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

ميرسي يا باشا

ربنا يخليهوملك ههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ميرسي يا باشا
> 
> ربنا يخليهوملك ههههههههه





*ويخليكي لمصر يختي :act23:​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

نفسى انهارده يكون اخر يوم ليا 
بجد هكون مبسوط اوى 
مشتاق ان اعيش معك يا إلهى ​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ويخليكي لمصر يختي :act23:​*


 

اي اي

يا ساتر عليك

كوبه صحيح ههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> نفسى انهارده يكون اخر يوم ليا
> 
> بجد هكون مبسوط اوى
> 
> مشتاق ان اعيش معك يا إلهى ​


 

ليه كده يا كوكو

بعد الشر عليك


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2011)

امممممممممم

نفسي اقول للجميع

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ليه كده يا كوكو
> 
> بعد الشر عليك


 
عاتى كفايا كده عليا 
ما أجمل أن اعيش مع رب المجد 
المكان اللى مافهوش ( حزن - كأبه - تنهد - ألم - وجع قلب )​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> امممممممممم
> 
> نفسي اقول للجميع
> 
> كل سنة وانتم طيبين


 
وانتى طيبه يا روزى ​


----------



## +Sameh+ (18 يناير 2011)

_*ايه اللى بيحصل دا  
*_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

خلى بالك على نفسك من بعدى ​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يناير 2011)

*ليتني لم أعرفك يوما​*


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

مرسى جدا مكلمتك رديت فيا الروح


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يحميك ويفرح قلبك*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

كده اريح اوي اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

حتى سؤالك عليا بقى ممنوع 

شكرا ليك ياعم ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

كاااااان يوم جميل اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

منك لله ياللى كنت السبب ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> كاااااان يوم جميل اوي



*يااااااارب ع طوول ايامك كلها جميله واجي استلف منك يوم
*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *يااااااارب ع طوول ايامك كلها جميله واجي استلف منك يوم
> *




هههههههههه من عنيا يا قمر

تعالي خدي نص الاسبوع حتي مش هقولك لا:love45:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (19 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وانت طيب ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه من عنيا يا قمر
> 
> تعالي خدي نص الاسبوع حتي مش هقولك لا:love45:



*تسلم عيونك
ربنا يفرح اكتر واكتر*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

حاســـــــــــــــــــــب لا تقع 

هههههههههههه ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي اشوفك عشان وحشتني​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

نفسي اروح اكل بقي هههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي اروح اكل بقي هههههههههههه





*جعانه ع طول يابت​*


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

هههههههههههه

اهو بعوض القصر اللي عندي ههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> اهو بعوض القصر اللي عندي ههههههههههههه





*هههههههههههههه
برضه أوزعه
ونصيحه لوجه الله
كلي الرز بالطول :smil15:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*بكلمك حتي وانت بعيد*​


----------



## GeoMotorizer (19 يناير 2011)

*الرحمة
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي تفهمي اننا مش لبعض
ولا هنكون لبعض ابدا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*نفسي الساعة توقف دلوقتي*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> برضه أوزعه
> ونصيحه لوجه الله
> كلي الرز بالطول :smil15:​*




ههههههههههههههههه:smil8:


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (19 يناير 2011)

*قررت اتغير وللابد 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

مافيش حد فى بالى اصلا ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مافيش حد فى بالى اصلا ​


*انا عارفة مين علي بالك مادة بكرة:t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

كدابه وعرفت دلوقتي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*زعلانة منك *​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

كله للخير بجد


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

مش عارف​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش عارف​



هههههه طيب احذف اجابتين:a63:


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههه طيب احذف اجابتين:a63:


 
هههههههههه
ماينفعش الاربعه​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا مش ينفع

راسب ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> لالالالالالالالا مش ينفع
> 
> راسب ههههههههههه


 
هههههههههه
لالالالالالا والنبى 
عندى امتحان بكره :new2:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*ياريت اقدر*​


----------



## sony_33 (19 يناير 2011)

*بردو فى بالى*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ولا حاااااااااجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

بردوا مافيش حد فى بالى ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

*مش تتخيل انا بحس بايه دلوقتي*​


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2011)

*مفيش كلمة توصف احساسى دلوقتى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يناير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *مفيش كلمة توصف احساسى دلوقتى
> *​


*ايوة ايه بقا:smile02
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

ميرررررررررررسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يناير 2011)

هقولكم كلكم 
تصبحوا على خير ​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

وانت من اهل الخير يا كوكو


----------



## johna&jesus (19 يناير 2011)

بجد مكنش   قصدى  يارب تخف بسرعة بقى


----------



## oesi no (19 يناير 2011)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ايوة ايه بقا:smile02
> *​


*ايه بس 
مش عارف الغيرة هتبقى صح فى الوقت دة ولا لا 
وبعدين مبعرفش ادارى اللى جوايا
اعمل ايه بقى 
حليهالى انتى 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 يناير 2011)

امممممممممم

ممكن اقوله مبقتش تفرق معايا معرفتك


----------



## +Sameh+ (20 يناير 2011)

*الدنيا حلوه*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

*كم أكرهك  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

ظهرت علي حقيقتك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (20 يناير 2011)

*كنت رخم اوي معاك امبارح
ولو انك مش عارف يعني اية رخم
بس انا اسف
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2011)

*
خليك زي ما انت وزي ما عرفتك​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *لن تنســــــــــــــــــاني
> ​*



*طبعا مش يقدررررررر ينساكي
هو انتي اي حددددد
وريه النجوم  في عز الضهر يا روزيتا*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

*لن تنســــــــــــــــــاني 
​*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *طبعا مش يقدررررررر ينساكي
> هو انتي اي حددددد
> وريه النجوم  في عز الضهر يا روزيتا*



*ههههههههههه 
لا هو بيقول انه هينسى !
بس اشك انه هينسى ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لا هو بيقول انه هينسى !
> بس اشك انه هينسى ​*



*طبعا مش هينسىىىىىىىى
مهو محدش بيعرف قيمة حدد الا لما يجي للحته دي ويعرف قيمتو اووووووووووي
بس بيني وبينك
انتي هتقدري تنسيه:t9:*


----------



## Rosetta (20 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *طبعا مش هينسىىىىىىىى
> مهو محدش بيعرف قيمة حدد الا لما يجي للحته دي ويعرف قيمتو اووووووووووي
> بس بيني وبينك
> انتي هتقدري تنسيه:t9:*



*لا انا مش هنسى صدقيني 
مستحييييييييييل 
هو في حد ينسى الشخص اللي عرفه معنى الحياة 
​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (20 يناير 2011)

rosetta قال:


> *لا انا مش هنسى صدقيني
> مستحييييييييييل
> هو في حد ينسى الشخص اللي عرفه معنى الحياة
> ​*



*ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## Twin (20 يناير 2011)

*بقولها ..... سبيها علي ربنا .... هو يدبرها*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

كده جبت اخرها

مع السلامه بقي


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

مافيش حد فى بالى ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

بكون مبسوطه لما بشوفك مبسوطه


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

يارب يتمطر مش زى كل مره ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 يناير 2011)

بجد صلى ومتخافيش من حاجة 
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

مابقتش تفرق معايا على فكره ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

بحبك موووووووووت


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

فنجان شاى وصلحوا ​


----------



## روزي86 (20 يناير 2011)

ناامي بدري وارتاحي شويه


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يناير 2011)

يارب تكون اجازه سعيده عليك ​


----------



## marcelino (20 يناير 2011)

*لما بتستظرف فى الفاضيه والمليانه بتبقى خنيق فحت
*​


----------



## oesi no (20 يناير 2011)

*كدة خلصت 
وصلت للى انت عاوزة  وزهقتنى فعلا
الف مبروك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

عيش وسبنى اعيش​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

صباح الخير يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

عرفت انك مبسوط 
اكيد هكون مبسوط لانك مبسوط ​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2011)

اتمني لك يوم سعيد ومفيش حاجة تضايقك فية ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا معاكي


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2011)

كل سنة وانتى بتصلى عنا يا شهيدة دميانة...


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2011)

_*اسلوبك غلط 
الهروب مش حل*_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

خد بالك من نفسك


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

fya alm kbeeeeer ... 
we mogo3 mnk


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحميك ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

هاتلي مصاصه هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

ياريت​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

*i can no't see anything*
*put i wont thet's*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

كانت ايام حلوه
 رغم المشاكل اللى كانت فيها ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 يناير 2011)

*لعضوه مباركه
سوري لو حصل سوء فهم 
لكن مكنتش متوقع رد فعلك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*تصميم حلو اووووووووي بتاعك*​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

عسل عسل يعني


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك ليا



*طبعا قصدك عليا
ربنا يخليني ليها30:*


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2011)

*يا غايب وين ما تسأل؟ ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*مش كفاية بقا *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

مافيش داعى للى بتعمله ده ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *طبعا قصدك عليا*
> *ربنا يخليني ليها30:*


 


ههههههههههه
انتي حبيبتي طبعا

ربنا يخليكي ليا يا قمر


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

خسارة بجد


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

ملوش لازمه التعب


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

حرام اللى بتعمله ده ​


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

ld:ld:


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

كله للخير ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

kokoman قال:


> كله للخير ​


*اكيد يا كوكو*
*ربنا يدبر الصالح*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

عندك حق يا حج ​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2011)

*الوداااااااااااااع ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

ربنا يهديك ​


----------



## azazi (21 يناير 2011)

*عندي أمل *


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

مع الف سلامه بقي


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> مع الف سلامه بقي



*والقلب دعيلك يا خويه
*


----------



## روزي86 (21 يناير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *والقلب دعيلك يا خويه
> *




صح هو ده الكلام هههههه:warning:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (21 يناير 2011)

*انت اغلى من حياتي كلها*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 يناير 2011)

منك لله
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

عادى مافيش جديد علشان اقولك 
الجديد عندك ​


----------



## Rosetta (21 يناير 2011)

*حياة لا تطاق ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

مافيش حاجه تستاهل ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

*منتظراك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

اممممممم
نفسى اعرف مين انت 
بس هعرف بكره ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اممممممم
> نفسى اعرف مين انت
> بس هعرف بكره ​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*انا الملامين:yahoo:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *انا الملامين:yahoo:*​


 
ههههههههههه
اهلا اهلا 
بس لازم اعرف مين هو leasantr​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 يناير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> اهلا اهلا
> بس لازم اعرف مين هو leasantr​


*اهلا اهلا بعالم سمسم:t33:*​


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

خليك جدا علي راحتك
سأضعك انت ايضا خلف ظهري


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2011)

_*لا اهتم لو الجمع تركني 
لاني بصحبه الهي​*_


----------



## just member (21 يناير 2011)

احترت اكتير بكلامك
بدك توصلني فكرة غريبة
فكرة هيك غير ياللي اعرفة من سنين
انا صدقني ساذج 
بس اتركني لسذاجتي
علي الاقل حاسس انو لحدا هلا فيا ذرة محبة تجاة الاخرين


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

مكنتش مبين وعامل حنين

تامر حسني ههههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (22 يناير 2011)

*زيك زى اى حد*
*مبقتش تفرق كتير يا .............*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

بجد انتى ربنا يخليكى ليا
​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

لن اهتم كثيرا ولن انتظرك
ولكنك بكل الوقت علي الرحب
هايدا كلام من لسان امين سمعتة وبمحبة فيا انفذة


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

*كــان طيب 
كــان حنين 
​*


----------



## Twin (22 يناير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كــان طيب ​*
> *كــان حنين *​


 
*يسلام يا عم عمرو leasantr*

*.... أنا غيرت خلاص عنواني .....*​


----------



## مينا كوتة (22 يناير 2011)

انا هبقي رقم واحد في حياتك
واول حاجة في اهتماماتك
وثباتك ومصر عليكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك في حياتك
لكن 
بعيد عني ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

يا واحشنى ​


----------



## Rosetta (22 يناير 2011)

*ليس كل ما يتمناه المرء يدركه​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

خلى بالك على نفسك ​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

هههههههههه
دة انت سوسة يا واد انت


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

ماحدش بيتعلم بالساهل ​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يناير 2011)

ربنا معااااااااااااك


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يناير 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك ​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

مو بقيت افهمك
وبقيت بعيد كل البعد عني
ولكن لا تهتم انا اعرف انك مضطر


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

اكتر من كده وبيزيح 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (22 يناير 2011)

*صعععععععععععععععععب*​


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2011)

انا كون حبك
لكن....


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2011)

just member قال:


> انا كون حبك
> لكن....


:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 يناير 2011)

_*Understaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand b2aaaaaaaaaaa *_​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

مبقتش صديق


----------



## Twin (23 يناير 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

فيييييييينك


----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يناير 2011)

*whay me??????*


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## sony_33 (23 يناير 2011)

ربنا ينولك الى فى بالك​


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

مهما تروح  هترجعلى تانى


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

ربنا يقويك


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يقويك


 
ياااااااااااااااااااااااااارب :hlp::hlp:


----------



## marcelino (23 يناير 2011)

*خلى بالك ابتديت اتخنق .. وفى نفس الوقت مش عايز ازعلك
*​


----------



## +Sameh+ (23 يناير 2011)

_*مقدرش انساك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يناير 2011)

*هشوووووووووفك قريب*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (23 يناير 2011)

*وحشتني بجد
*


----------



## azazi (23 يناير 2011)

لاتأسف كل حزنك مايفيد *** لا تضيع وقتنا الغالي سدى


----------



## just member (23 يناير 2011)

لن اتجة الي افكارك
وسأتركك في صمت


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (23 يناير 2011)

*طمني عليك*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يحميك يا اغلى من حياتي​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (23 يناير 2011)

زهقققققت انا
​


----------



## sony_33 (23 يناير 2011)

*ملييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت*​


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

ربنا معااااااااااااااااك


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معااااااااااااااااك


 امين يا زوزااااااا :smil15::smil15:


----------



## روزي86 (23 يناير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> امين يا زوزااااااا :smil15::smil15:



هههههههههه

رووووووووووووح نام:nunu0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (23 يناير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> رووووووووووووح نام:nunu0000:


:new6: ادا انتى بتعملى فطير؟؟؟؟؟:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## grges monir (24 يناير 2011)

على قلبك  يا سكر هههه


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا معااااااااك


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

كله للخير


----------



## Twin (24 يناير 2011)

*محتاجلك أوي ....*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحميك


----------



## ابراهيم بيكهام (24 يناير 2011)

بحبك اقوي


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

بلاش رخامة


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

حاسه بيك جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك ​


----------



## Nemo (24 يناير 2011)

مش بأيدى


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

خلى بالك على نفسك اوى ​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

خليك فاكرني

عمرو دياب ههههههههه


----------



## just member (24 يناير 2011)

*nothing*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

خليك على راحتك ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 يناير 2011)

*هموت عشانك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 يناير 2011)

يلا ياعم 
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (24 يناير 2011)

*مش استاهل بقا*​


----------



## marcelino (24 يناير 2011)

*نفض لنفسك*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 يناير 2011)

​


kokoman قال:


> يلا ياعم
> ههههههههههههه
> ​





ههههههههههه انت راكب مواصله:999:​


----------



## Twin (25 يناير 2011)

*محدش لحق يجي علي بالي .... أحنا لسة ع الصبح والكل نايم :cry2:*​ 
*بس بقول للكل ... صباحكوا أبيض*​


----------



## just member (25 يناير 2011)

*بالحقيقة مشتقتلك
واتمني يوما لقائك يا أبي
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 يناير 2011)

*مبقتش فهمك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 يناير 2011)

*ماليش نفس اقول انهاردة بكرة بقا ههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (25 يناير 2011)

*شفتك فى المظاهرة على فكرة
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 يناير 2011)

ولا هعبرك


----------



## روزي86 (25 يناير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *محدش لحق يجي علي بالي .... أحنا لسة ع الصبح والكل نايم :cry2:*​
> *بس بقول للكل ... صباحكوا أبيض*​




ههههههههههههه

صباحك فل يا توين


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

معلش انا اللى بقيت بتعصب وبزهق بسرعة
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2011)

امشى من هنا يالى فى بالى امششششششششششششششششششششششى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 يناير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> امشى من هنا يالى فى بالى امششششششششششششششششششششششى​


اكيد طالما فى بالك يبقى انا :08:
ههههههههه
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (26 يناير 2011)

*غور بقي يا داهيه انت بقي عندك 83 سنه يا مفتري هتقابل ربنا بانهي وش؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 يناير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> اكيد طالما فى بالك يبقى انا :08:
> ههههههههه
> ​


:t7::t7: انتى فى قلللللللبى :t4: خليكى اعده
التانى هو الى يمشى هههههههههه
​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 يناير 2011)

*متزعليش مني يا احلى ملاك
*


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2011)

اليوم هحكيلك مفجأة حلوة
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 يناير 2011)

*ربنا يدبر الامور*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 يناير 2011)

تعبت بجد هعمل اييييييييييه طيب
​


----------



## مملكة الغابة (27 يناير 2011)

كانت قصة من الاول غلط
كانت كدبة وصدقناها
كانت لحظة وانسيناها


----------



## +Sameh+ (27 يناير 2011)

_*مقدرش انساك*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يناير 2011)

*ليه بتعمل كده*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (29 يناير 2011)

*عايزه اطمن عليك*


----------



## azazi (30 يناير 2011)

متى تفهمني؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (30 يناير 2011)

*وحشتني اوووي*


----------



## Twin (30 يناير 2011)

*أن تظهر يا رب مجدك اليوم في أرض مصر*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 فبراير 2011)

*غاليييييييييي اويي ع قلبي*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش فهمك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتنى*​


----------



## abokaf2020 (2 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخدك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت اعرف*​


----------



## marcelino (2 فبراير 2011)

*بطل استظراف لان دمك يلطش 
*​


----------



## just member (2 فبراير 2011)

شو بحبك اكتير صدقني
ربنا معاك ويبارك كل حياتك


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

*منسف أو هامبرغر* ، هو مثل سؤال: أكون أو لا أكون ... فالقضية تتعدى حدود المطابخ: هذه فلسفة صديقي الذي قرر أن يغادر يوماً تاركاً وراءه إرث وطن - إرث مطبخ في بيتٍ متواضع ! -


له أقول: اشتقت لقعداتنا معاً ، حيثُ إبريق الشاي أمامنا نحتسيه إلى أن نصاب بتخمة نعنعية ، فضّلتَ البحث عن مستقبلك في بلاد العم سام تاركاً وراءك أحلام طفولة ، وحلم وطن وطموح يتعدّى حدود السماء ، وتقنعني أن أترك ورائي حب بدأته في كانون الثاني في أحد السنوات: حب شتاء وطن ، ورائحة أول قطرات المطر على أتربة الطرقات !



*اذكرني كلما شربت كاسة شاي - آخر وصايانا لبعض ld: -*



:t17: له ولي ولكل من يفتقد صديق الآن ... كاسة شاي لنستعيد ذكرى وطن ، ذكرى أصدقاء الطفولة ، ذكرى الحنين والأشواق !


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

*لا تعليق  ​*


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا تعليق  ​*


 
وليش بس لا تعليق ... أمانة عليكي لتعلقي ، ممكن تعلقي الجاكيت في الخزانة ههههه .. مو بكفي إنكو مضطهدينا:gun: كمااان لا تعليق ، كتيير هيك !

نويت أخلّص الستين مشاركة الليلة :bud:ويا ويلي اللي يعادينا ويقطع داوالينا :budo:


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> وليش بس لا تعليق ... أمانة عليكي لتعلقي ، ممكن تعلقي الجاكيت في الخزانة ههههه .. مو بكفي إنكو مضطهدينا:gun: كمااان لا تعليق ، كتيير هيك !
> 
> نويت أخلّص الستين مشاركة الليلة :bud:ويا ويلي اللي يعادينا ويقطع داوالينا :budo:


*
ههههههههههه 
الاردنية مشاكل وين ما راحوا :smile02

عقبال الـ 100 مشاركة كمان مش بس الـ 60 
​*


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه *
> *الاردنية مشاكل وين ما راحوا :smile02*​
> *عقبال الـ 100 مشاركة كمان مش بس الـ 60 *​


 
يعني حاطين أيقونات سيوف وطخطخة وما بدكو الأردنية يستعملوهم ... يعني هوا في داخل كل أردني مشكلجي صغير بيظهر بوجود محفزات بيئية خارجية من أمثال الأسلحة البيضاء والليلكية والإلكترونية :boxing:...

حالياً طموحي أوصل الستين ، يعني هاد كان أعلى طموحاتي وأنا طالب نجيب على مقاعد الدراسة :new6:  


هاي مزهرية جايبها الك مخصوص من حديقة جارنا أبو تيسير :11:


----------



## Rosetta (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> يعني حاطين أيقونات سيوف وطخطخة وما بدكو الأردنية يستعملوهم ... يعني هوا في داخل كل أردني مشكلجي صغير بيظهر بوجود محفزات بيئية خارجية من أمثال الأسلحة البيضاء والليلكية والإلكترونية :boxing:...
> 
> حالياً طموحي أوصل الستين ، يعني هاد كان أعلى طموحاتي وأنا طالب نجيب على مقاعد الدراسة :new6:
> 
> ...


*
ههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص رح أبلغ مدير المنتدى يشيل هاي الايقونات حفاظا على السلامة العامة
مش ناقصنا :hlp: و مررررسي للمزهرية اللي من حديقة جارك ابو تيسير :t31:​*


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *خلاص رح أبلغ مدير المنتدى يشيل هاي الايقونات حفاظا على السلامة العامة*
> 
> *مش ناقصنا :hlp: و مررررسي للمزهرية اللي من حديقة جارك ابو تيسير :t31:*​


 
:fun_lol:

بس بما انك حاكية حاكية مع المدير ، تواسطيلنا عندو ، بلكي يخفف الأشغال الشاقة الستينية وبيفرجوا عنّا تحت بند: حسن سيرة وسلوك :smile01 (بس على شرط يشيل الأيقونات إياها  :act19: ) .. وقولي له ، هاد ما غيرو الساكن على راس الطلعة أول بيت على إيدك اليمين بعد عامود الكهرباء الخشبي مقابل بقالة أبو زعل (GPS أردني :t39


جاري أبو تيسير بسلّم عليكي وبيعطكي ضمة ورد مع الفراشة كمان :16_4_9:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي الاقي حل*​


----------



## Twin (2 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتوني بجد يا أخواتي*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اطمن على الكل​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي عمري ينتهي*​


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي عمري ينتهي*​


 
ليه اليأس ده؟


كان لي صديق (سافر اللئيم وتركني أغني على الأطلال ) كان له فلسفات طبيخية في الحياة، عند شعوره بالإحباط مثلاً يقول لي: شاي أم قهوة ؟ هي كفكرة أخوض المغامرة أم لا .. طبعاً شطحاته المطبخية لها تأثير كبير في اتخاذ قراراته ! 

تخيلي أنه قرر ترك إرثه المطبخي الضارب في عمق التاريخ من أجل وجبة من ماك دونالدز .. وسافر لبلاد العم السام لينعم بالحرية !


إحدى فلسفاته المطبخية التي قد تساعدك في خوض مغامرة الحياة ، سواء كانت هذه المغامرة تقتضي أن نفعل كما فعل إبراهيم ونتبعه إلى المجهول ، أو مغامرة على مستوى علاقات إنسانية جديدة: أن تقشر بصل أو ثوم هي بالحقيقة كمن يريد خوض المغامرة من عدمها ولكن في كلتا الحالتين سيبقى أثر هذه التجربة باقٍ لفترات طويلة .. وعندما سألته ماذا تعني، قال لي، سواء بصل أو ثوم ستبقى ريحته عالقة على الإيدين والفم ، ولكن تأثير البصل أقوى لأنك قد تدمع ألف مرة ولكن سرعان ما ستتمتع بنكهة رائعة !


فلا تتمني شيء ، فعدو الخير بالمرصاد :scenic:


----------



## تيمو (2 فبراير 2011)

> فلا تتمني شيء سيء ، فعدو الخير بالمرصاد


 

سقطت كلمة سيء عفواً


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*كنت فاكرة انك هتفتكرنى​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ليه اليأس ده؟
> 
> 
> كان لي صديق (سافر اللئيم وتركني أغني على الأطلال ) كان له فلسفات طبيخية في الحياة، عند شعوره بالإحباط مثلاً يقول لي: شاي أم قهوة ؟ هي كفكرة أخوض المغامرة أم لا .. طبعاً شطحاته المطبخية لها تأثير كبير في اتخاذ قراراته !
> ...


*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ولا حاجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 فبراير 2011)

*حاسة انى غلطت اما اتصلت​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


>


 

:smil12::yahoo:


----------



## johna&jesus (2 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *حاسة انى غلطت اما اتصلت​*


 :fun_oops::fun_oops:


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 فبراير 2011)

حرااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*بامانة تعبـــــــــــــــت 
مفيش كده *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك بعيد عني*


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده يا جميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة عيب مين​*


----------



## marmora jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *بامانة تعبـــــــــــــــت
> مفيش كده *
> ​





وانا كمان
​


----------



## twety (3 فبراير 2011)

*يارب سلام*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

:36_22_25:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااا ياحبى 
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*الحل فى مين بقا​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 فبراير 2011)

بحترمك جدا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك*


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

يارب الاقيكي موجودة لانو محتاجك هلا اكتيييير...


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

*غالي عندي وجودك بأي شكل
خليكي جنبي
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 فبراير 2011)

*مبنساش اللي كان بينا*


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (3 فبراير 2011)

اشوفك والع بجاز ديرتي انت واللي عايزينك 
ادر يا كريم

طبعا انا مقصدش الريس 
وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون


----------



## oesi no (3 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اتكلم 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 فبراير 2011)

لاخر مرة 
Take Care
​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

*طلعني من راسك بقي *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*اجمل شئ في حياتي*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بحترمك جدا


غصب عنيك طبعا :new6::new6:​


----------



## just member (3 فبراير 2011)

ونسيتك
ونسيت حياتي معاك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*غلطت فى حقى كتير​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*حرام عليك ارحمني بقي زهقت منك و من غيرك...​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة عليك*​


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 فبراير 2011)

*إختاري الحب أو اللاحب، فجُبنٌ أن لا تختاري​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 فبراير 2011)

*مش هقول شيء 
خلينا ساكتين أحسن  ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 فبراير 2011)

*كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *كفاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااية​*


* بتاعت ايمن نور  صح :new6::new6:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * بتاعت ايمن نور  صح :new6::new6:*​





*لا بتعتى انا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *لا بتعتى انا​*


جديدة  دى  بقى لينا حركة سياسيه  :ura1::ura1:​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> جديدة  دى  بقى لينا حركة سياسيه  :ura1::ura1:​




*طبعا اشمعنا احنا​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *طبعا اشمعنا احنا​*


 اصلى يابو كبير والله من يومك وانت مجمعنا leasantrleasantr


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> اصلى يابو كبير والله من يومك وانت مجمعنا leasantrleasantr




*اى خدمة
عد الجمايل :smil13:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اى خدمة*
> 
> *عد الجمايل :smil13:*​


_ سا قط لغة عربي انا:smile01:smile01:smile01_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _ سا قط لغة عربي انا:smile01:smile01:smile01_​



*
يبقى خليك فى الانجليزى ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 فبراير 2011)

*ريحني وريحك نفسك​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

انتي غاليه عندي جدا يا قمر


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

_*كل يوم خساير بالملاين 
خلاص  الامن بياخد الامان ويطير 
وقدام انت اللى هتدفع يا مسكي 
كله من دم الغلبان
كله من دم  الشعب
كله علشان حبيبتى مصر
يارب لما تفوقى من اللى انتى فيه تفتكرى مين اللى شاليك
ومين اللى من الخامس  شاليك ورماكى
افتكرى ان اللى عمليك هو الشعب
مش الشرطة ولا الوزارة ولا الاخوان*_​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

مبقتش احسك صديق


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*لا تتصنع الطيبة فأنت تجهلها
*​


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

ها اليوم بتمنالك يوم اجمل يا امي
وسامحيني


----------



## johna&jesus (4 فبراير 2011)

:thnk0001::thnk0001:





روزي86 قال:


> مبقتش احسك صديق



 يا خوفى يا بدران


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*صعععب*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :thnk0001::thnk0001:
> يا خوفى يا بدران




لالالالالالالالالالا مش تخاف يا عباس :beee:


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

يا جون ماتاخدهاش علي هايدا المحمل
مش جايز بتحسك اكثر من صديق
ههههههههههه

دة لو الكلام دة مش عليك يعني

وماتفهمنش خطأ
اقصد اخ  يعني


----------



## روزي86 (4 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> يا جون ماتاخدهاش علي هايدا المحمل
> مش جايز بتحسك اكثر من صديق
> ههههههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه يا واد انت يا صاحب الشرح العظيم

شكلي هفجركم انتم الاتنين عشان زهقت منكم بقي هههههههههه:smil15::new6:


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*مش تزعل منى​*


----------



## just member (4 فبراير 2011)

تصبحي علي خير يالقمرة​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*كان فين اللى بتحكى عليه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اعرف في ايه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 فبراير 2011)

*بعزك قوى ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 فبراير 2011)

معلش بجد 
فترة وتعدى
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*ليه كدة​*


----------



## شينزو (5 فبراير 2011)

ربي يحفضك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*لكل اصحابى .... محدش يزعل منى اليومين دول​*


----------



## oesi no (5 فبراير 2011)

*أن الدنيا محطات للدموع اجمل مافيها اللقاء واصعب مافيها الفراق لكن الذكرى هي الرباط*


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 فبراير 2011)

*كان غلط من الاول
*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

ببقي مبسوطه اوي لما بحس انك فرحان وبتضحك من قلبك
ويارب دايما


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*اقوله بخ ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

تعااااااااااالي بقي فينك كل ده

عايز الضرب


----------



## marcelino (5 فبراير 2011)

*كنت فاكرك قريب منى*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممم

اقوله 

كوبه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *كنت فاكرك قريب منى*​


* هو مين بقا يا حج ميلو:smil16:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

اقولها طمنيني عليكي


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*مش فهمك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش فهمك​*


* طب ماتفهم:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

*اقوله روووووووووووووووح نام بكرة شغلleasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اقوله روووووووووووووووح نام بكرة شغلleasantr*​


 طيب متنامى انتى كمان :gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

تاعب نفسك اوي اوي


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> تاعب نفسك اوي اوي


_* عارف بس هنعمل ايه  بقى الظروف *_
:flowers::flowers:​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _* عارف بس هنعمل ايه  بقى الظروف *_
> :flowers::flowers:​




هههههههههههه غريبة كنت فكراها الجوابات ههههههههههه:act23:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه غريبة كنت فكراها الجوابات ههههههههههه:act23:


_*مش هتفرق كتير القلوب عند بعضها:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*_​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*مش هتفرق كتير القلوب عند بعضها:gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*_​




هههههههههه يا خبر عند بعضيها لحد دلوقتي

طيب روح يلا خليها تروح عشان الحظر ابتدا:59: ههههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> طيب متنامى انتى كمان :gy0000::gy0000:


*هههههههههههههه*
*انا مش ورايا شغل عندي اجازة:smil15:*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

اقوله احلام سعيده يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

مقالت مش هتنام
ايه دا


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه يا خبر عند بعضيها لحد دلوقتي
> 
> طيب روح يلا خليها تروح عشان الحظر ابتدا:59: ههههههههههههه


 
من النهاردة مفيش حكومة انا الحكومة:budo::budo:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

امممممممممم

اقول للي في بالي 

هش يلا


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *انا مش ورايا شغل عندي اجازة:smil15:*​


 وفرحانه كدا ليه:ranting::ranting:
يعنى عليك يابنى انت تتعب وهما يقضوها هنا ربنا يعينك:94:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> من النهاردة مفيش حكومة انا الحكومة:budo::budo:




ههههههههههه ما بلاش انت يا حكومه بايظه:gy0000::99:


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه ما بلاش انت يا حكومه بايظه:gy0000::99:


 انتى كدا بتغلطى فى الجيش 
عارفة مين هما الجيش يعنى حماه الوطن:ranting::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه حماة مين بس ولا مرات مين

هش ياض هههههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (5 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حماة مين بس ولا مرات مين
> 
> هش ياض هههههههههه


بتلعبى فى عداد عمريك:ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه لالالالالالالالالا عداد شقتي يا جونااااااااااا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 فبراير 2011)

*ريحتك صح ؟​*


----------



## روزي86 (5 فبراير 2011)

وجودك بيسعدني اوي


----------



## Twin (5 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتوني*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> وفرحانه كدا ليه:ranting::ranting:
> يعنى عليك يابنى انت تتعب وهما يقضوها هنا ربنا يعينك:94:


* هههههههههههههه*
*يابني اجازتي الله بقا *
*احسدووووووووووونا:budo:*
*وبعدين خلاص هنزل الشغل يوم 8:gun:*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تنساني خااااااااااااالص


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*مش هعرف اقنعك لحد ما اقتنع انا*
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*قلقتني*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 فبراير 2011)

*كفاية جنوووون  ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افهمك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> نفسي تنساني خااااااااااااالص


 خلاص نسيتيك :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي افهمك​*


 طيب  ترجم وقول ورايا :ranting::ranting:


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة اقولك اية
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 فبراير 2011)

*اعمليك ايه علشان اخليكى تحبينى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 فبراير 2011)

*غالي عندي*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> خلاص نسيتيك :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:




ههههههههههههه ولا تقدر ياااااااااااااااااض:act23:

ده انت الحته اليمين ههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## تيمو (6 فبراير 2011)

نفسي أقول للي في بالي ...

*ليش سهرانة لهلّا؟ روحي نامي بكييّر مو بكرة برضو دوام الجامعات ؟؟*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*انت صديقى اللى بعزه جدا​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

قلبي معاكي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (7 فبراير 2011)

*استحلموا رزالتى دى شوية ​*


----------



## Twin (7 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجلك*​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

مبسوطه انك بخيررررررررر


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

*ما في حد في بالي غير يسوع 
بحبـــــــــــك يا يسوع ​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااا يحافظ عليك دايما


----------



## كوك (7 فبراير 2011)

_*بحبك يا واد طيب اعمل ايه ؟*_​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

خد بالك من نفسك


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2011)

اصبر شوي عليا 
ماهو مو من المعقول اني اعمل كل هاد بوقت واحد​


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> اصبر شوي عليا​
> ماهو مو من المعقول اني اعمل كل هاد بوقت واحد​


 

هههههههه لالالالالا مش هصبر عليك بقي:wub::smil12::t32:


----------



## just member (7 فبراير 2011)

لا يا روزي لازم ينتظر عليا شوية لانو تعبت من كلامة والضغط عليا
شو اعمل مثلا ورحلات الطيران غير منتظمة
شو اعمل مثلا وانا لازم ابقي علي الاقل شهر حتي اجهز
الامر ماهو مثل ما فاكر
طبعا عرفتي مين ياللي ببالي...


----------



## روزي86 (7 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> لا يا روزي لازم ينتظر عليا شوية لانو تعبت من كلامة والضغط عليا
> شو اعمل مثلا ورحلات الطيران غير منتظمة
> شو اعمل مثلا وانا لازم ابقي علي الاقل شهر حتي اجهز
> الامر ماهو مثل ما فاكر
> طبعا عرفتي مين ياللي ببالي...




طبعا يا جوجو عرفت ومن اول المشاركة اللي قبلها

وانت عارف بردو انا بدعيلك بأيه ويارب يستجيب ليا بجد

بس هه وانت عارف بقي هههههههههه:t17:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*يارب تكون دلوقتي احسن*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> طبعا يا جوجو عرفت ومن اول المشاركة اللي قبلها
> 
> وانت عارف بردو انا بدعيلك بأيه ويارب يستجيب ليا بجد
> 
> بس هه وانت عارف بقي هههههههههه:t17:


_*ربنا يستر عليك يا جوجو*_
_*:hlp::hlp::hlp:*_​


----------



## Rosetta (7 فبراير 2011)

*أقوله يكفي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*فييييييييينك*​


----------



## marcelino (7 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *فييييييييينك*​



*هناااااااااااا :t19:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هناااااااااااا :t19:*​


* طب منور:t33:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * طب منور:t33:*​



*لا ده نور الكهربا :99:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *لا ده نور الكهربا :99:*​


* لالالالالالالالا نور الاصفريكا:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (7 فبراير 2011)

محنوووووووووووووووووووووووووق  منك اوى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*مش بعرف عنك حاجة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2011)

*لازم تضايقينى يعنى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (7 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لازم تضايقينى يعنى *​


* ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​


*شكرا يا روكا 
وانتى كمان
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 فبراير 2011)

♥love u♥ 
​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

وحشتنى


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

انتي بجد مستفزة جدا
ربنا يهديكي


----------



## مملكة الغابة (8 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر وكدة خلاص جبت اخرها


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااااا معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

للكل 
صليلى اووووووووى


----------



## oesi no (8 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتنى بجد 
ومش قادر اعيش من غيرك 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاك يا عباس ههههههههههه يعني جون


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحميك ويوفقك


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا معاك يا عباس ههههههههههه يعني جون


ملكيش دعوة :a82::a82:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ملكيش دعوة :a82::a82:




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ليا يعني ليا

يبقي ليا ههههههههههههههه:smil15::bomb:


----------



## الاسد المرقصي (8 فبراير 2011)

يا وحش


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالا ليا يعني ليا
> 
> يبقي ليا ههههههههههههههه:smil15::bomb:


بلاش انتى ميطمرش فيكى المصاصة :ranting::ranting::ranting:


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> بلاش انتى ميطمرش فيكى المصاصة :ranting::ranting::ranting:




ههههههههههههههه

احم احم يادي الاحراجات اللي علي بليل كده

يابني اتقي شري يابني:spor22::t32: ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك يا جون ويدبرلك الصالح*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> احم احم يادي الاحراجات اللي علي بليل كده
> 
> يابني اتقي شري يابني:spor22::t32: ههههههههههه


 ولا تعرفى تعملى  حاجة :a63::a63::a63:


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ربنا معاك يا جون ويدبرلك الصالح*​


 يارب يا روكاااااااا
يسمع منيك ربنا


----------



## روزي86 (8 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ولا تعرفى تعملى  حاجة :a63::a63::a63:




هههههههههههههه

اهااااااااا عشتن قلبي طيب:t30:leasantr


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2011)

كـوبه :t30:​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> كـوبه :t30:​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*كلمى يا روزى كوكو بينادى عليكى :a63::a63:*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (8 فبراير 2011)

*انساني للأبد​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*ماينفعش كده*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 فبراير 2011)

:new8::new8:
*انتى ويومك زى العسل  *

​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (8 فبراير 2011)

*كفااااااااااااااايه نوووم اصحى:love34:*


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

مستهلش اللى بيتعمليه علشانى بجد حرام عليكى


----------



## just member (8 فبراير 2011)

لما بفتكرك ببكي
فأنت ملاكى وصديقي يا اخي الحبيب
لك مني كل الحب علي أمل لقائك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2011)

يا أنبا بولا أطلب من الرب عنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا


----------



## Twin (8 فبراير 2011)

*أحتاج أليك يا من أرتميت في صدره يوماً لأحكي*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 فبراير 2011)

*miss u 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (8 فبراير 2011)

اقف معايا  بكرة


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*خلى بالك من نفسك
ربنا يحافظ عليكوا *
​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2011)

انت تستاهل كل خير وحاجات كتيره وكبيره
انا اسفه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

عادى بقى مش فارقه ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

حافظ على نفسك ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

زعلالالالالالانه منك


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

كنت عايز اتكلم معاك ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

قلقان عليكي


----------



## totty (9 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يقويك​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

توقيعك حو يا كوكو

ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
مرتبات الشهر الجديد 
اللى عايز يقبض ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه

ليه بكلم البنك الدولي ههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

احم احم 
نحن غير ذلك تماما 
ههههههههههه
ماحدش يسألنى مين نحن​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه


يااااااااااااه انت نحن

تصدق طول الفتره دي بناديلك يا كوكو

سوري بجد يا نحن ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههه
اممممممم 
ماسى  ​


----------



## روما98 (9 فبراير 2011)

_خلص بئة الرصيد خلص من كتر الكلام_​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

عسلللللللل


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ســكر ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

كل مرة بتبينلى انى غلطت لما عرفتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة اقولك اية
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 فبراير 2011)

*بقيتي غريبه في كل شيء​*


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

*راجع بعد أيه *​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

Twin قال:


> *راجع بعد أيه *​


*لسا مخلص  شغل :new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

*خنقت الناس اتهد شوية
*​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

اللي يبعني انساه في لحظه


----------



## Twin (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لسا مخلص شغل :new6::new6::new6:*​


* حمدله ع السلامة ... هلا هلا :smile01*​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفى ..*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ماحدش فى بالى​


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2011)

يعني هتكوني مبسوطة لما تشوفيني هناك معاهم
وياتري هتتابعي الاجرأت ولا راح اصعب عليكي وتداري هايدا بضعف
بكفي واسمعيني 
علي الاقل اتركي لي بعض الوقت...​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *خنقت الناس اتهد شوية*​


 مرسى مرسى :t13::t13:
بكره هتندموووووووو:hlp::hlp:


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

مكنتش اتصور ابدا انك تكون كده


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ياريت بقى نراعى مشاعر الناس ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ياريت بقى نراعى مشاعر الناس ​




ياريت بجد كلامك سليم يا باشا


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

*في شيء غريب !​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *في شيء غريب !​*



*تصدقي اه 
انا برضو بقول كده
الدنيا غريبه ناسها اغرب بيقى لازم في شيئ غريب:thnk0001:
*


----------



## Rosetta (9 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *تصدقي اه
> انا برضو بقول كده
> الدنيا غريبه ناسها اغرب بيقى لازم في شيئ غريب:thnk0001:
> *



*مصيرنا نعرف هو ايييييه
ان الله مع الصابرين :smile01 ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحميك ويحافظ عليك​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

مع الف سلامه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> مرسى مرسى :t13::t13:
> بكره هتندموووووووو:hlp::hlp:


*ههههههههههههههه
وانت مالك يا جونا
مش عليك طبعا 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

كويس انك كويس ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*بتزعلنى منك بجد​*


----------



## oesi no (9 فبراير 2011)

*صدقنى مفرقتش كتير
كله زى بعضه 
انا مش خيال مأته 
موجود علشان ابعد الغربان 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

مش عارف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*فوق لنفسك شوية​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (9 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مصيرنا نعرف هو ايييييه
> ان الله مع الصابرين :smile01 ​*


*هههههههه
ماشي ادينا صابرين اهوووو
ان الله مع اللي بيستنو يعرفو
منوره*


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2011)

*أبعد خلاص ..*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

كـــــله للخير يا ريس ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*اتعدل احسنلك​*


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

عسل اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

مقولتلك صحيحه 
دارى احزانك بالضحك ​


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## just member (9 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسمحك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتشى عارفالك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

ليــــــــــه محدش مبسوط ​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

تفتكر دا  صح


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

بلاش عتااااااااااااااااااااب هههههههههه سومه


----------



## روزي86 (9 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تفتكر دا  صح




تفتكر انت:smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 فبراير 2011)

انا مش عارفنى ... مطرب شعبى :smil15:​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 فبراير 2011)

يارب انا بجد مش ناقصة​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*بجد فوقتونى 
ربنا يخليكوا ليا 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

مش عايز تكلمنى قولى 
بس ماتعملش كده 
شكرا لجرحك تانى مره بأفعالك 
مش هدخل واكلمك  
خليك فاكر كلامى كويس 
ماتجيش تعاتبنى ليه مش بتسأل ​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2011)

باديت احبك لكن خايف ترفضني


----------



## grges monir (10 فبراير 2011)

*لن ايأس ابدا منك*:a63:


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك ليا


* يارب يا ختى يا رب *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على ردك عليا *​


----------



## روزي86 (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * يارب يا ختى يا رب *​




هههههههههه ولد والا بنت:act23:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاك ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*طمني عليك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

حرام بجد كفايه لحد  كدا


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش عارفة انت معايا ولا على
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*سكتك خضرا...غور بقي...​*


----------



## just member (10 فبراير 2011)

مافيش فايدة فيكي...


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*شكرااااااااااا ليكى
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي تفهميني​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعرف ايه اللي غيرك كدة؟ وليه بقيت بتبعد عني؟ وليه كل ما بدور عليك القيك بتهرب؟
وحشتني القاعدة معاك 
موضوع جميل كوكو تسلم​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

نفسى تفرح بقى بجد حرام عليك نفسك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (10 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> نفسى تفرح بقى بجد حرام عليك نفسك


*يارب يخويا يارب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب يخويا يارب*​


_*قريب باذن يسوع  بس انتى ماليك بينا  ها *_
_*خاليك فى حالك يا كابتن:a63::a63::a63:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*قريب باذن يسوع بس انتى ماليك بينا ها *_
> 
> _*خاليك فى حالك يا كابتن:a63::a63::a63:*_​


* يارب برضه:a63:*
*لا مش خاليني:nunu0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب برضه:a63:*
> 
> 
> *لا مش خاليني:nunu0000:*​


* دى بلطجة  اعرفى انتى بتكلمي  مين :gun::gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *دى بلطجة اعرفى انتى بتكلمي مين :gun::gun:*​


* ماقولنا كذا مرة احنا الدهشااااااانة يعني مابنخافش واااااااااااااصل:bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ماقولنا كذا مرة احنا الدهشااااااانة يعني مابنخافش واااااااااااااصل:bomb::bomb:*​


 يا بنتى انا ضمن عيله النسر دلوقتى يعنى خافى ع نفسيك :smil15::smil15:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يا بنتى انا ضمن عيله النسر دلوقتى يعنى خافى ع نفسيك :smil15::smil15:


* هههههههههههههههه*
*وانت تفتكر بنخاف مثلا*
*السقا قالها ولا بنخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*شكراااااااااااااا تانى 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*......... طيب*​


----------



## twety (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يهديكوا
ويصلح حالكوووووا
قادر يا كريمش
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ميرررررررررسي*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك لياااااااااا


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وانت تفتكر بنخاف مثلا*
> 
> *السقا قالها ولا بنخااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااف:yahoo:*​


*ونفس الفنان  قال انا الحكومة:act23::act23:*
*خافى ع نفسيك بقى :smile01:smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

نفسي انااااام تاني


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*كلك ذوق*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

فيييييييينك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوطة قوى انى عرفتك​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مع الف الف سلامه وخد الباب في ايدك ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*يارب تطمنى عليك ديما​*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2011)

*وحشنى صوتك الحنين*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*واحشتينى قوووووووووووووووووووووووى ل بنت خالى ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

هتلف تلف وترجعلى تانى  وانا كالعادة مش هقدر اقولك لا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*يخليك ليا ​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا معاااااااااااك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*انتو اصحاب حلوين قوووووووووى​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *انتو اصحاب حلوين قوووووووووى​*


* وانتى كمان :t30::t30:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * وانتى كمان :t30::t30:*​




*ما انا عارفة :t17:​*


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ما انا عارفة :t17:​*


 مش  اوى كدا :new6::new6:


----------



## مملكة الغابة (11 فبراير 2011)

الف الف مبروك مباركك خلعناة عقبال ما اخلعك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

مبروووووووووك يا مصريييييييين ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

زعلانه عليك اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

مش خايفين 
ولا اسطول امريكى ولا جيش اسرائيلى 
رب المجد حامينا ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااا يقويناااا ويحمينا كلنا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا موجود*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

بلاش تززززززعل


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

مبارك شعبى مصر ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

سيبهااااااااااا علي ربناااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ولالالالا حاجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

ماحدش فى بالى اصلا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ماتعولش الهم وماتخفشي ربنا موجود*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

بردو ولا حااااااااااااجه


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

لا تعليق ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااااا كبير اوي


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك 
اوعى تفكر انى بعيد ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اوعى تفكر انى نسيتك
> اوعى تفكر انى بعيد ​




ده انا بدمي الغالي فديتك

ده انا وهبتك عمر جديد


هههههه بكملك:a63:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*مش مسامحاكى*
​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

ارحل بقى


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

كفااااااااايه كده


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ده انا بدمي الغالي فديتك
> 
> ده انا وهبتك عمر جديد
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههه 
يابنى اطمن اوعى تخاف 
انا يسوع راعى الخراف ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

ياريت نبتدى حياه جديده من اول انهارده ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> يابنى اطمن اوعى تخاف
> انا يسوع راعى الخراف ​




ههههههههههه :smil15:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت نستحمل بعض شوية كلنا مشوشين​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

مبقاش عندي ثقة في حد


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 فبراير 2011)

وحدك يا يسوع ماليش غيرك ​


----------



## روزي86 (11 فبراير 2011)

خدني ليك يا يسوع


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي تفهم*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفس نحس ببعضنا شوية​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي اعرف ايه جري*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي نشغل عقولنا شويه*


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى نثق فى ربنا شوية*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي كله يرجع زي ماكان*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليك ويخليك ليا*​


----------



## just member (11 فبراير 2011)

سامحيني انا لا ادينك بشئ ولست متضايق منك
ولكن لابد وان ارحل من عالمك لكي لا اسببلك اي عثرات​


----------



## MarMar2004 (11 فبراير 2011)

انا مش بلومك علشان مش بطمني عليك بس من حقي اطمن ليك ومن حقي اني اتكلم معاك بتهيألي دي اقل حقوق الصداقة انت في ؟؟؟؟​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

*وبعدين !​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ربنا يفرح قلبك


* يارب ياخويا يارب*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يارب ياخويا يارب*​


 ةوانتى ماليك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t30::t30:


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وبعدين !​*


* ولا قبلين *​


----------



## Rosetta (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * ولا قبلين *​


*
وانا بقول هييييك على فكرة :act31:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> ةوانتى ماليك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:t30:


* مالي في الشنطة:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مالي في الشنطة:t30:*​


 تيب هاتى اش :t32::t32:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> تيب هاتى اش :t32::t32:


* نو مش هجيب:ura1:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نو مش هجيب:ura1:*​


*كدا  نويت على الشر :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *كدا نويت على الشر :nunu0000::nunu0000:*​


*وانا ناويت انام:t30:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

أحساسي ده ممكن يهد جبال يضيع
من حبي ليكي وكرهي ليكي خيط رفيع
لا القرب مرتاح له ولا البعاد أقدر عليه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

مستفاد اية بس من كل هاد
للمرة المليون بقولك انا مستهلش منك كدة
حس بيا ارجوك


----------



## Heartless (12 فبراير 2011)

*خلى بالك على نفسك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا ع زؤقك​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (12 فبراير 2011)

انت كدة بتحط النهاية ومتجيش تلومني


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

يا راااااااااايق ههههههههه


----------



## just member (12 فبراير 2011)

يومك منور بنعمة المسيح


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 فبراير 2011)

*يارب توصل بالسلامة​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*مش فاهمالك حاجة 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة عليك​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## Rosetta (12 فبراير 2011)

*مجامل بجدارة ​*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

بخااااااااااف عليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاكي ويصبرك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بخااااااااااف عليك


* هو مين دا ؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (12 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * هو مين دا ؟؟*




هههههههههه خليك في حالك يا كوبه:ranting::beee:


----------



## HappyButterfly (12 فبراير 2011)

*يا ترى ممكن
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (12 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يا ترى ممكن*​


* لا مش ممكن:t33:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

ليه القلق ده​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*me too* ​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*سورى على العصبية 
*​


----------



## كوك (13 فبراير 2011)

_*محتاج اليكى *_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

عسوله خااااااااالص


----------



## grges monir (13 فبراير 2011)

اقول لمبارك وداعا
مهما كان خلافنا معك فانت تستحق ان نقول لك شكرا حاولت ان تؤدى رسالتك


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * لا مش ممكن:t33:*​


*هههههههههههههه
لا ممكن بقى 
امشى يا بت انتى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااا معاك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 فبراير 2011)

*انا ف  انتظار وعودك عارفة ان الوعد اكيد
انا هبدأ اول خطوة وانت عليك التجديد
*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

كله للخير


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *انا ف انتظار وعودك عارفة ان الوعد اكيد*​
> *انا هبدأ اول خطوة وانت عليك التجديد*​


*يسهلوووووووووووووووو:yahoo::yahoo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

اسف لو زعلتك منى


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*مش ناسيك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *me too* ​


* me 3:spor2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *لا ممكن بقى *
> *امشى يا بت انتى*​


* لا مش ممكن بقا:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *انا ف انتظار وعودك عارفة ان الوعد اكيد*​
> *انا هبدأ اول خطوة وانت عليك التجديد*​


* والعفش علي مين ههههههههههههههه:smile01*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *والعفش علي مين ههههههههههههههه:smile01*​


*عيكى :ura1::ura1:*
*حلوة يا بت يا روكا:smile01:smile01*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *عيكى :ura1::ura1:*
> 
> *حلوة يا بت يا روكا:smile01:smile01*​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*مانا عارفة اني حلوة:t23:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *مانا عارفة اني حلوة:t23:*​


* اه  سكر يك زيادة*
*بس انا بتكلم على الكومنت  مش عليكى :a63::a63::a63:*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *اه سكر يك زيادة*
> *بس انا بتكلم على الكومنت مش عليكى :a63::a63::a63:*


* هههههههههههه*
*وانا والتعليق واحد:act23:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يخليك لياااااااا


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

* أزاى بنبص لبعض بأستغراب .. وبنتقابل زى الاغراب

طب ده احنا محصلناش اتنين صحااب ..*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااا معاك


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *وانا والتعليق واحد:act23:*​


 يعنى انتى والتعليق طلعتو اخوات :nunu0000::nunu0000:
مبروووووووووووك:smile01:smile01


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يعنى انتى والتعليق طلعتو اخوات :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> مبروووووووووووك:smile01:smile01


* الله يبارك فيك:boxing:*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 فبراير 2011)

فيييييييييينك


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى تكون بخير ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*خليك معايا*​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *خليك معايا*​




*لا مش فاضى :new6:
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *لا مش فاضى :new6:*​


* هههههههههههههه رخم:a63:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

وحشتنى


----------



## Rosetta (13 فبراير 2011)

*أجيله شمال يجيلي يمين :nunu0000:​*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*تقيل برخامه :smil8:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *تقيل برخامه :smil8:*​


* مين هو ده:t33:*​


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2011)

يابني اصحي بقي مش كل الناس مثل بعضها


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

*ياتري مرتاح؟؟؟*​


----------



## just member (13 فبراير 2011)

هايدا قراري وسامحني بجد انا مش بدي اكون مضايقك بأيامي هايدا انا زعلان من نفسي اكتير لكن صدقني غصب عني محتاج تفهمني وتراعي ظروفي ووضعي هايدا ارجوك سامحني واعطيني هايدا الفرصة واعطيها لنفسك جايز جدا ماتتكررش الك من تاني...


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

*زعلتنى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *زعلتنى*​


* مين بقا ياجون:act19:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مين بقا ياجون:act19:*​


* مانا قولتليك وشكلنا هنطرد بسبب الموضوع دا*
*يلا مسك الختام:new6::new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مانا قولتليك وشكلنا هنطرد بسبب الموضوع دا*
> 
> *يلا مسك الختام:new6::new6:*​


* ممممممممممم*
*هتوحشنا يا جون*​


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2011)

*ازاى انا توصل بيا وتوصل بيك تيجى تمشى ومسلمش عليك .. واجى امشى تسبنى بسرعه ومتقوليش خليك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (13 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش فهماك 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسمحك


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يسهلوووووووووووووووو:yahoo::yahoo:*​


*هههههههههههههه
جونا يسهلو 
دى ترنيمة يا تحفة
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * لا مش ممكن بقا:a63:*​


*لالالالالالا ممكن بقى
شكلك هتتعضى 
اتقى شرى
كوبة ع راى واحدة صاحبتنا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههههه*
> *جونا يسهلو *
> *دى ترنيمة يا تحفة*​


 سورى   مكنش قصدى


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> سورى   مكنش قصدى


*اممممممممممممممم
سورى يبقى ف اكتئاب
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * والعفش علي مين ههههههههههههههه:smile01*​


*هههههههههههه
عليه طبعا
مش كفاية هياخد جوهرة زيى
*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*كان نفسي تحس بيا ..
*​


----------



## كوك (14 فبراير 2011)

_*انا محتجلك*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا ليك يا يسوعى 
بحبك اوى 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## totty (14 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يهديك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يهديك​*


*حاولت بس مفيش اى فايدة:a82::a82:*​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه طيب براحه دماغك يا كوتش هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

احذر من تصرفاتك لعلها تحزن الاخرين ​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

دماغى وانا حر فيها
على راى اللى قال
شعبى وانا حر فيه
اغسله اكويه انشره وارمية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> دماغى وانا حر فيها
> على راى اللى قال
> شعبى وانا حر فيه
> اغسله اكويه انشره وارمية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههههههه 
سيب الشعب فى حاله :t32:​


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> سيب الشعب فى حاله :t32:​


*يا عم دماغى وجعانى حرام عليك :new6::new6:*
*وبعدين انا مش غلط فى الشعب*
*انا بغسله*
:smil15::smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> دماغى وانا حر فيها
> على راى اللى قال
> شعبى وانا حر فيه
> اغسله اكويه انشره وارمية
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 

هههههههههههه:gy0000:


----------



## johna&jesus (14 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه:gy0000:


* :new6::new6: بتفكرينى بواحدة اسمها نصة :smil15::smil15::smil15:*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (14 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *يا عم دماغى وجعانى حرام عليك :new6::new6:*
> *وبعدين انا مش غلط فى الشعب*
> *انا بغسله*
> 
> :smil15::smil15:​


 
ههههههههههههه
اذا كان غسيل ماشى :fun_lol:​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*كدبه وعاشها قلبى .. بس كان الذنب ذنبي .. مش بلومك بس روح زى اللى راح*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *لالالالالالا ممكن بقى*
> *شكلك هتتعضى *
> *اتقى شرى*
> *كوبة ع راى واحدة صاحبتنا*​


* لالالالالالالالالالالالالالال مش ممكن بقا:t32:*
*مابخاااااااااافش:spor22:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *عليه طبعا*
> *مش كفاية هياخد جوهرة زيى*​


* جوووووووووووهرة اسم الله*
*خليني ساكتة الواحد مش عايز يتكلم:dance:*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*بقوله شكرا  !! ​*


----------



## روزي86 (14 فبراير 2011)

مبسوووطه اني اطمنت عليكي


----------



## menasonjesus (14 فبراير 2011)

انا اسف​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*يارب يكون يومك حلو النهاردة​*


----------



## تيمو (14 فبراير 2011)

*أنا آسف*

*i'm sorry*

*je suis desole*


*ولو بعرف أحكيها بلغة تانية كان حكيتها ...*


شو أقول لك: أنا غبي ، بجد غبي ... يمكن مش عارف أقرأ الكلمات ، يمكن بقرأها ومش فاهمها ، اعذري جهلي، غبائي ، قلّة فهمي ، صغر عقلي ... 

بجد آسف


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*ايه فكرك بيا​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ايه فكرك بيا​*


* ياتري اييييييييه:smil15:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ياتري اييييييييه:smil15:*​



*
ايون يا اوختى روح اسئليه ايه بقا :giveup:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ايون يا اوختى روح اسئليه ايه بقا :giveup:*​


* هو مين وانا طيراااااااان اساله:yahoo:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * هو مين وانا طيراااااااان اساله:yahoo:*​



*
اللى افتكرنى يابت :smil12:​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * جوووووووووووهرة اسم الله*
> *خليني ساكتة الواحد مش عايز يتكلم:dance:*​



*انتى يا بت هعضك 
لا اتكلمى شكلى هموتك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (14 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة*​


----------



## Twin (14 فبراير 2011)

*أفتقدك ...*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

*جالك يوووووم مش تشوف النوم ​*


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*أطلع من حياتى بقى
*​


----------



## oesi no (14 فبراير 2011)

*بكرهك
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أطلع من حياتى بقى
> *​



*قوله انصرف وهينصرف *


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*مش راضى .. وانا مش عارف اخرجه 
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (14 فبراير 2011)

نعملك زار ونخرجة 
هههههههه​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *اللى افتكرنى يابت :smil12:*​


* ايوة هو ميييييييييييين بقا:fun_lol:*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*كل واحد من دلوقتى حر فى حياته..*
*يحب اللى عايزه ويشيل اللى عايزه من حساباته..*
*هنعتبرها حكاية تافهة ونعتبر أشواقنا ماتوا..*
*يادوب نلحق نعيش اللى فاضل..*
*وكفاية اللى ضاع بالساهل..*
*وسنين العمر اللى فاتوا..*
*نكمل لية؟. وعشان اية؟. دة البعد أريح..*
*خلصت خلاص.. لعبة الاحساس..*
*بلاش بقى فى بعضنا نجرح..*
*أنا عارف دى صعبة شوية..*
*عليك زى ماعليا ..*
*بس الحقيقة دايما بتجرح...*
*أنا عايزك بس لما أبعد تفتكرنى بكل خير..*
*متقولش عنى دة كان خاين ودة كان كداب كبير..*
*وأنا بردة مش جايب فى سيرتك..*
*عشان أبقى مرتاح الضمير ..*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *انتى يا بت هعضك *
> *لا اتكلمى شكلى هموتك*​


* ههههههههه*
*فداكي يا جميل:new8:*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي حزينة يا رب ​*


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*ثانكس على التقييم يا ذوق 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نفسي حزينة يا رب ​*


* ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​


----------



## Rosetta (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ربنا يفرحك يا قمر*​



*ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انتي 
ويفرحك كمان​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * ايوة هو ميييييييييييين بقا:fun_lol:*​





*هههههههههه
وانا يش عرفنى بقا  :smil12:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انتي *
> 
> *ويفرحك كمان*​


* الله هنعاكس بقا:love34:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *وانا يش عرفنى بقا :smil12:*​


* يا شيييييييييييييييخة:999:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

راجعة ليسوع قال:


> نعملك زار ونخرجة
> هههههههه​





*هههههههههههههه
تفتكرى هيطلع يا راجعة​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * يا شيييييييييييييييخة:999:*​




*تؤتؤ لسة مش ربيت اللحية يا اوخت :99:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تؤتؤ لسة مش ربيت اللحية يا اوخت :99:​*


* الله الله الله*
*ماهي مش هتتربي غير لو وريتها العين الحمرا:new6:*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * الله الله الله*
> *ماهي مش هتتربي غير لو وريتها العين الحمرا:new6:*​



*
ههههههههه
موريها الحمرا والزرقا ومش راضية تتربى :boxing:​*


----------



## just member (14 فبراير 2011)

يعني بدك شو احكيلك بس


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> 
> *موريها الحمرا والزرقا ومش راضية تتربى :boxing:*​


* مممممممممممم طب كده برضه تزعلي باقي الالوانleasantr*​


----------



## marcelino (14 فبراير 2011)

*شكرا على كل حاجه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*لا تعليق  ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

*أأأأأأمشى !!
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (15 فبراير 2011)

*انسانى عشان تعرف تعيش​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

صباح الفل ياباشا ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> صباح الفل ياباشا ​


 

صباح النورleasantr هههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> صباح النورleasantr هههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه
صباح العسل يا روزى ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> 
> صباح العسل يا روزى ​


 

اخبار الطقم ايه :t9:

يوووووووووه قصدي سنانك ههههههههه:11azy:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اخبار الطقم ايه :t9:
> 
> يوووووووووه قصدي سنانك ههههههههه:11azy:


 
نشكر ربنا احسن كتير دلوقتى 
مافيش طقم :08:
ههههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> نشكر ربنا احسن كتير دلوقتى
> 
> مافيش طقم :08:
> ههههههههههه​


 

هههههههه يارب دايما كويس يا باشا

مع ان الطقم هيكون اريحلك ههههههههه:bud::59:


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

احاول اخفي احساسي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههه يارب دايما كويس يا باشا
> 
> مع ان الطقم هيكون اريحلك ههههههههه:bud::59:


 
ميرسى يا روزى 
لالالالالالا طقم لاء 
كده تمام اوى :ura1:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

احساسي عاتي خالص مالص


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> ميرسى يا روزى
> 
> لالالالالالا طقم لاء
> 
> كده تمام اوى :ura1:​


 

ههههههههههه لالالالالا طقم اه:smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالا طقم اه:smil15:


 
كوبه :yahoo:
هههههههههههههه ​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> كوبه :yahoo:
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه ​


 

ههههههههههههه

كوبه في وشك يا سم  بس هه:t32::a63:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> كوبه في وشك يا سم بس هه:t32::a63:


 
اى اى 
كده هفقد الذاكره :a4:
انتى المسؤله :t30:
مش روزى leasantr​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اى اى
> 
> كده هفقد الذاكره :a4:
> انتى المسؤله :t30:
> ...


 

ههههههههههههههه:act23::bud:


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

بطلو  رغي 
انا بدي نام:smil15::smil15::smil15:




ههههههههههههه
طبعا انتي عارفة نفسك


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> بطلو رغي
> انا بدي نام:smil15::smil15::smil15:
> 
> 
> ...


 
هههههههههه

كوبه+ كوبه= جوجو وكوكو ربنا يهد القوي

بس هه :love34::2: ههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> بطلو رغي
> انا بدي نام:smil15::smil15::smil15:
> 
> 
> ...


 
احم احم 
مش برغى انا :hlp:
ههههههههههه​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> كوبه+ كوبه= جوجو وكوكو ربنا يهد القوي
> 
> بس هه :love34::2: ههههههههههه


 
هههههههه
حلوه المعادله دى :bomb:​


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

مش انت يا كوكو
دي البت الكوبة دي


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> 
> حلوه المعادله دى :bomb:​


 

اه حطالها حبه سكر يا خفيف:smil15: هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مش انت يا كوكو
> دي البت الكوبة دي


 
هههههههههه

انا مش بت يا واد انت

انا خالتك روزي ههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> مش انت يا كوكو
> دي البت الكوبة دي


هههههههههههه
اه الكوبه :gy0000:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اه حطالها حبه سكر يا خفيف:smil15: هههههههههه


هههههههه
مش بحب السكر الكتير 
كوبه :smil15:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> انا مش بت يا واد انت
> 
> انا خالتك روزي ههههههههههههه:new6::smil15:


هههههههههه
الخاله روزى وصلت :smil15:​


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههههه
> 
> 
> اه الكوبه :gy0000:​


 

هههههههه شكلي هفجر حد يا كماحه:yaka:


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههه
> 
> مش بحب السكر الكتير
> 
> كوبه :smil15:​


 

ههههههههههه اه انت عارفه:smil12::dance: انك كوبه ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> 
> الخاله روزى وصلت :smil15:​


 

هههههههه اينحم:smil15::new6:


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*مش رح قول شي  ​*


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

*حبنى أو حب غيرى .. صيرت فى عمرى خيال*


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يرشدك للصالح


----------



## just member (15 فبراير 2011)

شكرااا


----------



## روزي86 (15 فبراير 2011)

ربناااااااا يقويك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## sahran (15 فبراير 2011)

*متى اشوفك*


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*الى متى !​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (15 فبراير 2011)

*مش هقول حاجة هحتفظ بيها لنفسي*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (15 فبراير 2011)

*ولا تهمنى خلاص
*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

*شو سهل الحكي !!!!​*


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *شو سهل الحكي !!!!​*


*ان شاء الله ربى هيسهل الفعل كما سهل الحكى 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 فبراير 2011)

oesi_no قال:


> *ان شاء الله ربى هيسهل الفعل كما سهل الحكى
> *​



*ههههههههه 
ما اعتقد يا جورج ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (15 فبراير 2011)

*كل دة ربع ساعه ؟؟:thnk0001:*​


----------



## marcelino (15 فبراير 2011)

*خساره : شعبيتك بتقل
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *كل دة ربع ساعه ؟؟:thnk0001:*​



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش زي اللحظات اللي كانو بيطلعو ساعاااااااااااااااااااااات وعليهم قافله كمان*


----------



## oesi no (15 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه
> ما اعتقد يا جورج ​*


ثقتى بالرب


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 فبراير 2011)

*ثقتى فيك راحت خلاص
*​


----------



## totty (16 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك​*​


----------



## روزي86 (16 فبراير 2011)

خسرتني خلاص بكل تأكيد


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليكى​


----------



## Rosetta (16 فبراير 2011)

*Nothing​*


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2011)

*زى العسل
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (16 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *زى العسل
> *​


*مانا عارفة:gy0000:*​


----------



## marcelino (16 فبراير 2011)

*أنت مخبر فاشل
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 فبراير 2011)

*العدرا تكون معاكي ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*فرحتك بتفرحنى بجد 
*​


----------



## marcelino (17 فبراير 2011)

*محدش هيخاف 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2011)

انت  بتوحش نفسك  بكتيرررررررررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يوفقك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 فبراير 2011)

*للصبر حدود​*


----------



## johna&jesus (17 فبراير 2011)

شكلك وحش اووووووووووووووى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 فبراير 2011)

*مش انا اللي اعمل كده *​


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2011)

*صدمتنى 
بس متشكر 
علمتنى حاجة متعلمتهاش قبل كدة
مديش الامان لحد
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يفرح قلبك دايما​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*بحبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــك اوى يا عدرا يا امى *

:new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8::new8:​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

نفسي افهمك اكتر من هيك


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

عدناااااااااااااا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مفتقدة الايام*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

وحشتوني


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*وجودك مش فارق*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحميك ويكون معك ​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

ويحميكي يا روزيتا ... ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ويحميكي يا روزيتا ... ههههههههههههههههه



*هههههههه 
مررررسي يا باشا​*


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*نهارك ابيض 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *نهارك ابيض
> *​


*نهارك سعيد :ura1:*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *نهارك ابيض
> *​





+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نهارك سعيد :ura1:*​



*نهاركم عسل و قشطة :smile02​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نهاركم عسل و قشطة :smile02​*


 
ونهارك جميد كركي ، وفول مدمّس ... 

:new6:


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ونهارك جميد كركي ، وفول مدمّس ...
> 
> :new6:



*يا سلااااااااااااااام على هيك نهار 
جميد كركي و منسف :new8:​*


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا سلااااااااااااااام على هيك نهار *
> 
> *جميد كركي و منسف :new8:*​


 
تفضلي نكسبك معنا على الغدا


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> تفضلي نكسبك معنا على الغدا



*تسلم تسلم بالافراح و الاعياد الوطنية انشاء الله 30:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

عسل موووووووووت


----------



## تيمو (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *تسلم تسلم بالافراح و الاعياد الوطنية انشاء الله 30:​*


 
هههههههههههههههههههههه

وبنضل ندبك على أنغام جيشنا جيش الوطن


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*زى الشبح*​


----------



## Rosetta (18 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> وبنضل ندبك على أنغام جيشنا جيش الوطن


*
يا سلااااااااام على الوطنية :gun:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

مخصمااااااااااااااك

بس هه ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *نهاركم عسل و قشطة :smile02​*


*عسل ماشي قشطة فطاري :gy0000:*​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

فيا ضيق تجاهك​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر ليك بجد


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كبر دماغك شوية زى ما بتقول​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> الف شكر ليك بجد


*

العفو العفو

تعالى كل يوم بقا :smile01​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *العفو العفو*​
> 
> *تعالى كل يوم بقا :smile01*​


 

هههههههههه

فين ها فين :59:


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*حديد قلبى يا فرغلى ههههه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> فين ها فين :59:



*
هههههههه
ما انتى عارفة المقر الرسمى بقا بتعنا :giveup:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حديد قلبى يا فرغلى ههههه
> *​





*هههههههه الله يرحم ايام حديد عز بقا :new6:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *هههههههه*
> 
> *ما انتى عارفة المقر الرسمى بقا بتعنا :giveup:*​


 

ههههههههههه اه عارفه:smil15:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه اه عارفه:smil15:



*
هههههههههههه خليها فى سرك بقا :shutup22:​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه

حاتر هحطها واقفل عليه ههههههههه


----------



## minatosaaziz (18 فبراير 2011)

يا رب تخلي عندك دم .!!!!!


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه
> 
> حاتر هحطها واقفل عليه ههههههههه



*
هههههههههههه
اوعى تبوظ بس :smile02​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه لالالالالالا مش تقلقي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههه طويب​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

اممممممممم

فكر كويس


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش عاجبنى*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااا معاك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كل دة ليه​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

انت اللي عملت كده

اتحمل بقي النتيجة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*فييينك كل دة​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يساعدك


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

سألتك كتير ولكنك لا تدرك حقيقة الامر


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

تعبت بسببك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفالك​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

كوووووووووووووبه


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*يا حبيبى تعاااااااالى .. ترارارا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده يا جميل


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*هعضك ​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاااااااجه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كلامى مش بيهمك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*غصب عني وعنك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*بص لنفسك شوية​*


----------



## minatosaaziz (18 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههه .
أنت اثبت ان كلامي صح مع انه مش موجه ليك . ربنا يسامحك .


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*فرحانة لك اوى*​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*كان نفسنا وبقى شكلنا منفسنااااااش
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 فبراير 2011)

*النهايه ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*شـــكـــرا​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*لو ف حاجة هتزعلنا بلاها
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة اقولك اية​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (18 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة اقولك اية 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 فبراير 2011)

*كنت فاكرة انى اغلى من كدة عندك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*لسسسسسسسسسسسسسه ماجتش*
*لان لسه زي مانا *​


----------



## marcelino (18 فبراير 2011)

*اتغيرتى كتييير
*​


----------



## just member (18 فبراير 2011)

فعلا سئمت كل افعالكم والمشكلة هلا اني مو عارف اتخذ اي قرار صحيح
اتركوني لحالي ارجوكم​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 فبراير 2011)

*بلاش تعمل كده*​


----------



## marmora jesus (18 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يعلم هزعل بجد
​


----------



## johna&jesus (19 فبراير 2011)

اول مرة افرح فى زعلك 
طلعت متستاهلش
اى حاجة


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 فبراير 2011)

*تصدق طلعت متفرقش عندى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*مش رح أقوله شي ​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

امتي بقي
دة كدة كتير اوووي


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

انت صديقي الغالي عندي اوي وربنا يخليك ليا


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2011)

*ورقه محروقه بالنسبالى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

يارب مش تضايق تاني


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2011)

*فكك منى
*​


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

شكرا عن جد


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2011)

*اغُرب عن وجهى يااااا
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*عااااااادي جدا​​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

مافهمتكش ومش عارف المحادثة دي سببها اية


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

لما كلمتك بقيت احسن من الاول


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> لما كلمتك بقيت احسن من الاول



:36_22_25:


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

اية يا عياد دة علي اساس انها كانت بتكلمك انت


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :36_22_25:




ههههههههه وده من ايهleasantr


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> اية يا عياد دة علي اساس انها كانت بتكلمك انت




ههههههههههههههه:heat:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> اية يا عياد دة علي اساس انها كانت بتكلمك انت



لا خالص 
بس مفيش حد في بالي اقوله حاجه 

قولت ارخم علي حد ومش لقيت اولي من نصه ارخم عليه 
ولا في اعتراض يا نصه ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه وده من ايهleasantr



ده من الملل بعيد عنك وعن السامعين والشايفين  والقاعدين والواقفين :a63:


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> لا خالص
> بس مفيش حد في بالي اقوله حاجه
> 
> قولت رخم علي حد ومش لقيت اولي من صه ارخم عليه
> ولا في اعتراض يا نصه ؟




ههههههههههه

رخم براحتك يا باشا

كله بيطلع في الغسيل هههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (19 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ده من الملل بعيد عنك وعن السامعين والشايفين  والقاعدين والواقفين :a63:




طب ليه كده بس

حاول تجدد من يومك عشان مش تحس بالملل


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*يا أنا يا هو :nunu0000:​*


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفى
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 فبراير 2011)

الرب يساااااااااااامحك عاللي عم تعملو فيي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*عمرى ما كنت بعرف اكره حد بالطريقة دى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*بياع و شاطر ​*


----------



## تيمو (19 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بياع و شاطر ​*



:scenic:


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفى بسرعه
*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> :scenic:



:t31:​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*أووووووف​*


----------



## marmora jesus (19 فبراير 2011)

خلصت الحكاية 
​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 فبراير 2011)

*بلاش تغيب عني وتختفي*​


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*ما بدي احكي شي :shutup22:​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

مسامحك وبحبك رغم اللي بتصنعو فيا
اة لم اقوي عليك ولا اقوي اطلاقا
لكن يسوع المسيح الهي الحي هو اقوي منك وسيخرجني سريعا من مذلتي
اثق تماما بهيك ووقتها سأبتسم لك
لانك من وصلتني لسؤال قلبي الداااائم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> خلصت الحكاية
> ​



كله للخير ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

*زعلانة منك بس بعزك برضو​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

*بكرهـــــــــك
بكرهـــــــــك
بكرهـــــــــك
بكرهـــــــــك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بكرهـــــــــك
> بكرهـــــــــك
> بكرهـــــــــك
> بكرهـــــــــك​*


*

قوليلى مين اللى مزعلك كدة
وانا اقطعهوالك ياقمرة :crazy_pil​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (19 فبراير 2011)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *
> 
> قوليلى مين اللى مزعلك كدة
> وانا اقطعهوالك ياقمرة :crazy_pil​*



*اللي مزعلني حد بكرهه بس بحبه بنفس الوقت وهو عارف نفسة يا سندريلا 

مررررسي يا حبي 
و يا رب ما يزعلك حد ابدا ابدا ​*


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بكرهـــــــــك
> بكرهـــــــــك
> بكرهـــــــــك
> بكرهـــــــــك​*



بس بس هدي يا روزيتا
الكرة مش بتاعنا خالص
لان من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة
ماتجعلي اي شيئ بفقد سلامك الداخلي ومحبتك لاي شيئ مهما كان صغير
سلام ونعمة


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (19 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اللي مزعلني حد بكرهه بس بحبه بنفس الوقت وهو عارف نفسة يا سندريلا
> 
> مررررسي يا حبي
> و يا رب ما يزعلك حد ابدا ابدا ​*




*امممممممممم وزانى قلبك مع عقلك وهتلاقى الحل اكيد
وربنا يبعد عنك كل زعل ياقمرتى يارب ​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

just member قال:


> بس بس هدي يا روزيتا
> الكرة مش بتاعنا خالص
> لان من لا يحب لم يعرف الله لان الله محبة
> ماتجعلي اي شيئ بفقد سلامك الداخلي ومحبتك لاي شيئ مهما كان صغير
> سلام ونعمة



*حاضر يا جوجو 
بس انا مش قصدي كره بمعنى الكره
يعني فيك تقووول زعل بس 
انا بعمري ما كرهت حد ولا رح اكره حد  

ربنا يباركك و يسعدك يا جوجو​*


----------



## Rosetta (19 فبراير 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *امممممممممم وزانى قلبك مع عقلك وهتلاقى الحل اكيد
> وربنا يبعد عنك كل زعل ياقمرتى يارب ​*


*مررررسي يا عسل  
ربنا يخليكي و يبعد عنك الزعل​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (19 فبراير 2011)

ولا هعبرك​


----------



## marcelino (19 فبراير 2011)

*انت فين يا ابو نسمه
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2011)

*قلقانة عليك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*فعلا شخصيتك اتغيرت كتيييييييييييييييير
بس للأسوأ 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 فبراير 2011)

*نوم العوافى ​*


----------



## كوك (20 فبراير 2011)

_الرب يكون معاااااااك  الى الابد _

_يا حبيب قلبى _​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*كنتى عسل انهاردة وكل يوم يعنى 
ههههههههه
*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 فبراير 2011)

قول اللي جواك وخلص


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

وجودك جانبي هون عليا كتير يا حبيبتي


----------



## johna&jesus (20 فبراير 2011)

*يارب تكون  احسن*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

خدني في حضنك يا يسوع


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

*صباحك فل
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

مليش غيرك يا يسوع


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

*كــــلك ذوق
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

فكك مني 
وخليك في حالك 
احسنلك :smil8:​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

*حاجات كتير اتغيرت
*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

مبرررررررررروك يا قمر


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

بحببببببببببببببك اوووووووووووووى 
اشكرك انك دايما معايا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*هموت من القلق*​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

*وبعدين معك ؟​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هموت من القلق*​


*من اية حبيبتى
ربنا يطمنك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وبعدين معك ؟​*


*لو مجبهاش البر
اضربيه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

:smil15:​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *لو مجبهاش البر
> اضربيه*​


*فعلا الضرب هو الحل :nunu0000: هههههههههههه ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *فعلا الضرب هو الحل :nunu0000: هههههههههههه ​*



الجمله دي مش غريبه عليا " بتفكرني بالاسلام هو الحل " :act19:
متنسيش تربي ذقنك :smile01​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> الجمله دي مش غريبه عليا " بتفكرني بالاسلام هو الحل " :act19:
> متنسيش تربي ذقنك :smile01​



*لا هما غيروها الى الضرب هو الحل :fun_oops:
وخلي الذقن علييييييك يا عياد انت أولى فيها :fun_lol: 
​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (20 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا هما غيروها الى الضرب هو الحل :fun_oops:
> وخلي الذقن علييييييك يا عياد انت أولى فيها :fun_lol:
> ​*



ليه بس 
دا انتي بالدقن هيبقي شكلك جامد اخر ستين حاجه  :ura1:​


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> ليه بس
> دا انتي بالدقن هيبقي شكلك جامد اخر ستين حاجه  :ura1:​



*طيب فرصة أجرب هههههههههههه 
​*


----------



## مسرة (20 فبراير 2011)

انتي سخيفة جدا الى اقصى الحدود


----------



## Rosetta (20 فبراير 2011)

مسرة قال:


> انتي سخيفة جدا الى اقصى الحدود



*اوف اوف 
طولي بالك يا قمر مش مستاهلة يا حبيبتي 
المسيح علمنا التسامح و المحبة 

ربنا يحميكي ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*بلاش تعمل اللي بتقول عليه*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *من اية حبيبتى*
> *ربنا يطمنك*​


* ميرسي يا قمر ربنا يخليكي*​


----------



## legendary man (20 فبراير 2011)

الاعبك شطرنج


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

*خلي بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## marcelino (20 فبراير 2011)

*ليلتك اسود فى كحلى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ليلتك اسود فى كحلى
> *​


*ميييييييييين بقا:smile01*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده يا جميل


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> احلام سعيده يا جميل


*ميرسي ميرسي:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (20 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ميرسي ميرسي:t30:*​




ههههههههههههه

روحي نامي يابت:budo:


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

_*الحياه بقيت  سودا بسببك بجد*_
_*مش عارف  انت فاهم كدا ولا لا*_​


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

صبااااااااح الفل


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2011)

*Yes , I'm Breathing - No , I'm Not Alive ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

هتتعب كتير كداااااا


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

اكيد انت غلط


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

_*مكنش العشم *_
_*تقول عليا كدا*_​


----------



## just member (21 فبراير 2011)

تعبت منك بجد


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 فبراير 2011)

اقولك محتاجلك يا غالى بجد​


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2011)

بطل غلاسة شوية واظهر حبة


----------



## روزي86 (21 فبراير 2011)

الف سلامه يا جميل


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2011)

*كرهتك لأنني أحببتك ​*


----------



## احلى ديانة (21 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *كرهتك لأنني أحببتك ​*



تصدقى وانا كمان يا روز


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2011)

*ماذا أقول لك يا اللي في بالي؟*

المشكلة أنني أشعر بأنني مكبّل بأمور كثيرة ، تعبتُ من مجرد كوني مشاهد للأحداث تمر أمامي وأنا عاجز أن أكون طرف في تلك الأحداث ... إن امتلكتُ الجرأة ، ذلك كوني أخشى أن أكون مشاهد من جديد ، جزء من الجمهور ، مصفّق مع المصفقين ...

..........................................


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2011)

*لسه متل ما انت ​*


----------



## تيمو (21 فبراير 2011)

أسعى للتغيير ... أكثر ما يُزعجني أنني أرى ذات السيناريو سيتكرر ، وكأنني وجدتُ لأكون أحد المهنئين في كل قصة ... فصول روايتي تكرر ذاتها ، خاتمة قصصي متشابهه لدرجة الملل ! 

اعذر ضعفي ، ترددي ، خوفي ...


----------



## Rosetta (21 فبراير 2011)

*مش بتستاهل احكيلك شي​*


----------



## noraa (21 فبراير 2011)

اقولة هصلحلك لو قولتلى الموضوع الحقيقى بس هو دلوقتى فى الشغل


----------



## marcelino (21 فبراير 2011)

*مافيش حد طيب ..
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

_*زيك زى غيرك *_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2011)

*محتاجاكى جدااااااااااا
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *محتاجاكى جدااااااااااا
> *​



مانا معاكى اهو هههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (21 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> مانا معاكى اهو هههههههههههه​


*ههههههههههههههه منورانى 30:
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (21 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارف  بس اكيد انت الغلطان*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

قلبك اسود اوي


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*مش عارفة افهمك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

صليلي كتير اوي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*عايزة اعضك هههههههههه​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ليه بتكدب


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*فيــــنك​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ليه تضايق وليه تزعل خليك كده فرحان علي طول ههههههههههه


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 فبراير 2011)

*واقفة ليه الايام بينك وبينى​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

حاول تقتنع وبلاش تزعل


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

خلينى اشووووووووووف​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

عسلللللللل


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
يارب تخفى وترجعى تشوفى من تانى ههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

روووووووووح نام بقي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

كفاااااااااااايه  بوظتى الدنيا ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> كفاااااااااااايه  بوظتى الدنيا ههههههههههههههههه​


*هههههههههههههههه اوعى يكون قصدك على ...........:smile02
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنااااااا يهديك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه اوعى يكون قصدك على ...........:smile02
> *​



قصدى على موضة السنه الجديده 
مافيش اخضر ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> قصدى على موضة السنه الجديده
> مافيش اخضر ههههههههههههههههه​


*صباحو فضايح
لا فى ماتستعجليييييييييش 
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *صباحو فضايح
> لا فى ماتستعجليييييييييش
> هههههههههه
> *​



دايما مستعجله كده 
اخس عليا ههههههههههههه
ادينا اعدين الليل طويل :smile02​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

*فرحان انى اطمنت عليكى*
*هيييييييييييييييييييييييه* ​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

اتخنقت​


----------



## johna&jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اتخنقت​


* هو انا كلمتيك :spor22::spor22:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> * هو انا كلمتيك :spor22::spor22:*​






ههههههههههههههههههههه
حد جه جنبك يا حج ؟​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يوفقك ويسعدك


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

*و بعدين​*


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يهديك


----------



## marcelino (22 فبراير 2011)

*كلك ذوق
*​


----------



## oesi no (22 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *كلك ذوق
> *​


*بالظبط كدة 
هو دة اللى عاوز اقوله 
*​


----------



## raffy (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## روزي86 (22 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*خايفة تكون شكوكى صح
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (22 فبراير 2011)

:| :| :|​


----------



## sony_33 (22 فبراير 2011)

:smile01:smile01:smile01:smile01​


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

:10_9_209[1]:​


----------



## sony_33 (22 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :10_9_209[1]:​


*
لية كدة يعنى
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (22 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *
> لية كدة يعنى
> ههههههههههههههههه*​



*مش عارفة كنت بتفرج على الابتسامات فحبيت اشكالهم ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*ليلتك بيضه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 فبراير 2011)

يا وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااتي انت​


----------



## marcelino (23 فبراير 2011)

*ولا كانك موجودة اصلا
*​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## marcelino (24 فبراير 2011)

*يا خسارة*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (24 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## totty (24 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا معاك ويقويك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 فبراير 2011)

*خلى عندكوا دم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

*لا ليك في حب ولا في عشرة :hlp:​*


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا ليك في حب ولا في عشرة :hlp:​*


 
*ولا في عشرة على الشجرة :spor24: :ura1:*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *ولا في عشرة على الشجرة :spor24: :ura1:*


*ههههههههههههه
بايخة جدا جدا :new6: ​*


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بايخة جدا جدا :new6: *​


 
*لأ حلوة وخاوة :gun::boxing::nunu0000:*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *لأ حلوة وخاوة :gun::boxing::nunu0000:*



*بتهددني في الاسلحة كمان ​*


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *بتهددني في الاسلحة كمان ​*


 
طيب يا ستي بلاها الأسلحة ... نرجع نعيد النص بأيقونات مختلفة:

*لأ حلوة وخاوة* :mus25:


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طيب يا ستي بلاها الأسلحة ... نرجع نعيد النص بأيقونات مختلفة:
> 
> *لأ حلوة وخاوة* :mus25:



*يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام :wub:​*


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا سلااااااااااااااااااااام :wub:*​


 
*:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:*

*مين لازم يحكي يا سلاااااااااااااااام ؟؟ مش عارف !!*


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:*
> 
> *مين لازم يحكي يا سلاااااااااااااااام ؟؟ مش عارف !!*


*
انت :smile01​*


----------



## تيمو (24 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *انت :smile01*​


 
*بعرف :66:*


----------



## HappyButterfly (24 فبراير 2011)

*سوووووورى
*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

نفسي تحصل معجزة ليك ​


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههه
انسي يا امي...


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 فبراير 2011)

يصنع العجايب ويحقق المحال وانفاسة تزلزل اثاثات الجبال 
يفتح يمينة يشبع المحتاجين ويمد يدة يمسح الدمع اللي سايل


----------



## just member (24 فبراير 2011)

انا مو نسيت هايدا
لكن خليني بطريقي


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

*اليوم كان هيبقى اجمل لو  كنت جيت*​


----------



## Coptic Man (24 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اقوله

اصحي يا نايم وحد الدايم ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 فبراير 2011)

انت بقي بحالك 
ولا تسوي عندي شلن​


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

يارب تكون مرتاح


----------



## Rosetta (24 فبراير 2011)

:110105~127:​


----------



## johna&jesus (24 فبراير 2011)

كلمى يا روزى  روزا بتقوليك روحى برا


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه يا تحفه ياللي بتهدي النفوس

روزيتا حبيبتي

اطلع منها انت هههههههه


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*مانا  طالع اهوه*
*حتى  هاخد الباب معايا*
*بس شكليك وحش اوى  اول يوم اشراف يتعمل فيكى كدا ؟؟؟*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههه

ربنا يهد القوي يا جون

بس هه هههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*مش فاهمة حاجة*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

_*عارفة انى بعشق  الصورة دى علشان كدا بتضعفينى بيها*_
_*ربنا يحميكى*_​


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يعدل حالك*


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

بحب اشوفك فرحان


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك اوى :new8:
بس اهدى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## raffy (25 فبراير 2011)

زهقت منك


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يسعدك دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*تصبح على نور ام النور *​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

عسل مووووووووووت


----------



## marmora jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

تعبت بجد​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

*الدنيا حر
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 فبراير 2011)

*It's so overr​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> نفسي اقوله
> 
> اصحي يا نايم وحد الدايم ​



*ههههههههه
يسلام الساعات بتلف بسرررررررعة اهو :t33:
مى توووو :new2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي افهم الدنيا ماشية ازاي؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

اتذكر الخير فقط


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## god love 2011 (25 فبراير 2011)

*يلا مع السلامه​*


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

*بقيتى سلبيه اوى
*​


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

بيصعب عليا فراقكم...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *نفسي افهم الدنيا ماشية ازاي؟؟؟؟*​




*بقت ماشيه بالعكس​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك ويسامحنا كلنا​*


----------



## dark girl _n (25 فبراير 2011)

ياريت نخلي عندنا شويه تقدير لتعب اللي حوالينا​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *بقت ماشيه بالعكس​*


*يااااااااااه محدش قالي:smil15:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*ياتري جيت*​


----------



## روزي86 (25 فبراير 2011)

يا واد يا تقيل هههههههههه


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

شو بحبك ونفسي اقولك


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 فبراير 2011)

*أنت مصدر تعزياتى يايسوع*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

*كل ده أكل :w00t:
ههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 فبراير 2011)

*أوووووووووووووووووف​*


----------



## treaz (25 فبراير 2011)

ابعد عنى ارجووووك لانى بجد مش هقدر انك تبعد عنى بعد كدة لكن دلوقتى ارحم


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

سامحينى لو كانت غلط فى حقيك 
بجد  مكنش قصدى


----------



## just member (25 فبراير 2011)

فهمت عليك
واتمني يكون الامر خير يارب


----------



## johna&jesus (25 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اقوليك الصراحة  بس  مش عارف *​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 فبراير 2011)

وحشتننننننننننى​


----------



## HappyButterfly (25 فبراير 2011)

*مبسوطة لك اوى
*​


----------



## twety (25 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت نحس ببعض
ومحدش يجرح فى التانى
*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*كنت محتاجليك اووووووووى*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (26 فبراير 2011)

نفسي اعرف انت عملت كدة ليه


----------



## lo siento_mucho (26 فبراير 2011)

*مش هقولك ارجع انت عارف اني اللي انت عملتو كنت عايزاه ليك من زماان رغم انووو بيوجع اوي*


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*بحبك خالص مالص بالص *


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

عارفه انك صديق مخلص جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*يومكوا عسل ههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

ياريت تكون قد المسئولية


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*عسل يا عسل
هههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *عسل يا عسل
> هههههههه
> *




ههههههههههه لا روزي بقي ههههههههه:t4:


----------



## marcelino (26 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ربنا يشفى
> *​




هههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## legendary man (26 فبراير 2011)

رحت فين !


----------



## marcelino (26 فبراير 2011)

*يااااااااارب بسرعه الحاله شكلها صعبه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده


----------



## twety (26 فبراير 2011)

*ماشى يا جميل
عسل يا روزى هههههههه
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*بعد كل اللي انتي فية انا اكتشفت اني اتفه شيئ في حياتك
ومن طريقتك اتاكدت ان وجودي زي عدمو
وبعد ايام كتير سهرت اشيل هم وبس , طلعت خبيث ف طلباتي وبتعامل بذكاء !
اظن كفاية كدة 
وربنا يسامحك ويسامحني

*


----------



## بطرس البرت (26 فبراير 2011)

I WANT TO TELL HIM THAT I REALLY JUST KNOW THE MEANING OF LOVE WZ U


----------



## raffy (26 فبراير 2011)

زعلانة منك جداااااااااااااا


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*وحشتنى​*


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2011)

*لا مكان لك في حياتي ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (26 فبراير 2011)

*لولا وجودك ف حياتى
مكنتش سيمون رجعت زى الاول
بشكرك​*


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يطمني عليك دايما


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

انى بحبهاااااااااااااا جداااااااا


----------



## treaz (26 فبراير 2011)

انااااااا مبسوطة انك صديقى


----------



## azazi (26 فبراير 2011)

ناس غريبة


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

وحشتني


----------



## marcelino (26 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اسمع صوتك ولو لثوانى بس
*​


----------



## Rosetta (26 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي أكرهك بس مش قادرة !​*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

كل اللي كان بينا انساه خلاص​


----------



## azazi (26 فبراير 2011)

انت مزاجي ومصلحجي وتلعب على الحبلين,


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*انت اللى حكمت على نفسك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

it's over​


----------



## just member (26 فبراير 2011)

الك صرخة من اعماق قلبي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

*اخرتها انى هخسريك*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2011)

*ممممم افيش*​


----------



## johna&jesus (26 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ممممم افيش*​


* طيب ايه اللى جابيك :11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*مش عايز اخسرك .. بس مش عارف اعمل ايه
*​


----------



## twety (27 فبراير 2011)

*انت هديتى *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

*يا ما قولتلك بلاش كلام
سيب اللحظه اللي كنا بنحلم بيها جميله حتى لو متحققتش
قلبي تعب من الكلام الحزين واصلا جواه حزن بس برضو شايلك لسه شايلك كل كلمه حلوه 
تصبح على خير*


----------



## marmora jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

كده برده ؟
​


----------



## كوك (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا  معاك*​


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*لو عايز تبعد اتفضل​*


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

*رغم كل دة واحشنى جدا 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*مبأتش فاهمك ف اي حاجة
بس مش دي المشكلة
المشكلة اني مبأتش عايز افهمك
*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*مبقتش فارقة *​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

كوبه بس عسل هههههههه


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2011)

*حياتى من غيرك يا يســـــــــــوع ما تسوى شئ بالمرة.*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ربنا يكون معاك


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*بجد يا خســــــــــــــــــارة ​*


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

*كان بودي أن اقول لك: إنت السبب في حزني ... بس مش قادر لأني عارف إنو كل شي من إيدي ... كان بودي ألاقي شماعة أخرى لفشلي ولكن برضو مش قادر لأني عارف إنو كل شي من إيدي ...

أنت لا تستحق شخص مثلي ، بل تستحق شخص يُقدّر روعة قلبك وفكرك ...

فالخاسر الوحيد هو أنا ، لأن الحياة ستمضي كالعادة وأنا سأبقى كما أنا أُراقب من بعيد وأكتفي بدور المشاهد!!!
*


----------



## تيمو (27 فبراير 2011)

*كان بودي أن اقول لك: إنت السبب في حزني ... بس مش قادر لأني عارف إنو كل شي من إيدي ... كان بودي ألاقي شماعة أخرى لفشلي ولكن برضو مش قادر لأني عارف إنو كل شي من إيدي ...

أنت لا تستحق شخص مثلي ، بل تستحق شخص يُقدّر روعة قلبك وفكرك ...

فالخاسر الوحيد هو أنا ، لأن الحياة ستمضي كالعادة وأنا سأبقى كما أنا أُراقب من بعيد وأكتفي بدور المشاهد!!!
*


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 فبراير 2011)

متتكلم وتخلصني انا حاسة بيك وانت عايز تفهمني بس مش هينفع ان اللي اقول


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

MarMar2004 قال:


> متتكلم وتخلصني انا حاسة بيك وانت عايز تفهمني بس مش هينفع ان اللي اقول



*تعرفي يا مرمر لا تعليق على كلامك!
شكلك بتقرأي الافكار يا بنت ههههههههه 

الانتظار هو الحل .......
ولكن الى متــــــــــــــــى ؟! ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*مش انت اللى حبيته​*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*انت الى حكمت على نفسك *
*كلاكيت تانى مرة*​


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

ولا شيئ


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*عرفتك ع حقيقتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا دايما​*


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*مش ممكن تكون دى النهايه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

*كل واحد خليه في حاله*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*صدقنى بجد طلعت وحش اوى *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *صدقنى بجد طلعت وحش اوى *​


* ياااااااااااااااااه طلعت طلع وحش:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااه طلعت طلع وحش:smil15:*​


* شكليك  جايه تهزرى صح :t32::t32:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

اظن كدة ريحتك مني خالص ؟
ولا وجودي ع المنتدى كمان بيتعب زي صوتي كدة ؟


----------



## god love 2011 (27 فبراير 2011)

*انت عبيط ولا ايه؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

عسل وعنيد


----------



## mero_engel (27 فبراير 2011)

قله الكلام احسن


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ربنا مايحرمنيش منك


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*مش قادرة أنسى ​*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اقولهم هما الجوز
انتو واضحين جدا
ارحمونا يرحمكم ربنا الدنيا كلها قربت تفهم كل حاجه
*


----------



## sony_33 (27 فبراير 2011)

:giveup::giveup::giveup::giveup:​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نفسى اقولهم هما الجوز
> انتو واضحين جدا
> ارحمونا يرحمكم ربنا الدنيا كلها قربت تفهم كل حاجه
> *




ههههه تحفه يا مينا:gy0000:


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههه ميرسى يا روزى
*


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نفسى اقولهم هما الجوز
> انتو واضحين جدا
> ارحمونا يرحمكم ربنا الدنيا كلها قربت تفهم كل حاجه
> *


*ههههههههه 
وهو انت مأثر عليك حاجة يعني يا مينا 
ما تسيب الناس في حالها :smile01 ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *نفسى اقولهم هما الجوز
> انتو واضحين جدا
> ارحمونا يرحمكم ربنا الدنيا كلها قربت تفهم كل حاجه
> *



يامعلم مفيش احلى من الوضووووووووح


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه
> وهو انت مأثر عليك حاجة يعني يا مينا
> ما تسيب الناس في حالها :smile01 ​*



*هيأثر عليا ايه ههههههه منا سايبهم فى حالهم بس هما اللى مش سايبنا فى حالنا الفضول عندى وحش وبيخلينى ابذل مجهود عشان اعرف :w00t:*



Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يامعلم مفيش احلى من الوضووووووووح



*بموت فى الشفافيه ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> عسل وعنيد



يبقى عسل اسود يا بت لما عنيد


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *الفضول عندى وحش وبيخلينى ابذل مجهود عشان اعرف :w00t:*



شوفت المشكلة طلعت من عندك
سيبهم في حالهم ياعم :smil12:


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يبقى عسل اسود يا بت لما عنيد




ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا عسل ابيض ومنيل ههههههههههههههههه

تيجي ازاي هقولك معرفش هههههههه:a82:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههه لالالالالالالالا عسل ابيض ومنيل ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> تيجي ازاي هقولك معرفش هههههههه:a82:



*بالراحه ع دمااغك يا بت  محدش يستاهل
طيب ياختي خليكي كده مش عارفه وهتيجي تقولي عسل اسود برضو*


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> شوفت المشكلة طلعت من عندك
> سيبهم في حالهم ياعم :smil12:


*صدقنى سايبهم فى حالهم وبتمنالهم الخير كمان يعلم الله
بس المشكله ، انهم صعبانين عليا مش اكتر*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *صدقنى سايبهم فى حالهم وبتمنالهم الخير كمان يعلم الله
> بس المشكله ، انهم صعبانين عليا مش اكتر*



خلاص يامينا انا هعيط


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

احلام سعيده


----------



## sony_33 (27 فبراير 2011)

*احلام شلبى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (27 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> خلاص يامينا انا هعيط



*تاخد منديل *


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*ارحموا من في الارض يرحمكم من في السماااااااااااء ​*


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

sony_33 قال:


> *احلام شلبى*​




ههههههههههههههههههleasantr


----------



## azazi (27 فبراير 2011)

*متى تصارحني*


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*مبقاش فى فرق بينيك وبين اى حد*
*زيك زيهم*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

زحلانه منك


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*حبيب قلبى يا ابو نسمه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حبيب قلبى يا ابو نسمه
> *​




هههههههههههههههههههld:


----------



## oesi no (27 فبراير 2011)

*مظلوم 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

كلك ادب واخلاق


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يشفيلك نسمه هههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ربنا يشفيلك نسمه هههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههه ويخليهالك نسمه يا ريس وهي نسمه فعلا:a63:


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

*خالى  بالك من نفسك*​


----------



## روزي86 (27 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاااااجه


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههه روح جيب اللى قولتلك عليه 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *شكليك جايه تهزرى صح :t32::t32:*​


* براحتي ياحج:beee:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *براحتي ياحج:beee:*​


* برحتيك فى صفحتيك يا حجة انتى:smil15::smil15::smil15:*
*ال حجة ال*
*هابى فول يا روكااااااااا:new6::new6:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه روح جيب اللى قولتلك عليه *​


* لالالالالالالالالالالالا مش هجيبleasantr*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

يا خوفى عليك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *برحتيك فى صفحتيك يا حجة انتى:smil15::smil15::smil15:*
> *ال حجة ال*
> 
> *هابى فول يا روكااااااااا:new6::new6:*​


* ههههههههههههه لا بقا هنا:t30:*
*نو لسه بكرة:t30:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههه لا بقا هنا:t30:*
> 
> 
> *نو لسه بكرة:t30:*​


* بكرة  جيه من 24 دقيقة :ura1::ura1::ura1:*
*هابى فول هابى طعميه *
*وبرحتيك على نفسيك مش عايز استخدم معاكى السلاح:gun::gun:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههه ايه البت اللى مسكانا واحد واحد رخامه دى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *بكرة جيه من 24 دقيقة :ura1::ura1::ura1:*
> *هابى فول هابى طعميه *
> 
> *وبرحتيك على نفسيك مش عايز استخدم معاكى السلاح:gun::gun:*​


* لالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
*انا لسه واكلة فراخ:a4:*
*تستخدم مين يا حج انت اخرك عاصية من مكرونة اسباجتي:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه ايه البت اللى مسكانا واحد واحد رخامه دى*​


* في حاجة يا ميلو:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *لالالالالالالالالالالالالا*
> 
> *انا لسه واكلة فراخ:a4:*
> 
> *تستخدم مين يا حج انت اخرك عاصية من مكرونة اسباجتي:gy0000:*​


يا *حجة اللى بيكلميك دا قريبا هيبقى المشير جون *
*قوات مسلحة بقى*
*عنديك مانع:11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> يا *حجة اللى بيكلميك دا قريبا هيبقى المشير جون *
> *قوات مسلحة بقى*
> 
> *عنديك مانع:11azy::11azy:*​


* علي نفسك يا جون*
*قال مشير قال:budo:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *علي نفسك يا جون*
> 
> 
> *قال مشير قال:budo:*​


 لا  مش الجيش  اللى يتقاله كدا يا خاله احزرى
*هحبسيك  خرق لحظر التجول وانتى برا بروفيليك لبعد 12:t32::t32:*
*فخالى باليك بقى  ماشى *
*كولى عيش بعيد عنى *​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسى اشوفك قريب واقولك كلام كتييييييير
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

*صلو ع النبي يا جماعه
*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*نفسي ادددبحك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *لا مش الجيش اللى يتقاله كدا يا خاله احزرى*
> *هحبسيك خرق لحظر التجول وانتى برا بروفيليك لبعد 12:t32::t32:*
> *فخالى باليك بقى ماشى *
> 
> *كولى عيش بعيد عنى *​


* هههههههههههههههه*
*مش انا يا بني اللي تقالي كده*
*يلا هششششششش واروح العب بعيد*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*لا اله الا الله 
رح انجن خلاااااااااااااص :act23:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *نفسى اشوفك قريب واقولك كلام كتييييييير*​


* طب قولي يلا:ura1:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *نفسي ادددبحك*​


* مييييييييييين يا مييييييييلو:budo:*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

*روكا مش تاركة حد من شرها 
شغالة يونيفيرسال ههههههههههههه​*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههه حد يفجرها يا روز
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا اله الا الله ​*
> 
> *رح انجن خلاااااااااااااص :act23:*​


*مالك يا بنتي:t26: *​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *مش انا يا بني اللي تقالي كده*
> 
> *يلا هششششششش واروح العب بعيد*​


* انا بقول كدا برضوووووووو:t17:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *روكا مش تاركة حد من شرها ​*
> 
> *شغالة يونيفيرسال ههههههههههههه*​


* الله براحتي الصفحة مش راضية تتقفل :ura1:*​


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه حد يفجرها يا روز
> *​



*لا حرام ما بيهون علي ​*


----------



## Rosetta (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * الله براحتي الصفحة مش راضية تتقفل :ura1:*​



*هههههههههههه 
طيب و النبي اقفليها :smil16:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *انا بقول كدا برضوووووووو:t17:*​


* عملت زي انا انا ابريق الشاي:gy0000:*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * طب قولي يلا:ura1:*​


*يا كسوفى ع العام كدة
لالالالالالا مش هقول بس ها
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههههه حد يفجرها يا روز*​


* اخر كلام يا ميلو:ranting:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا حرام ما بيهون علي ​*


* ربنا يخليك يا حبوبتي:t25:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*مين جاب سيره تفجير
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *عملت زي انا انا ابريق الشاي:gy0000:*​


* مش عايز اشوفيك فى العبه تانى :spor22::spor22:*
*يلا بقى :11azy::11azy:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههه *
> 
> *طيب و النبي اقفليها :smil16:*​


* تؤتؤ انا مبسوطة كده:t23:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *يا كسوفى ع العام كدة*
> *لالالالالالا مش هقول بس ها*​


* تب خلاص علي الخاص:08:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مين جاب سيره تفجير*​


* ههههههههههههههه *
*ناس تخاف:gy0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *مش عايز اشوفيك فى العبه تانى :spor22::spor22:*
> 
> *يلا بقى :11azy::11azy:*​


* تؤتؤ اللي مش عاجبه يمشي:smil15:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تؤتؤ اللي مش عاجبه يمشي:smil15:*​


*دا احتلال مش لعب*
*ربنا يهد القوى *
*هفجريك:bomb::bomb:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *دا احتلال مش لعب*
> *ربنا يهد القوى *
> 
> *هفجريك:bomb::bomb:*​


* براحتي برضه:ura1:*​


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*ليلتك زرقا*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *براحتي برضه:ura1:*​


 :gun::gun::gun:توكلنا على الله :act23::act23:


----------



## just member (27 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لأهتمامك عن جد
وماتنسيني بصلاتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ليلتك زرقا*​


*ليلتلك سووووووووودا :gun:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> :gun::gun::gun:توكلنا على الله :act23::act23:


* يلا خلص ياعم عشان الواحد يرتاح:hlp:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * يلا خلص ياعم عشان الواحد يرتاح:hlp:*​



*استنيت رد عكس ده منك
اول ما قريتو عيطت  من كلمة الواحد يرتاح
*


----------



## marcelino (27 فبراير 2011)

*مليت على فكره
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *استنيت رد عكس ده منك*
> *اول ما قريتو عيطت من كلمة الواحد يرتاح*


_* معلشى البت روكا دى من يومها شريرة*_
_*هفجرهاليك :bomb:*_
_*وحشة يا روكا:new6::new6:*_​


----------



## johna&jesus (27 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يلا خلص ياعم عشان الواحد يرتاح:hlp:*​


_* لازم اعذبيك الاول تسمعى ايه :mus25::mus25:*_​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *استنيت رد عكس ده منك*
> *اول ما قريتو عيطت من كلمة الواحد يرتاح*


* يالهووووووووووووي*
*انا اسفة بجد يا قمر*
*يقطعني ياااااااااااارب:smil13:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*معلشى البت روكا دى من يومها شريرة*_
> _*هفجرهاليك :bomb:*_
> 
> _*وحشة يا روكا:new6::new6:*_​


* ههههه*
*فجر ياعم بتشعل الفتيل وبتطفيه تاني:nunu0000:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> _*لازم اعذبيك الاول تسمعى ايه :mus25::mus25:*_​


* ههههههههههه*
*ما بلاااااااااش بدل ماعذبك انا كمان:act19:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> * يالهووووووووووووي*
> *انا اسفة بجد يا قمر*
> *يقطعني ياااااااااااارب:smil13:*​



*لا اسفه ايه ويقطعني ايه
ربنا يباركك ويحميكي
*


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*بامانه انتوا عاااااااالم دماااااااغ
على الاخر
ههههههههههه
*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههه*
> 
> 
> *فجر ياعم بتشعل الفتيل وبتطفيه تاني:nunu0000:*​


* :smi420::smi420:برحتى مش بزاجيك :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> 
> *ما بلاااااااااش بدل ماعذبك انا كمان:act19:*​


* ولا تعرفى تعملى اى حاجة اصلا :a63::a63::a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لا اسفه ايه ويقطعني ايه*
> *ربنا يباركك ويحميكي*


*ميرسي يا قمر وربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

twety قال:


> *بامانه انتوا عاااااااالم دماااااااغ*
> *على الاخر*
> *ههههههههههه*


*هتحسدونا على ايه ؟؟؟؟؟:hlp::hlp::hlp:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *:smi420::smi420:برحتى مش بزاجيك :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:*​


*يا عم انت قادر تقتل نملة هششششش يلا:a63:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> *ولا تعرفى تعملى اى حاجة اصلا :a63::a63::a63:*​


* اللي ما يعرفش يقول عدس:t30:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 فبراير 2011)

طظ فيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييك​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *اللي ما يعرفش يقول عدس:t30:*​


 اهو لسا الصيام  مبدئش   وبتخرف بالعدس :new6::new6:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*I'll Never talk 2 u again *​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*كل سنه وانت طيب
*​


----------



## twety (28 فبراير 2011)

*i don`t think sooooooooo*​


----------



## الرب معنا (28 فبراير 2011)

*تعال سريعاً وأرحني من عذابي فلي أشتهاء أن أنطلق لك فهذا افضل من كل شيء *


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*بطل رخامه يارخم​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*هي وقفت عليييييييييك !! 
ما كله بيضحك على بعضه 
وكله بيكذب على بعضه 

يا رب ارحمنــــــــــــا من هؤلاء أشباه البشر​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

هتضرب يااااااااااااض هههههههههه


----------



## god love 2011 (28 فبراير 2011)

*اتهد بقى
انت مبتتعبش​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يحميكي*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*انت فين يا مان
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انت فين يا مان
> *​



انا هنا اهو :spor22:


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> انا هنا اهو :spor22:




*مش تقول طيب leasantr
*​


----------



## تيمو (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هي وقفت عليييييييييك !! ​*
> *ما كله بيضحك على بعضه *
> *وكله بيكذب على بعضه *​
> 
> *يا رب ارحمنــــــــــــا من هؤلاء أشباه البشر*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*happy >>> just when i am talking to you ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مش تقول طيب leasantr
> *​




انت اللي مبتسألش 
قولت اخدك ع خوانة :w00t:


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههه عنيف اوى رصيف نمره 5*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه عنيف اوى رصيف نمره 5*​




هههههههههههه
لازم البطل يموت في اخر المٌسلسل


----------



## تيمو (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *happy >>> just when i am talking to you ​*


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


>





MeToo قال:


>


*هههههههههه
شو اهتديت جديد :smil12:​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

بخخخخخخخخخخخ


----------



## تيمو (28 فبراير 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> 
> *شو اهتديت جديد :smil12:*​


 

*الحمدلله ... الله شرح قلبي وتحجّبتُ* :fun_lol:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

*ميرسي اوووووي*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *الحمدلله ... الله شرح قلبي وتحجّبتُ* :fun_lol:



*ههههههههههه 
يا مبروووووك يا مبروووووك :t33:​*


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2011)

*حاول تحس بيا 

*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *حاول تحس بيا
> 
> *​


*ماتحاول يا جدع :scenic:*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*أستعنى على الشقى بالله
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *أستعنى على الشقى بالله
> *​


*هيلاااااااااااااااهووووووووووووووووووب:ura1:*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههه ماشى يا*​


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

:act23:​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*يلهوى على أفترا البنات
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

كوووووووووووبه


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*انا هشتغل صيدلى علشانك هههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *انا هشتغل صيدلى علشانك هههههه
> *​




هههههههههه انت غيرت مهنتك يا مارو :999:leasantr


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2011)

*تعبت بجد    
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه انت غيرت مهنتك يا مارو :999:leasantr




*ههههههه اة لجل الورد يتسقى ابو العيق :new6:
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *تعبت بجد
> *​




الف سلامه عليك يا جووووووو


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ههههههه اة لجل الورد يتسقى ابو العيق :new6:
> *​


ههههههههههههه:ura1:


----------



## Rosetta (28 فبراير 2011)

*شكله في ناس هتنضرب  ​*


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

عسل اسود ومنيل هههههههههه


----------



## just member (28 فبراير 2011)

فقدت الامل فيك
وهي المرة الاخيرة التي اقول فيها ذلك


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

ولا حاااااااااااجه


----------



## oesi no (28 فبراير 2011)

*راجع نفسك 
فكر شوية 
هتعرف انا كدة ليه
انما انا مش هنطق تانى 
تعبت من الكلام جداااا 
واللى تعبنى اكتر واكتر انى محستش فيه تقدير للكلام 
اكن الكلام من تكراره فقد قيمته 

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (28 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *راجع نفسك
> فكر شوية
> هتعرف انا كدة ليه
> انما انا مش هنطق تانى
> ...



*مش قولتلك ريح نفسك
مش سكتك يعمنا*:new6:


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

عادي جدا كل واحد براحته


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*كله مااشى
*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا ليكم يا اصحابي الغاليين


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 فبراير 2011)

*اية فيك
*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*على بالى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههههه ماشى يا*​


*هششششششششششش:act19:*​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هششششششششششش:act19:*​




:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (28 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> :bomb::bomb::bomb:​


​


----------



## azazi (28 فبراير 2011)

الانسان الطيب والمحترم والمحب للاخر في هذا الزمن لا حظ له فيها .


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (28 فبراير 2011)

azazi قال:


> الانسان الطيب والمحترم والمحب للاخر في هذا الزمن لا حظ له فيها .



كانة هيك متل ما حكيت انت مظبوط ​


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*لا يوجد امل
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (28 فبراير 2011)

لو نايم اصحى :love34:


----------



## marcelino (28 فبراير 2011)

*مستنيك من بدرى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2011)

*وحدووووووووووه :t33::t33:*​


----------



## روزي86 (28 فبراير 2011)

عووووووووووو


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*نيووووووو
هههههههههه
*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

ههههههههههه

منوره يا قمر


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*فينك يا ابو نسمه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *فينك يا ابو نسمه
> *​




يوووووووه انت تاني يا اخو نسمه انت ههههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*ده نورك يا رفيقتى
ههههههه
*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*هو انت بتعمل ع اى حاجه
لايك وخلاص​*


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *ده نورك يا رفيقتى*
> *ههههههه*


 

ههههههههههه:smil12:


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*يا سلام :smil12:​*


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*وحياة عبد السلام
مخرج الافلام 
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (1 مارس 2011)

*التعامل بقى صعب اوى 
ويارب تكون فترة وتعدى 
*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

:act31::act31::act31::act31:​


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :act31::act31::act31::act31:​


 
نقدّم خدمات طوشات، هواش، ظرب 

:nunu0000:


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> نقدّم خدمات طوشات، هواش، ظرب
> 
> :nunu0000:



*ههههههههههههههه
بفكر في الموضوع :smile01​*


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *بفكر في الموضوع :smile01*​


 
فكّري على أقل من مهلك 

:lightbulb::spor22::spor22:


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*خلاص خلاص
العفو والسماح يه اهل الكرم
هههههههه
*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*اسفه ع اللى قولته​*


----------



## كوك (1 مارس 2011)

_متزعلش منى  انا اسف_
​


----------



## treaz (1 مارس 2011)

ربنااااااااااااااااااااا معاك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يخليكي ويحافظ عليكي​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (1 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسعدك*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*ماشى يا معلم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*missing you !!​*


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *missing you !!​*


 

*MeToo*

بس بجرّب أكتب اسمي :smile01


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *MeToo*
> 
> بس بجرّب أكتب اسمي :smile01



*ما اجيت تجرب اسمك غير هووووووووون* :new6:​


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ما اجيت تجرب اسمك غير هووووووووون* :new6:​


 
*يسعدو لأبو ضحكة جنان ... *
عفكرة هاي للأيقونة مو إلك :smile02


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *يسعدو لأبو ضحكة جنان ... *
> عفكرة هاي للأيقونة مو إلك :smile02



*دير بالك تجن 
اصلا هاي الأيقونات أخريتها تجننك هههههههههههه
سأتخذ القرار بإلغاء هذه الأيقونات من المنتدى :act19:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*انت فيييييييييييييين؟​*


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *دير بالك تجن *
> *اصلا هاي الأيقونات أخريتها تجننك هههههههههههه*​
> *سأتخذ القرار بإلغاء هذه الأيقونات من المنتدى :act19:*​


 

تجنني؟ طيّب بهديكي أغنية :mus13::mus13:













جنّي جنّي يا عيوني .... لراغب علامة :yaka:
:yahoo::t33::dance:


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> تجنني؟ طيّب بهديكي أغنية :mus13::mus13:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه 
يا مثبت العقل و الدين علينا يا رب :t19:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

*انت فييييييييييييين
طمنى عليك
وبطل تكنسل بقى​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *انت فييييييييييييين
> طمنى عليك
> وبطل تكنسل بقى​*



:nunu0000::nunu0000:​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

god love 2011 قال:


> *انت فييييييييييييين
> طمنى عليك
> وبطل تكنسل بقى​*



*ربنا يطمن قلبك يا حبيبتي ​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> :nunu0000::nunu0000:​



*اييييييييييييييه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:act19::act19:​*


----------



## god love 2011 (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يطمن قلبك يا حبيبتي ​*



*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب​*


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*بطل تقل دم
*​


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> 
> *يا مثبت العقل و الدين علينا يا رب :t19:*​


 
*روز هاتي الشاكوش ... الصراحة خايف عليه ينكسر *


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *روز هاتي الشاكوش ... الصراحة خايف عليه ينكسر *



*هههههههههههههه
لا ممنوع ... الشاكوش إلي أنا :ura1:​*


----------



## dark girl _n (1 مارس 2011)

مش عايزه يكون في زعل مبينا من اي نوع 
بس الظروف هيا اللي بتحكم (الي نفسي)ههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*جذاب والناس بتمشى وراك هههههههه
*​


----------



## تيمو (1 مارس 2011)

*عشانك ممكن أبيع على البسطة عصير مانجا وقصب *


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*و بعديييييييييييييييييين :act23:​*


----------



## treaz (1 مارس 2011)

مش قادرة اصدقك


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *جذاب والناس بتمشى وراك هههههههه
> *​




ههههههههههه:heat:

مين ها مين ههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*فى صيدلى بينادى عليك روح كلمه ههههههههه
*​


----------



## روزي86 (1 مارس 2011)

كووووووووووووووووبه ههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (1 مارس 2011)

معندكش دم:act23:​


----------



## azazi (1 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> كانة هيك متل ما حكيت انت مظبوط ​



نعم عزيزتي,الانسان الطيب الذي يحب الناس من حوله ويحاول يطمئن عليهم ويشاركهم احزانهم وافراحهم ويحاول يتقرب منهم بالخير ويتمنى للجميع السعاده من حوله ......هو انسان غبي وابلهة ولا يستاهل ان يعيش في هذا الزمن وموته افضل له من بقاءها لانه صار محل سخريه للكبير والصغير ,ويصبح  شخص غير مرغوب به بالمرّة .وتُستغل من الناس الذين اصنفهم بالمصلحجيين او المزاجيين الذين متى منا ارادوك جاؤا اليك .لذلك انه لمن الصعب ان يتحول هذا الانسان لشخص اخر لكي يرضي الجميع ,,, انا اكتشف دائماً وكل يوم ان الطيبة تنعكس سلبا على صاحبها واحياناً تسبب له الاهانة من قبل اشخاص يحبهم ويسال عنهم لأن هؤلاء الأشخاص يتضايقون من سؤاله عنهم ويعتبرون كما نقول بالعامية" انسان غثيث"!.


----------



## marcelino (1 مارس 2011)

*اممممممم*​


----------



## azazi (1 مارس 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> كانة هيك متل ما حكيت انت مظبوط ​



نعم عزيزتي,الانسان الطيب الذي يحب الناس من حوله ويحاول يطمئن عليهم ويشاركهم احزانهم وافراحهم ويحاول يتقرب منهم بالخير ويتمنى للجميع السعاده من حوله ......هو انسان غبي وابلهة ولا يستاهل ان يعيش في هذا الزمن وموته افضل له من بقاءها لانه صار محل سخريه للكبير والصغير ,ويصبح شخص غير مرغوب به بالمرّة .وتُستغل من الناس الذين اصنفهم بالمصلحجيين او المزاجيين الذين متى منا ارادوك جاؤا اليك .لذلك انه لمن الصعب ان يتحول هذا الانسان لشخص اخر لكي يرضي الجميع ,,, انا اكتشف دائماً وكل يوم ان الطيبة تنعكس سلبا على صاحبها واحياناً تسبب له الاهانة من قبل اشخاص يحبهم ويسال عنهم لأن هؤلاء الأشخاص يتضايقون من سؤاله عنهم ويعتبرون كما نقول بالعامية" انسان غثيث"!.


----------



## sony_33 (1 مارس 2011)

*مش عايز اشوف وشك ولا تزنى حوالية*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مارس 2011)

*كله الا انت
*​


----------



## Rosetta (1 مارس 2011)

*انفصلنا و لست بجانبي
من بداية هذا الحب كنت خائفة من نهاية
أنا أخفيك نفسي كخطيئة
لم يراك أحد برفقتي
عندما كنت أبكي من الداخل عيناي تضحكااااان​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (1 مارس 2011)

*فيييييييينك
*​


----------



## twety (1 مارس 2011)

*انا هنا اهوووووو
هههههههه
*


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

*مش ندمااان
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (2 مارس 2011)

*اممممممممممم
حمد للة ع سلامتك
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

مش عاااااااااارف انا


----------



## ارووجة (2 مارس 2011)

انت  هوائي


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ترجع بالسلامه


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

:36_1_38:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 مارس 2011)

*خايف تضيعي مني​*


----------



## تيمو (2 مارس 2011)

*دموعك غالية  *












يعني ممكن نحكي حقهم شي ثلاثين ليرة


----------



## +Sameh+ (2 مارس 2011)

*ربنـــــــا يحفظــك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*I'm Sorry 
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*لشو اتعذب يا عمري و ضيع عندك عمري و احلم انك قدري.. و كذب على حالي ..
خليك بحالك ، خليني بحالي .. لوعني غرامك
*


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

*كم أكره تلك اللحظة التي بها عرفتك 
لم أكن أعلم حينها أن البداية كانت هي النهاية 
فكيف للنهاية أن تجتمع مع البداية في نفس الوقت ... أليست غريبة؟ ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (2 مارس 2011)

ياريت تكوني أنثى شويتين
بقالي فترة بتعامل مع واحد صاحبي كدة !!!!


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *لشو اتعذب يا عمري و ضيع عندك عمري و احلم انك قدري.. و كذب على حالي ..
> خليك بحالك ، خليني بحالي .. لوعني غرامك
> *




يا سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههههه:t4:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> يا سيدي يا سيدي هههههههههههه:t4:



ههههههههههههههه


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> :36_1_38:​


 
مالك بس 
ربنا يبعد عنك اى حزن وضيق ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اكل مصاصة هههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مالك بس
> ربنا يبعد عنك اى حزن وضيق ​



*شوية تعب و حزن 
مرررررسي يا كوكو 
ربنا يخليك و يفرح قلبك ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاكي يا روزيتا ويريح قلبك*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

نفسي اشوف كل حبايبي


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

*حظى وحش
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي الاقي حضن حنين يضمني واعيط فيه
ماليش غير حضنك يارب*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حظى وحش
> *​



*هههههههه
صدقني مش اوحش من حظي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *حظى وحش
> *​


*حظي اوحش:smil15:*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ربنا معاكي يا روزيتا ويريح قلبك*



*ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انتي 
و يفرح قلبك كمان لانه شكلك متدايقة 

لو محتاجة شي تعالي اواسيكي لانه يبدو الحال من بعضه 
و ابعتيلي ع الخاص :smil15:
ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *نفسي الاقي حضن حنين يضمني واعيط فيه
> ماليش غير حضنك يارب*


*اكيد يا قمر احنا ملناش غير حضن ربنا*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليااااااااااااا


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي يا عسل انتي
> و يفرح قلبك كمان لانه شكلك متدايقة
> 
> لو محتاجة شي تعالي اواسيكي لانه يبدو الحال من بعضه
> ...



*اه الحال من بعضو يا روزيتا
لا تعالي نستولي ع القسم ده ونحولو لدموع 
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ربنا يخليك ليااااااااااااا



*ويخليه ليه علشان تتعذبي وبعد كام يوم تيجي تشتكي منو
خليه يمشي من دلوقتي واحتفلي انتي بده قبل ما يحتفل هو 
معلش بهدي النفوس انا *


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اه الحال من بعضو يا روزيتا
> لا تعالي نستولي ع القسم ده ونحولو لدموع
> *


*بتقولي حاااااااااجة:nunu0000:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اه الحال من بعضو يا روزيتا
> لا تعالي نستولي ع القسم ده ونحولو لدموع
> *




هههههههههه لا منا ممكن اشغلكم حماده هلال

دايما دموع دموع دموع هههههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *شوية تعب و حزن *
> *مرررررسي يا كوكو *
> 
> *ربنا يخليك و يفرح قلبك *​


ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك الحزن ​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ويخليه ليه علشان تتعذبي وبعد كام يوم تيجي تشتكي منو*
> * خليه يمشي من دلوقتي واحتفلي انتي بده قبل ما يحتفل هو *
> * معلش بهدي النفوس انا *




هههههههههه

عسوله انتي بجد

بموت فيكي:08:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه لا منا ممكن اشغلكم حماده هلال
> 
> دايما دموع دموع دموع هههههههههههههههه:beee:


ههههههههههه
لا بلاش :spor24:​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *بتقولي حاااااااااجة:nunu0000:*​



*:2:لا بس بدور ع ماما اصلي تايهه:shutup22:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> عسوله انتي بجد
> 
> بموت فيكي:08:​



*وانتي اعسل من العسل*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

​


KOKOMAN قال:


> ههههههههههه
> لا بلاش :spor24:
> ​





هههههههههه حاتر

عشان خاطرك انت يا كيروووووو​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وانتي اعسل من العسل*




تسلميلي يا حبيبتي


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههه حاتر​
> عشان خاطرك انت يا كيروووووو​


 
هههههههه
ميرسى ميرسى :smile02​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *:2:لا بس بدور ع ماما اصلي تايهه:shutup22:*


*عسل يا اخواااااااااااااتي:wub:*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

احلام سعيد يا سعيد هههههههههههه


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2011)

الرحممممممممممممممممه حلوه ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> الرحممممممممممممممممه حلوه ​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مالك مالك :smile01:smile01:smile01
*​


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

*ابقى قابلنى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *اه الحال من بعضو يا روزيتا
> لا تعالي نستولي ع القسم ده ونحولو لدموع
> *



*هههههههههههه
ذكرتيني في اغنية دايما دمووووع ​*


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ابقى قابلنى
> *​




فين ها فين ههههههههههههه:smil15:


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> مالك مالك :smile01:smile01:smile01
> *​



الناس مبقاش عندها رحمه خلاص:act31:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> الناس مبقاش عندها رحمه خلاص:act31:​


*:new6::new6::new6:
اهدى طووووووووويب مش كده 
صحتك فى النازل ( وفى حاجات هتبقى فى الطالع ) :smil12:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *:new6::new6::new6:
> اهدى طووووووووويب مش كده
> صحتك فى النازل ( وفى حاجات هتبقى فى الطالع ) :smil12:
> *​



ده كله بقا فى النازل تعبت ​


----------



## Rosetta (2 مارس 2011)

*أخفيتك في نفسي كخطيئة !!!!!!​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ابقى قابلنى
> *​


*فييييييييييييييين فيييييييييييييييين كورنيش برضه:smil6:*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (2 مارس 2011)

*يا حلاوة النت وهو فاصل عندك30:*


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

*ياترى مين اللى هياخد العلقه
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*بعتذر لكل حد انا غلطت فيه وزعلته او اتكلمت معاه بطريقة مش حلوة
انا اسفة 
*​


----------



## azazi (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي عزيزة شامخة مثل الاشجار .. تموت ماتشحذ من الغيم ماها​*


----------



## marcelino (2 مارس 2011)

*ما بتهزش
*​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

يمكن انام


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مارس 2011)

وحشتيني اوي :love34:​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

ربناااااااااا معاك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (2 مارس 2011)

كفايه رغى صدعتتتتت​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

تصبح علي خير


----------



## azazi (2 مارس 2011)

*نفسي انك ترتاح  وتنسى كل شيء يضايقك*


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 مارس 2011)

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه بتعمل معايا كدة​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

*دموعي نازله علشانك*


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*ولا تستاهلى
*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 مارس 2011)

اشمعني انا نفسي اعرف​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف اكرهك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

صباح العسل يا جميل


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

هيجي يوم وتشتاقي لكلمة عتاب واحدة


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

فينننننننننننك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> فينننننننننننك


*يووووووووووووووه اهو قولنا:mus25:*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *يووووووووووووووه اهو قولنا:mus25:*​




ههههههههههه بتأكد بس :t31:


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه بتأكد بس :t31:


*ماسي:08:*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2011)

*حبك كفاية قوى لحياتى يا إلهى يسوع .*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ربنا معاك


----------



## Basilius (3 مارس 2011)

*لولا ربنا كنت قتلتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مارس 2011)

Basilius قال:


> *لولا ربنا كنت قتلتك *



*هههههههههههه لو عاوز مساعده قولى :budo:*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

روح لحالك


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> روح لحالك




فين ها فين ههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

*حلو التحرر
الواحد كان مقيد
اظهر وبان عليك الامان
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*عرفت كل حاجة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

*" وعلى فهمك لاتعتمد" 
*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

لما كنت اقولك انا بزعجك ؟
كنت بترد وتضحححححححححححححححك
وتقولي متقولش كدة تاااااااااااااني

ــ

دلوقتي بتقولها وبكل سهولة


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

عسل اوي


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*still missing you ​*


----------



## روزي86 (3 مارس 2011)

ترجع بالسلامه


----------



## azazi (3 مارس 2011)

*اتمنى لك السعادة والفرح الدائم *


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

ليه تحرم الناس من انها تطمن عليك و هههههههههههههه بالهبل
غريب اوي انت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

يا نهاااااااااااااااااااااااااار اسود 
حذفت الماسنجر وسيبت الياهووووووووو
خياااااااااااااااااااانه
لا شاطر يا روحي


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

*مجانين رسمي و بشهادة مصدقة  ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (3 مارس 2011)

بني ادمة مراخينك كبيرة اوي وبتتحشري في حاجات مالكيش اي تلاتين دعوة بيها
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 مارس 2011)

Cake in the oven ​


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *still missing you ​*


 
*MeToo*

still trying my name


----------



## lo siento_mucho (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مجانين رسمي و بشهادة مصدقة  ​*



*المجانين في نعيم:fun_lol:*


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *مجانين رسمي و بشهادة مصدقة  ​*


 
إمتى استلمتي الشهادة 

سبقتيني


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> إمتى استلمتي الشهادة
> 
> سبقتيني



*يس سبقتك من شي شهر
يلا عقبالك تاخدها انت كمان ههههههههههه ​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *المجانين في نعيم:fun_lol:*



*ههههههههههه 
صدقيني احلى نعيم و عن تجربة شخصية كمان :new6:​*


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *MeToo*
> 
> still trying my name



*ههههههههههه 
ماشي خد راحتك يا باشا MeToo* :budo:
​


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يس سبقتك من شي شهر*
> 
> *يلا عقبالك تاخدها انت كمان ههههههههههه *​


 

*مو على أساس بلّشنا الدورة سوا :999: --->على فكرة أنا يالي بالنص *

*:crazy_pil---> هون اتخيلت حالي طيارة إير باص *

*:mus25:---> هون تخيلنا حالنا قيس وليلى *

*أوووببباااااااااا *


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *مو على أساس بلّشنا الدورة سوا :999: --->على فكرة أنا يالي بالنص *
> 
> *:crazy_pil---> هون اتخيلت حالي طيارة إير باص *
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههه 
بس أنا اتخرجت و أخدت الشهادة و انت لسه :new6:​*


----------



## تيمو (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه *
> 
> *بس أنا اتخرجت و أخدت الشهادة و انت لسه :new6:*​


 
*مهو يالي بيضل ورا آنتي بخ ---> :smil16: بيضيع وبيرسب بس شو ؟ بحس حالو :crazy_pilطاير من الفرحة *


----------



## يارب سلام (3 مارس 2011)

عايزه *اقول* سامحني ورجعني ليك


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *مهو يالي بيضل ورا آنتي بخ ---> :smil16: بيضيع وبيرسب بس شو ؟ بحس حالو :crazy_pilطاير من الفرحة *



*ههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ابعد عن آنتي بخ :smil16: عشان تنجح و تاخد الشهادة :smile01​*


----------



## god love 2011 (3 مارس 2011)

*طمنى عليك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*مـاشي*​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*وحشتنى*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> Cake in the oven ​


*ohhhhhhhhhhhhh
i'm waiting hehehehe*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 مارس 2011)

فينك يا برنس 
ههههههههههههه ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> فينك يا برنس
> ههههههههههههه ​


*ايوة انا اهو:t33:*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

*حسك مبسوطة ومرتاحة من عدم وجودي
علي كلن شكرا الك وانا بحييكي انك قدرتي تجتازي هايدا المرحلة معي لاني اصلا ولا عمري كنت هكون معكي

اها نسيت اقولك كمان اني بكتب هلا لاني شفت اسمك لا اكثر من هيك
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مارس 2011)

بدأت اتخنق​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*مدلعك اهو ههههه
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (3 مارس 2011)

وحشنى الكلام معاك اوى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 مارس 2011)

بحبك اوي اوي​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

*هو ده حظك يا قلبى
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هو ده حظك يا قلبى
> *​



*رح ينتحر فضل شاكر :new6:​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*مبقتش فارقة 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (3 مارس 2011)

مش هحاول تاني خلاص​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *رح ينتحر فضل شاكر :new6:​*



*هههههه اجرى يابت
*​


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *هههههه اجرى يابت
> *​



*ههههههههههههه 
لا انت اجري يلا اشوووف :gy0000:​*


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*بستغرب جدااااااا عليك
قد ايه عنيد وبتقاوح 
اللى يحب مبيعرفش يداااااااااااااارى
*


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> لا انت اجري يلا اشوووف :gy0000:​*



:bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## marcelino (3 مارس 2011)

* تــبــــاً" لــصــراخ ٍ تســمــعــهُ الــســـمـــاْء ولا يســمــعــهُ الــبــشـــرْ*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

ياربي علي الكدب


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 مارس 2011)

*بحبك اووووووى يا اغلى الناس
ربنا يخليك لى
*​


----------



## vetaa (3 مارس 2011)

*وحشتينـــــــــــــــــى *​


----------



## sony_33 (3 مارس 2011)

*ياهجرنى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

*كلام يوجع بجد *​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

هلا بحكيلكم انتم يا احبائي
تصبحو علي خير ونور المسيح


----------



## Rosetta (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هلا بحكيلكم انتم يا احبائي
> تصبحو علي خير ونور المسيح



*و انت من اهل الخير يا جوجو 
احلام سعيدة  ​*


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *و انت من اهل الخير يا جوجو
> احلام سعيدة  ​*


الله يسعد كل ايامك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> هلا بحكيلكم انتم يا احبائي
> تصبحو علي خير ونور المسيح


*احلام سعيدة يا جوجو*​


----------



## just member (3 مارس 2011)

الله يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك يا روكا


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (3 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> الله يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك يا روكا


*ويارب انت كمان يارب*​


----------



## twety (3 مارس 2011)

*تصبح على خير يا مواااااقع
نام نوم الهنا .... واحلم احلام السما
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*انا مش عارفة اللى جوايا بس عارفة اللى جواكى 
فأعذرينى
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

_*....وممدت يدي إلى الهاتف... وانا اطلب نصف رقمك تذكرت في النصف الآخر أنّا قد انتهينا !!!! وان للفراق علينا حق احترامه وان كل الأصوات مباحة لي بعد الفراق إلاّ صوتك*_​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحميك ويوفقك ف حياتك
ولو حد فينا غاب التاني يسال برضو
اظن ده كان وعدنا لبعض*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*Love u 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*مش عارف​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *بستغرب جدااااااا عليك*
> *قد ايه عنيد وبتقاوح *
> *اللى يحب مبيعرفش يداااااااااااااارى*


 
صح يا تويتى 
اللى بيحب مابيعرفيش يدارى :shutup22:
سورى انى علقت على جملتك بس عجبتنى جدا ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

*رغم كل البلاوي
اخر حد كلمته هو انتي
و اول حد بقولوا صباح الخير هو انتي

هو انا من غيرك هعمل اية ؟*


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*فكك منى*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*وينك؟؟؟؟؟ 
اظهر و بان عليك الامان :smil12:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*مممممممممممم برضه لسه نايم*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

عسول خالص مالص وعايز العض هههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحميك​*


----------



## menasonjesus (4 مارس 2011)

وحشتينيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاكي ويقويكي*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*شكلي هتركب جريمة انهاردة*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *شكلي هتركب جريمة انهاردة*​


*قومى بالواجب :hlp:
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 مارس 2011)

*take care 
*​


----------



## twety (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> صح يا تويتى
> اللى بيحب مابيعرفيش يدارى :shutup22:
> سورى انى علقت على جملتك بس عجبتنى جدا ​



*طب معملتليش تقييم ليه :t33:
ولا الاقتباس وبس :ranting:
*


----------



## god love 2011 (4 مارس 2011)

*خايفه من حبك  تجرحنى بايديك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *قومى بالواجب :hlp:
> *​


*بس كده اقل واجب:t33:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*قلقانة عليك جدا*​


----------



## just member (4 مارس 2011)

مو عاد فيني طاقة الك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*مالى غيرك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مالى غيرك
> *​


*ولا انا:t30:*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

انت ارق انسان عرفته


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

يلا مع السلامه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يخليكي ليا ومش يحرمني منك ابدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يخليكي ليا ومش يحرمني منك ابدا​*




سيدي يا سيدي

الله يسهلووووووووو هههههههههه​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

مـ ـ ـ ـ ـ بـ ـحـ ـبـ ـك ـ ـ ـ ـ ـ ـوت​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> سيدي يا سيدي
> 
> الله يسهلووووووووو هههههههههه​




*ههههههههههههههههههه
يخرب بيت القر اللي جايبنا ورا
اتهدي يابت ع الصبح​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه​*
> * يخرب بيت القر اللي جايبنا ورا​*
> * اتهدي يابت ع الصبح​*




هههههههههههه قر وعلي الصبح كمان

جايز حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة بيتكم هههههههههههه:smil15:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> هههههههههههه قر وعلي الصبح كمان
> 
> جايز حسب التوقيت المحلي لمدينة بيتكم هههههههههههه:smil15:​




*نحن نختلف ع الاخرون​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *ولا انا:t30:*​


*طب يالا نروح له
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*على بالى*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نحن نختلف ع الاخرون​*




هههههههههه اكيد يا باشا

سامحني يارب ههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *طب يالا نروح له
> *​


*هيييييييييييييييييييه هنروح فين بقا:2:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*مبسووطة اني سمعت صوتك*​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اممممممم

لالالالالالالالا هو عارف بقي هههههههه


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييه هنروح فين بقا:2:*​


*هههههههه
مش هقولك ناو
مفاجعة بى
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*مفتقداك
*​


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*عايز اشوفك
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

كفاياااااااااا​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

تصبح علي خير يا جميل


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2011)

بجد حرام حرقة الدم اللي انا فيها دي​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

مالك يا مرموره

ربنا معاكي حبيبتي


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2011)

مخنوقة شوية يا روزي
صليلي انتي بس كتير
ومعاكي يارب​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

ربنا يكون معاكي حبيبتي

بلاش تضايقي نفسك

مفيش حاجه تستاهل يا قمر

وصلوات العدرا والقديسين يكونوا معاكي ويحموكي​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 مارس 2011)

هتوحشونى جدا 
اشوفكم على خير ​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> هتوحشونى جدا
> اشوفكم على خير ​




ليه كده يا كوكو

في ايه


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

شايفك احسن شوية باللي حاصل
عقبال ماختفي خالص عشان تفرحي خالص


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*هذه الروح تشتاق اليك
​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *هههههههه
> مش هقولك ناو
> مفاجعة بى
> *​


*اموت انا في فاجعة:ura1:* ​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هذه الروح تشتاق اليك
> هذه الروح لك تشتاق ​*



هو في فرق بين معنى الجملتين ؟
ولا انتي بتجربي الكيبورد ؟ :a63:


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*انت فين
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

*حرااااااااام بجد عليك الرحمة الحلللللللللوة*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> هو في فرق بين معنى الجملتين ؟
> ولا انتي بتجربي الكيبورد ؟ :a63:



*ع فكرة هي أغنية و مش كلامي 
بس عدلتها بعدين لاني حسيت التركيب مش زابط على الكتابة 
كنت استنى شوي بعد التعديل اقتبس ههههههههه ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> شايفك احسن شوية باللي حاصل
> عقبال ماختفي خالص عشان تفرحي خالص



*مجنون رسمي*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هذه الروح تشتاق اليك
> ​*


*مطلوب رجال:ura1:*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ع فكرة هي أغنية و مش كلامي
> بس عدلتها بعدين لاني حسيت التركيب مش زابط على الكتابة
> كنت استنى شوي بعد التعديل اقتبس ههههههههه ​*


*
لا لحقتك قبل التعديل 
هع :t33:*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ع فكرة هي أغنية و مش كلامي
> بس عدلتها بعدين لاني حسيت التركيب مش زابط على الكتابة
> كنت استنى شوي بعد التعديل اقتبس ههههههههه ​*



*هههههههههههههههه
خلاص قفشها وهي مش متعدله
*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *مطلوب رجال:ura1:*​



*برااااااااااااااااافو روكا :smile02​*


----------



## HappyButterfly (4 مارس 2011)

*ادخل قلبى وحياتى 
افتقدك فيهم
*​


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *
> لا لحقتك قبل التعديل
> هع :t33:*



*ههههههههه 
ماااااشي مش تعيدها بس :t33:​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ادخل قلبى وحياتى
> افتقدك فيهم
> *​




طب ياتري الباب مفتوح والا يخبط الاول ههههههههههه:999:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههه
> ماااااشي مش تعيدها بس :t33:​*



*مش اعيد اية ؟
دة انا قاعدلك ع الواحدة
فاضي :smil12:*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *مش اعيد اية ؟
> دة انا قاعدلك ع الواحدة
> فاضي :smil12:*



*يا لهووووووووووووي :t17:
خلاص مش رح اغلط في المشاركات بعد هالمرة ههههههههه ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اقوله

ربنا يقويك بجد


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *يا لهووووووووووووي :t17:
> خلاص مش رح اغلط في المشاركات بعد هالمرة ههههههههه ​*



ايوة كدة اصحوا بأة
جالكوا اللي هيظبط ردودكوا :99:


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

اممممممممممممممم


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممممممم



بتغااااااااااااااااااااااظ من الكلمة دي:smil8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> اقوله
> 
> ربنا يقويك بجد



*هو انتي قولتيلو  مره ربنا يقويك بس مش بجد*


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

* تــبــــاً" لــصــراخ ٍ تســمــعــهُ الــســـمـــاْء ولا يســمــعــهُ الــبــشـــرْ*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> بتغااااااااااااااااااااااظ من الكلمة دي:smil8:




ههههههههههههه بجد

طب اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم 

بس هه هههههههههههههههههه:a63:


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * تــبــــاً" لــصــراخ ٍ تســمــعــهُ الــســـمـــاْء ولا يســمــعــهُ الــبــشـــرْ*



*تبا و ألف تبــــــــــــــا :act23:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> * تــبــــاً" لــصــراخ ٍ تســمــعــهُ الــســـمـــاْء ولا يســمــعــهُ الــبــشـــرْ*



*ومن امتى البشر بيحسو ببعض  او بيسمعو بعضفي وقت صرخاتهم
*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هو انتي قولتيلو  مره ربنا يقويك بس مش بجد*




ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بجد عشان بأكدله يعني

يالهوز عليكي

خليكي معايا علي الخط ههههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*أقوله خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه بجد
> 
> طب اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم
> 
> بس هه هههههههههههههههههه:a63:




اة بتدايقني
:smil8:
اعرف حد من الكنيسة
كل كلامها : امممممممممممممممممم هنعمل اية بكرة ؟
ااممممممممممممممممممممم هقولك
امممممممممممممممممممممم ازيك ؟
اممممممممممممممممممم جاي يوم الخميس ؟


حاجة كدة كلها امممممممممم :smil8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههه لالالالالالالالا بجد عشان بأكدله يعني
> 
> يالهوز عليكي
> 
> خليكي معايا علي الخط ههههههههههههه:beee:



*ههههههههههههههههه
حاضر يا اختشي
اسمع يا ااااااااااااااه
هي بتقولك ربنا يقويك بجد
اللي فاتت مكانتش بجد
كانت كده وكده
اعجبك انا:99:*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> اة بتدايقني
> :smil8:
> اعرف حد من الكنيسة
> كل كلامها : امممممممممممممممممم هنعمل اية بكرة ؟
> ...




اممممممممممممم طب كويس

امممممممم احنا نحب نخدمك هههههههههههههه

الحق اجري بقي هههههههههه​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه
> حاضر يا اختشي
> اسمع يا ااااااااااااااه
> هي بتقولك ربنا يقويك بجد
> ...




ههههههههههه انتي محتاجه دروس تقويه في مدرسة الخاله روزي

هشوفلك مواعيدي واقولك هههههههههههه:beee:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *أقوله خلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااص
> ​*



*هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
خلاااااااااااااااااااااص ايه
قوووووووووووووولي
الجايزه بقت جايزتين*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *
> حاضر يا اختشي
> 
> 
> اعجبك انا:99:*



الكلمتين دول بتوعي يا اخت
هندخل ع شغل بعض ولا اية :99:



روزي86 قال:


> اممممممممممممم طب كويس
> 
> امممممممم احنا نحب نخدمك هههههههههههههه
> 
> الحق اجري بقي هههههههههه​



اة كدة هخرج من هنا
الجو اتمللى امممممممم :act23:


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> خلاااااااااااااااااااااص ايه
> قوووووووووووووولي
> الجايزه بقت جايزتين*


​


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الكلمتين دول بتوعي يا اخت
> هندخل ع شغل بعض ولا اية :99:
> 
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههه  لالالالالالالالا لسه فاضله حبه مش اتملوا امممممممممممممم:new6::smil15:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 مارس 2011)

وحشتيني


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> الكلمتين دول بتوعي يا اخت
> هندخل ع شغل بعض ولا اية :99:
> 
> *في حاجه يا    اخ
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> ​



اييييييييييييه
انا ابتديت اعيط معاكي من قبل ما اعرف


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > الكلمتين دول بتوعي يا اخت
> ...


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اييييييييييييه
> انا ابتديت اعيط معاكي من قبل ما اعرف



*اه بس لو الدموع بتحكي ! ​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> اييييييييييييه
> انا ابتديت اعيط معاكي من قبل ما اعرف




هوااااااا هجيب مناديل واجيلكم هههههههههههه:bud:


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> ههههههههههههه  لالالالالالالالا لسه فاضله حبه مش اتملوا امممممممممممممم:new6::smil15:




لا امليهم انتي لوحدك
الكلمة دي بتزود السمنة في المكان :smil8:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> lo siento_mucho قال:
> 
> 
> > ايمن
> ...


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *اه بس لو الدموع بتحكي ! ​*



*ربنا يعوضهم بدموع فرح
ربنا يفرح قلبك *


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:
> 
> 
> > *اه في يا اخ ايمن
> ...


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*لا أريدك أن تكون صديقا :*
*لأن الأصدقاء غالبا ما يكون بِ مقدرتهمْ طَعني في أي وَقت*

*ولا أريدك أن تكون حبيبا :*
*...لأن أحبائي دائما ما يكون [ الهجر ] حليفهم*
*......*
*ولا أريدك أن تكون قريبا :*
*لأن أقرِبائي جروحهم لا تلتئمْ أبدا*

*ف كن أنت شيئا*

*مختلفا*

*كن أنـا*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *برااااااااااااااااافو روكا :smile02​*


*ثكرا ثكرا:yahoo:*​


----------



## marmora jesus (4 مارس 2011)

صعبان عليا منك
​


----------



## azazi (4 مارس 2011)

ماتهمني


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

*لئيم و أناني و مغرور كمان! ​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لئيم و أناني و مغرور كمان! ​*



*وكمااااااان
**يا جربوع يا مسروع يا اللي اهلك ميتين من الجوع*
*وبعدين دي مقوله للاديبه غاده عبد الرزاق
حدي طول يا بنتي يتقالو ده
هههههههههههههه
انتي بس قوليلو غاده قالت كده وهتشوفي الانبهار *


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*                       زلـــة ڷســـــان قدْ تُفقـــدك إنسان !*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *وكمااااااان
> **يا جربوع يا مسروع يا اللي اهلك ميتين من الجوع*



*ههههههههههه 
لا حرام كده يا لولو ​*


----------



## sony_33 (4 مارس 2011)

*وحشنى من زمان*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> لا حرام كده يا لولو ​*



*هههههههههههههههه
يعني لئيم واناني ومغرور احلى من دي
خلاص حرام يا ستي
*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> يعني لئيم واناني ومغرور احلى من دي
> خلاص حرام يا ستي
> *



*هههههههههه 
لا بس لانه متعود عليهم من قبل :t33:​*


----------



## marcelino (4 مارس 2011)

*أحبكَ جداً عندما ..

أقسو عليكَ بـ سُوء ظني  ,,

...و أطلب منكَ فى غضب :
..........................._ دعني و شأني  ,,
_ أريدُ أن أكونَ وحدي !!

فـ تُمسكُ يدي بـ إصرار ..

قائلاً فى  حنان :
_ و كيف لي أن أترك { روحي } ؟*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههه
> لا بس لانه متعود عليهم من قبل :t33:​*



*ونعمه الرجاله:smile02
برافو عليكي يابت
وبعدين المقوله اللي انا قولتها دي تبع الاديبه غاده عبد الرزاق
يعني لو قولتهالو هيفرح بيها
:smile02
*


----------



## Rosetta (4 مارس 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *ونعمه الرجاله:smile02
> برافو عليكي يابت
> وبعدين المقوله اللي انا قولتها دي تبع الاديبه غاده عبد الرزاق
> يعني لو قولتهالو هيفرح بيها
> ...



*ههههههههههه 
طيب خلاص رح اجرب اقولها :smil12:​*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (4 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> طيب خلاص رح اجرب اقولها :smil12:​*


*جزاكي الله خيرا بما ستعملينه 
نرجو النشر لكسب 300 حسنه في الثانيه

*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (5 مارس 2011)

*العيب مش ف د لوقتي
بس يظهر ان زمان كان كلو كدب
*


----------



## Basilius (5 مارس 2011)

*بكرهك جدا مع انك من اسباب وجودي *


----------



## god love 2011 (5 مارس 2011)

*انت انانى​*


----------



## totty (5 مارس 2011)

*وحشتني*​


----------



## legendary man (5 مارس 2011)

اعذرك !


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

توصل بالسلامه


----------



## HappyButterfly (5 مارس 2011)

*مبسوطة معاك
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *مبسوطة معاك
> *​


*وانا كمااااااااااااااااان:ura1:*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2011)

:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:
*will be my reaction *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يشفيكي بجد​*


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2011)

*خاف الله خاف
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*كنت عارفة كده*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (5 مارس 2011)

محتارة قوي قلي عايز ايه​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

عسل وزي السكر كمان


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2011)

*على بالى*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*we r just friend*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

احلام سعيده يا كميل انت ههههههههههه


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*الاستهبااااااااااااال*​


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

امممممممم 

يلا تعالي بقي


----------



## روزي86 (5 مارس 2011)

هقوله ربنا يحافظ عليك


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2011)

*راعى شعور الناس*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (5 مارس 2011)

*رخمة رخمة يعني*​


----------



## تيمو (5 مارس 2011)

بدّيش أحكي إشي ... 

منيح هيك؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2011)

*بالتوفيق ​*


----------



## marcelino (5 مارس 2011)

*يا حول الله*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 مارس 2011)

*رجاء محبه يا جماعه
المفروض يكون الموضوع ده لتوجيه رسالة محبه او نصيحه او كلمة منفعه
مش للشتيمه والاهانه والرسايل المبطنه المهينه لاى شخص حتى لو متمش ذكره
يا ريت ناخد بالنا علشان منكونشى سبب عثره لاى حد
سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## تيمو (5 مارس 2011)

*هاي إهداء خاص للي ببالي *

*كيف قدرتي تقسي عليي
وتقوليلي ما عاد فيي
اخر كلمي بقلك هيي
شو بيشبهك تشرين
غدار شو بيشبهك انتي
من دووون انذار عغفلي بيشتي
وبضيع حب سنين
شو بيشبهك تشرين


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM39tEzxn7o

*​


----------



## marmora jesus (5 مارس 2011)

ابقي استحمل زعلي بقي​


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2011)

*مش هنخاف مش هنطاطى احنا كرهنا الصوت الواطى*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *رجاء محبه يا جماعه​*
> * المفروض يكون الموضوع ده لتوجيه رسالة محبه او نصيحه او كلمة منفعه​*
> * مش للشتيمه والاهانه والرسايل المبطنه المهينه لاى شخص حتى لو متمش ذكره​*
> * يا ريت ناخد بالنا علشان منكونشى سبب عثره لاى حد​*
> * سلام ونعمه​*




كلامك صح يا دونا

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

امممم اقول للي في بالي

شكرا علي ثقتك فيا اللي اسعدتني كتير جدا لما حسيتها​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*معزتك كبيره*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفه
*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

): ): ):​


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*انت غالى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

ماكنش العشم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

*انت ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه
بتتلذذ في عذابي ولا ايييييييييييييه
اللي باقي ع حاجه بيخبيها ويحافظ عليها مش يطلعها ويمرمطها بالكلام ويرجع يحاسب ع الكلام ده
*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااا ليكي


----------



## god love 2011 (6 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*صباحك سكر*​


----------



## azazi (6 مارس 2011)

ما تسوى شي


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا يطمني عليك


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 مارس 2011)

انا اتغيرت
بس انت اتبدلت
مش انت اللي انا عرفتو​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

وحشتني اوي


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

خلاص 
مش هتكلم تاني​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

مفتقدة وجودك اوي


----------



## rana1981 (6 مارس 2011)

*I DONT NEED YOU​*


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*كان نفسنا منضعش من بعض ببلاش
*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*وداعا ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

قـالـت الأفـعـى : رغـم أن الـبـشـر يـلـعـنـونـي ، ابـقـى أفـضـل مـن الـكـثـيـر مـنـهـم ، لأننى عـنـدمـا ألـدغ أحـد فـإنـنـي عـلـى الأقـل لـم أقـل لـه يـومـاً ... أنـــت حـــــبيبى
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يخفف عنك احزانك ويعوضك​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*وا حبيبي وا حبيبي أي حال أنت فيه
من رآك فشجاك أنت أنت المفتدي
يا حبيبي أي ذنب حمل العدل بنيه
فأزادوك جراحاً ليس فيها من شفاء
حين في البستان ليلاً سجد الفادي الإله
كانت الدنيا تصلي للذي أغنى الصلاة
شجر الزيتون يبكي و تناديه الشفاء
يا حبيبي كيف تمضي أترى ضاع الوفاء​*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا يخليك ليا دايما


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وا حبيبي وا حبيبي أي حال أنت فيه​*
> *من رآك فشجاك أنت أنت المفتدي*
> *يا حبيبي أي ذنب حمل العدل بنيه*
> *فأزادوك جراحاً ليس فيها من شفاء*
> ...


 

*من أروع الترانيم*​


----------



## azazi (6 مارس 2011)

* ...  معزتك كبيرة في قلبي ...*


----------



## azazi (6 مارس 2011)

*كل يوم مشتاق  ..*


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

ربنا يحميك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *وا حبيبي وا حبيبي أي حال أنت فيه
> من رآك فشجاك أنت أنت المفتدي
> يا حبيبي أي ذنب حمل العدل بنيه
> فأزادوك جراحاً ليس فيها من شفاء
> ...




*ترنيمه رووعه جدا

من ضمن الترانيم اللي بموت فيها​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

*خلي بالك من نفسك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

:mus25::mus25:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> :mus25::mus25:​




*وده من ايه انشاء الله​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (6 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *وده من ايه انشاء الله​*



*وانت مالك :smil15:*​


----------



## oesi no (6 مارس 2011)

*سامحنى 
غلطت فى حقك كتير 

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (6 مارس 2011)

اه يا .................
ولا بلاش عشان الرقابه​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (6 مارس 2011)

:shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22::shutup22:


----------



## marcelino (6 مارس 2011)

*كله ماشى
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 مارس 2011)

*بحبك ماما ^_^​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *وانت مالك :smil15:*​




*ربنا يشفيكي يختي​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (6 مارس 2011)

اتعودت منك تكون اخرس
مش جديدة يعني


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 مارس 2011)

وبعدين بقي .........


----------



## azazi (6 مارس 2011)

صحيح اننا تصافينا لكن لا تعتقد انني اترجاك تعود , لكن كرامتي فوق كل شيء
ولا اسمح لأي مخلوق يهينها او يدوس عليها .


----------



## just member (6 مارس 2011)

لم تكن لتعني لي شئيا


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

احلام سعيدة يا ارق انسانه


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2011)

*متشكرين يا احلى انسانه*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

تصبح علي خيرررررررررررررر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (6 مارس 2011)

*can't stand any more *
*sorry for all*​


----------



## روزي86 (6 مارس 2011)

امممممممم هقوله

تصدق كان معاك حق اليوم كان تحفه بجد


----------



## johna&jesus (6 مارس 2011)

متستهلش  حتى تبقى ليا ماضى وذكريات


----------



## MarMar2004 (6 مارس 2011)

حرام عليك اللي بتعمله ده ده مهما كان انسان بيحس وممكن يغلط ومش ملاك ارحمه وارحمنا علشان ربنا يقدر يرحمك​


----------



## marmora jesus (6 مارس 2011)

كده اخرنا
خلاص
|:​


----------



## grges monir (6 مارس 2011)

ابعد براحتك
على قلبك مهما كان
متحاولش:99:


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*روحتى فيييييييييين 
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

هـدنة ​


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يهديك
*​


----------



## كوك (7 مارس 2011)

_*بجد انا مش فاضى*_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

ربنا يتمم شفاكي يا اختي يا حبيبة قلبي


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحميكوا يا حبايبى *
​


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## روزي86 (7 مارس 2011)

وحشتيني اوي


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

*يســـــــوع

ياليتني قطرة في دمك الذي سال
أو نسمة من انفاسك وأنت في تلك الحال
أو حرفاً من كلامك عندما انحنى رأسك على الصليب ومال
أو شوكة في إكليل الذل الذي من كبريائك العظيم نال
أو نبرة من صرختك التي انطلقت بصوتٍ صال وجال
لكي يكون نسيان صلبك في حياتي محال
يا حبيباً تجرع مرارة الموت ونفذّ بكل حبٍ ما وعد به وقال
​*[YOUTUBE]XOGUVmgLX1M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Basilius (7 مارس 2011)

*ان كنت رجلا بحق
فتكلم بطريقه مباشره دون لف و دوران 
فكفى من طريقه المراهقين و الاطفال *


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

اسف وشكرا علي كل شيئ


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (7 مارس 2011)

لو قد كدة نفسك تشاركني شيء احنا ممكن نشترك في قراية الكتاب المقدس بنفس السفر في نفس الوقت ونصلي بردو في نفس الوقت ونصلي من اجل بعض ​


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

*ما بدي و عنجد هالمرة جد !!! ​*


----------



## تيمو (7 مارس 2011)

*من قلبك؟*


----------



## تيمو (7 مارس 2011)

*طيب أقول لكم:*

*عندي سؤال ... بس مش كاتبو  *


----------



## god love 2011 (7 مارس 2011)

*ارحم نفسك شويه​*


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مارس 2011)

اتنسيت​


----------



## marcelino (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسماحكم
*​


----------



## just member (7 مارس 2011)

يا عم مبروك عليك وماتفرحش بيها كتير
دي مش بقيالك زيك زي غيرك مثل ما بيحكوا بالمصري


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

عندك حق ​


----------



## Rosetta (7 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يشفيك  ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 مارس 2011)

اشكرك يا يسوع​


----------



## azazi (7 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *طيب أقول لكم:*
> 
> *عندي سؤال ... بس مش كاتبو  *



 اجل سؤالك لعام 2050 ان شاء الله 

:t31:


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2011)

*متزعلش تانى
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2011)

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2011)

*مش بعرف ازعل منك عشان انتى حبوبتى 
*​


----------



## marcelino (8 مارس 2011)

*غالى على طول
*​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (8 مارس 2011)

ربنا يسامحك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2011)

*اعمل فيكى ايييييييييه
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2011)

ياريتنا كنا فى عمارة واحده ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> ياريتنا كنا فى عمارة واحده ​


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
يا صباح الخراب المستعجل:t33:
*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (8 مارس 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههه
> يا صباح الخراب المستعجل:t33:
> *​



:blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:
كان هيبقا احلى خراااااااب​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (8 مارس 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> :blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2::blush2:
> كان هيبقا احلى خراااااااب​


*:t33::t33::t33::t33:
انا بقول نمشى من هنا 
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يسامحك*​


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مارس 2011)

ربنا يطمني عليك​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

*كبر تعيش كويس
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

*امتى هلاقيكى مرتاحة وكويسة ؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

*يا طنطاوى قول للجيش دم القــــــبطى مش رخيص !*


----------



## HappyButterfly (9 مارس 2011)

*ع البال 
*
*ربنا معاكى 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 مارس 2011)

*كلك زؤق !!​*


----------



## govany shenoda (9 مارس 2011)

ربنا معاكم


----------



## marmora jesus (9 مارس 2011)

طيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب​


----------



## just member (9 مارس 2011)

وجعك هايدا بيألم قلبي


----------



## johna&jesus (9 مارس 2011)

_*مشكورة*_​


----------



## Rosetta (9 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يفرحك أكتر و أكتر  ​*


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2011)

*يسعدو *

*راس أبو العبد مخصوص كرمالك ...*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (9 مارس 2011)

*قوينى يارب *​


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2011)

*نفسي أقول له*

*انتا هدية من السماء ...*


----------



## marcelino (9 مارس 2011)

*حقك عليا*​


----------



## Rosetta (9 مارس 2011)

*غالي و بتضلك غالي ​*


----------



## twety (9 مارس 2011)

*سوووووووورى بجد

*


----------



## تيمو (9 مارس 2011)

الذهب كلو ما بيسوى لحظات نمضيها معا ...


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*اتخنقت منك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

*مبقاش يقرف وجودك من عدمه*​


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

*إليكي الورد يا مريم يُهدى من أيادينا 
هلمي و إقبلي منّا عربون حبٍ 
أكيدٍ مع تهانينا 

بحبك يا عذراء يا أم النور  ​*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (10 مارس 2011)

اتمنى أكون فكرت صح


----------



## Alexander.t (10 مارس 2011)

*هو انتى ملتك ايه !!!
بلاش اللعب معايا أفضل
بدل ما تحصلِ اللى كان قبلك
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (10 مارس 2011)

*كل سنة وانت طيب 
لاف يو 
*​


----------



## just member (10 مارس 2011)

اختار ما شئت فالدنيا ليست وردية مثلما تحلم


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
يا اجمل من رأت عيني


----------



## +Nevena+ (10 مارس 2011)

ربنا معاك ويدبر كل الامور


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحميكي دايما​*


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يقومك بالسلامه
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ربنا يقومك بالسلامه
> *​



يا رب يا مارسو


----------



## Rosetta (10 مارس 2011)

*زعلانة عليك يا مينا 
يا رب تقوم بالسلامة ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (10 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *زعلانة عليك يا مينا
> يا رب تقوم بالسلامة ​*



امين يارب
وانا كمان زعلانة عليه اوي ​


----------



## marmora jesus (10 مارس 2011)

بعزك اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووي​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

_*وحشنى الكلام وياك*_​


----------



## marcelino (10 مارس 2011)

*ها اهزر براحتى 
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (10 مارس 2011)

_*مش هتفرق زيك زى  غيرك*_​


----------



## روزي86 (10 مارس 2011)

لا صديق ولا حبيب

يلا مع السلامه


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*يا خوفى عليك*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (11 مارس 2011)

*خلى بالك من نفسك بقى شوية يابت انتى :smil8:*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

عااااااااااااتي ولا تفرق


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*كله  ممكن يهون الا نفسك*​


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

للاسف كنت بحسبكم اصدقاااااااااء طلع وهم كبيررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

_*ـ مؤلم ان تجد من تحب يتالم ولا تتحدث اليه
وان تجعله يشعر بانك سعيد ولا تشعر به
فهل سيشعر بانك لا تتجاهل مشاعره تموت لاجله
ولا تريد الحديث لانه لم يعطيك فرصة الحديث*_​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*لولالكم مكنتش رجعت تانى​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*صلوات العدرا وكل القديسين تكون معاك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*مش تزعلو منى بجد بليز​*


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

عااااارفه انك قايم بالواجب وزيااااااااااااااااده


----------



## روزي86 (11 مارس 2011)

ربنا يتمم شفاك علي خير


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

*كدة مية مية​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

*نفسي تفهمي مره​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *نفسي تفهمي مره​*





*تؤتؤ الفهم حرااام :t33:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 مارس 2011)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *تؤتؤ الفهم حرااام :t33:​*




*عندك حق ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندك حق ​*


*

شوفت بقا 
بجيب التايها انا :smile02​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

*اقوله :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

*خروجك من حياتي هو أجمل شيء حصل لي .. شكرا لك ​*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*على دراستك *


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *على دراستك *



*ماااااااا بدي :ura1:​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (11 مارس 2011)

كرهتك للأبدددددددددددددددددددددددددددد


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*بدّك ونص وتلت ارباع *


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *بدّك ونص وتلت ارباع *



*بس انا زهقت :ranting:​*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*بحقلك تزهقي ، بجد ما معي حق ... حراااااااااااااااااااااام **مقطعة حالك دراسة من يوم ما بلّشت الدراسة *

*يلّااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا بنت ، بيتكم مو بعيد عن بيتنا بلاش ما أصلك  *


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك
*​


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *بحقلك تزهقي ، بجد ما معي حق ... حراااااااااااااااااااااام **مقطعة حالك دراسة من يوم ما بلّشت الدراسة *
> 
> *يلّااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يا بنت ، بيتكم مو بعيد عن بيتنا بلاش ما أصلك  *



*هههههههههههههه 
خوفتني يا عمو:budo: ​*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*آه كثير خفتي ... والدليل إنو بعدك قاااعدة *


*وعلييييييييييييييييييهم :bud::act19::spor22::budo::gun:*

*وبعددديييييييييييين معك انتي؟ قومي بلاش ما أعمل متل ما عمل جارنا أبو تيسير لمّا عصّب ...*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *آه كثير خفتي ... والدليل إنو بعدك قاااعدة *
> 
> 
> *وعلييييييييييييييييييهم :bud::act19::spor22::budo::gun:*
> ...


*
ليش شو عمل جارك أبو تيسير؟؟؟ 
لا يكوووووووون قتل أم تيسير
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
​*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ليش شو عمل جارك أبو تيسير؟؟؟ *
> *لا يكوووووووون قتل أم تيسير*
> *:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:*​





*شوو عمل ؟؟ قولي شو يلّي ما عملو !!*


*جاري أبو تيسير لمّا عصّب .....*




































*زعل ونام من دون عشا *

*:t33:*


*فبلاش ما تخلّيني أعمل متلو .... :beee:*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *شوو عمل ؟؟ قولي شو يلّي ما عملو !!*
> 
> 
> *جاري أبو تيسير لمّا عصّب .....*
> ...



*لا،،، اشك انك بتعمل متله لجارك ابو تيسير لانه كل شي ولا العشا عندك :t30: ​*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *لا،،، اشك انك بتعمل متله لجارك ابو تيسير لانه كل شي ولا العشا عندك :t30: ​*


 
طييييب بتعرفي شو كمان عمل؟

غنّى لأم تيسير السلام الملكي :mus25: بس بتعرفي وين قمّة العذاب؟؟

إنو صوتو لأبو تيسير بيقطع الرزق :yaka:فبلااااااااااااااش روزيتا بلاش تخلّيني أمشي على خطاه هلأبو تيسير :yahoo:

:new4: ---> نفسي أفهم بس شو معنى هلأيقونة 

روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحي إقري


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> طييييب بتعرفي شو كمان عمل؟
> 
> غنّى لأم تيسير السلام الملكي :mus25: بس بتعرفي وين قمّة العذاب؟؟
> 
> ...



*يا حرام يا ام تيسير على هاي العلقة اللي عندك :vava: 
بعدين هاي الايقونة :new4: للولاد الصغار انت كبرت على هيك ايقونات 
وخلاص هيني رايحة بس من دون سلام ملكي وصوت ابو تيسير :smile02 ​*


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*كووويس *

*مع إنو صوت أبو تيسير مع الربابة ودقّة المهباش إشي غير شكل .. بيفتح النفس *

*يلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جاي أسمّعلك ، مش تكوني مش باصمة *


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *كووويس *
> 
> *مع إنو صوت أبو تيسير مع الربابة ودقّة المهباش إشي غير شكل .. بيفتح النفس *
> 
> *يلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جاي أسمّعلك ، مش تكوني مش باصمة *



*هههههههههههههههه 
يسمعلي قال .. راحت ايام المدرسة على فكرة :smil16:​*


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2011)

*على شوقك
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 مارس 2011)

_مش فاهمة منك حاجة 
_​


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

*:a63::a63:*


Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه *​
> *يسمعلي قال .. راحت ايام المدرسة على فكرة :smil16:*​




*رااااحت أيام المدرسة؟؟؟ مو على أساس عمرك 11 وعمري 13 leasantr*

*أنا رايح :cry2:*
*ألعب :spor2: *

*وانتي روحي :cry2:*
*ادرسي :a63:*

*آل :smil16:آل  *


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *:a63::a63:*
> 
> *رااااحت أيام المدرسة؟؟؟ مو على أساس عمرك 11 وعمري 13 leasantr*
> 
> ...



*ماشي إلك يوم ياللي بتجاكرني :smil13:​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> _مش فاهمة منك حاجة
> _​


*ليه بكلمك هيروغليفي:gy0000:*​


----------



## تيمو (11 مارس 2011)

Rosetta قال:


> *ماشي إلك يوم ياللي بتجاكرني :smil13:*​




*منشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الله روحي إدرسي عشان يجي هليوم *

*آخرررررررررر تنبيه :warning:*

*وهيني طااااااااااير :crazy_pil*

*:a4::a4:*


----------



## Rosetta (11 مارس 2011)

MeToo قال:


> *منشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الله روحي إدرسي عشان يجي هليوم *
> 
> *آخرررررررررر تنبيه :warning:*
> 
> ...



:t17:​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*صدقينى انتى السبب فى اللى حصل *​


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2011)

*جوايا احساس بيموتنى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (11 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *جوايا احساس بيموتنى
> *​


*ايه ياعم اليسا:smil15:*​


----------



## just member (11 مارس 2011)

ياسيدي شكرا بس ماتجيش تعتب عليا بعد هيك


----------



## marcelino (11 مارس 2011)

*غالى على قلبى غالى*​


----------



## marmora jesus (11 مارس 2011)

بتوحشني دايما​


----------



## johna&jesus (11 مارس 2011)

*ولا ليك اى قيمة فى حياتى*​


----------



## africanos (12 مارس 2011)

مرحبا


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2011)

_*وحشانى*__*( ماما كاندى)*_
_*اوووووووووووى*_​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحافظ عليكى ياقمرتى
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

*خلينى يا يسوع أشكرك بقلبى قبل لسانى..آميــــــــــن*


----------



## just member (12 مارس 2011)

عرفتك وفهمتك وهسيبك 
وبكفي لحدا هيك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*بحبك اوى يا عدرا 
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*هخرج من حياتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*مش تزعل من المعاملة بعد كدة​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يعوضك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 مارس 2011)

*كتر خيرك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يهديك​*


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (12 مارس 2011)

عملت ايه لدا كله


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*كفاية عليك كدة​*


----------



## marcelino (12 مارس 2011)

*كله ماشى*


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2011)

*عادى عادى معانا جبنة ولبن زبادى 
*​


----------



## twety (12 مارس 2011)

*يارب النت يرررررررجع*


----------



## Rosetta (12 مارس 2011)

*كيف قدرت على البعد !! ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*مردودالك عل فكرة ​*


----------



## sony_33 (12 مارس 2011)

*اسكتو شوية*​


----------



## نـسـريـن (12 مارس 2011)

*نفسي اقلو اني بحبببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببببوووووووووووووووووووو  وقربت اموت بسبب البعد   *


----------



## marcelino (12 مارس 2011)

*بــراحتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2011)

*قلقان عليك وانت فاكرنى فرحان*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*متهيئلى انت كدة مرتاح​*


----------



## oesi no (12 مارس 2011)

*فوق لنفسك وافتكر زمان 
اللى فات ابتدى برضه بحلم 
لو كنت ناسي افكرك 

*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2011)

* صلى عنا يا والدة الاله يا ام النور آمين*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (12 مارس 2011)

*جبت اخرى معاك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (12 مارس 2011)

*صدقنى مظلوم*​


----------



## tena.barbie (12 مارس 2011)

وحشتنــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى


----------



## raffy (12 مارس 2011)

رغم انك معايا مش حاسة بيك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (12 مارس 2011)

*شكراااااااا يا امى يا عدرا
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2011)

*مش هسيبك غير لما تضحك*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*سيبك منى وركز فى حالك احسن​*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*احلام سعيدة حبيبى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*منورانى *:love45:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (13 مارس 2011)

كلهم بيقولوا كده فى الاول ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفة انت عملت فيا اية بجد​*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى يا نستوووووووتى*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

twety قال:


> *ميرسى يا نستوووووووتى*


*على ايه ها ها 
هههههههههه
*​


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*اقووووووووووووول علنى يعنى
ما بلالالالالالالالاش
هههههههه
*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (13 مارس 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
خلاص ياعم*


----------



## twety (13 مارس 2011)

*سكت اهوووووو
الطيب احسن
وطول عمرى طيبه ههههههههه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*على طول بسئل عليك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك ​*


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يحميك و يوفقك  ​*


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2011)

_*يارب تخرج من اللى انت فيه فى اسرع وقت *_​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مارس 2011)

مش هقول حاجه لحد


----------



## azazi (13 مارس 2011)

*ما اقول شي*


:t31:


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يهدى
*​


----------



## ايرينى جورج (13 مارس 2011)

*نفسى أشوفك وحشتنى *​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*يارب تطمنى عليك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يكمل شفاك ع خير​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*ياريت ترجعى زى زمان
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

*يااااااااااارب اشوفك مرتاح​​*


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يقومك بالسلامه
*​


----------



## marmora jesus (13 مارس 2011)

شكرا
):​


----------



## Rosetta (13 مارس 2011)

*هذه الروح تشتاق إليك​*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

........................


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*براحتك خالص
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مارس 2011)

حاول تفهم صدقني كدا احسن ليك


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*ياترى عامله ايه دلوقتى
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ياترى عامله ايه دلوقتى
> *​


*نسأل عمرو دياب:yahoo:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مارس 2011)

*ربنا معاك دايما*​


----------



## marcelino (13 مارس 2011)

*هتـــــــضربى
*​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (13 مارس 2011)

بحبك و عبالي مووووووت


----------



## johna&jesus (13 مارس 2011)

_*هل تعلم . . . .... ............................... . . . . . . .... . . انك عندما تمسك بيدك الإنجيل ان الشيطان يغضب ويصيح وعندما تفتحه يصيح اكثر... ويغصب اكثر وعندما تقول بسم الصليب ينهار واذا بدأت في القراءة يغمى عليه وهل تعلم انك اذا فكرت ان ترسل هذه الرسالة لاصدقائك ليستفيدو بها فانه سيحاول منعك*_​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (14 مارس 2011)

نفسى اكلمك تانى


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*مش هتقول انت مين*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (14 مارس 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *مش هتقول انت مين*​



لا مش هقول:smil15:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (14 مارس 2011)

*صباح الخير 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

ما تفهم بقي 
:act23:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

:t32::t32:​


----------



## just member (14 مارس 2011)

فشلت عن جد بأحتواء موقفي
فعلا انا لازم امشي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يشفى بجد ​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (14 مارس 2011)

*ربنا يريحك مني​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*صـــــــــــــعـــــــــب​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 مارس 2011)

تصدق .............. كدا بقي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*مش عارفالك​*


----------



## Rosetta (14 مارس 2011)

*يا ريتني ما حكيت ​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 مارس 2011)

*مش جديد عليك​*


----------



## oesi no (14 مارس 2011)

*وعدتك وعمرى مااخلف اكونلك بجد صديق
وعدتك وعمرى ما هقدر اقفلك فى يوم فى طريق **
هسيبك وهخد قلبى وهبعد لدنيا بعيد سعادتك اهم ماعندى **
اشوفك بخير وسعيد**
وعدتك وعمرى مااخلف اكونلك بجد صديق
**وعدتك وعمرى ما هقدر اقفلك فى يوم فى طريق 
**هسيبك وهخد قلبى وهبعد لدنيا بعيد سعادتك اهم ماعندى 
**اشوفك فى خير وسعيد
هانساك يا حبيبى على عينى وعلى قلبى هدوس اكيد**
جواك دور مش هتلاقينى هتلاقى حبيب جديد**
هانساك يا حبيبى على عينى وعلى قلبى هدوس اكيد
**جواك دور مش هتلاقينى هتلاقى حبيب جديد
**وعدتك وعمرى مااخلف اكونلك بجد صديق
وعدتك وعمرى ما هقدر اقفلك فى يوم فى طريق **
وعدتك وعايزك تعرف مش هقبل افكر فيك **
وعدتك وصعب ان اضعف واعتبر ان قلبى نسيك **
حياتك بقيت مش مالكى لغيرى لمستنيك 
هسيبك وقلبى بيبكى وعينى بتضحك ليك 
هانساك يا حبيبى على عينى وعلى قلبى هدوس اكيد
جواك دور مش هتلاقينى هتلاقى حبيب جديد*​ *هانساك يا حبيبى على عينى وعلى قلبى هدوس اكيد
**جواك دور مش هتلاقينى هتلاقى حبيب جديد
**هسيبك وهخد قلبى 
**سعيدك اهم ماعندى 
**اشوفك فى خير وسعيد
**هانساك يا حبيبى على عينى وعلى قلبى هدوس اكيد
**جواك دور مش هتلاقينى هتلاقى حبيب جديد*​


----------



## marcelino (14 مارس 2011)

*مافيش قلب طيب
*​


----------



## africanos (14 مارس 2011)

اقلو...
احس بالنعاس.. ارجو ان لا تأتي على الخط حتى لا اتورط في حوار طويل معك
ههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 مارس 2011)

:love45:​


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2011)

نظراً لسؤء إستخدام هذا الموضوع من البعض، للأساءة و لارسال الكلام المبطن الجارح قررنا إغلاق الموضوع مع التحذير من إستخدام اي موضوع مماثل بهذه الصورة الغير لائقة.
الكلام المبطن و الرسائل الجراحة المقصدوة لا مكان لها في صفحات المنتدى و اي تكرار لها في المستقبل سيجابه بصورة حازمة و بدون سابق إنذار. 
الكلام اللائق و الإتضاع و الوادعة ابسط ثمار الروح التي يجب ان تكون في المسيحي المؤمن، فتلكن ثماركم هي الظاهرة لا العكس،،،


----------

